
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
jhardjo86
We're looking for people (London or REMOTE) who match at least _some_ of the
following:

• love C

• like Rust

• have strong HPC experience

• have a strong compiler theory research background

• have experience with LLVM compiling to GPU

• have experience writing on top of paravirtualisation APIs

• have strong industry domain experience

• love the idea of running distributed compute on bare metal (no Linux)

• dislike the prevailing big data stack (Spark, Hadoop, Java) and can cogently
explain why it's so painful to use

• are undogmatic - skeptical of new viewpoints but can readily admit when
they're wrong

• have been programming obsessively since an early age

• have "hacker" backgrounds (3 of our team have grey-ish hat backgrounds,
including writing the first bootsector virus before viruses were illegal)

• have experience as CTO/chief architect/chief scientist/herding programmers

Our team ranges from 21 (who was the youngest ever researcher at Imperial aged
16) to 43, with a mix of interesting backgrounds. Salary ~£80k-£120k
(~$120k-$180k) plus equity.

jobs@domini.io

~~~
srean
Happy to see people challenging the Hadoop stack. Wishing you success.

------
sctb
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

We have a small team that makes the software that runs YC. Hardly any
investors write software, but YC was started by hackers so it's natural for us
to solve our problems that way.

The YC software is used by a relatively small number of people—mostly the YC
partners and founders—but the users are sufficiently important that through
them we are able to have huge leverage. YC has ambitious plans to create more
innovation in the world, and the only way to reach that level of impact is to
scale through software.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it could be a good fit for someone who likes startups. If you're
a hacker, have a look at the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74b5067c4dd7).
If it feels like a good fit, we’d love to hear from you.

------
xando
A friendly reminder. The items listed here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

The direct link
[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/25.39/-39.46/2/?exclude=gh&...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/25.39/-39.46/2/?exclude=gh&exclude=so)

~~~
floppydisk
Regrettably still not working. Getting this popup whenever I try to load
whoishiring.io:

"This page was unable to display a Google Maps element. The provided Google
API key is invalid or this site is not authorized to use it. Error Code:
InvalidKeyOrUnauthorizedURLMapError"

~~~
xando
apologies, the API key thing is fixed now

------
elliottcarlson
New York, NY | ONSITE & REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime | General
Assembly

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration.

We have small, cross-functional product teams that are developing innovative
new solutions to online education, and currently we have various open
positions across the engineering organization that we are looking to fill. If
you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging tasks, and want
to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves and their
careers via education, drop us line.

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineers to designers to
even teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume and any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
crdb
Global, REMOTE only, full/part time/interns.

I am running a small consulting operation with clients in Australia and South
East Asia.

Right now, I am signing up new data consulting clients (including a big one in
February 2016) and need some help. This involves running AWS instances,
figuring out APIs, building a PostgreSQL data warehouse, and finally building
various machine learning products from recommendation engines to using
multivariate statistics to improve their understanding of their business. The
latter part is the fun one but anybody who has done this will know 90% of the
work is in the data warehouse.

I write some of the code but I mostly spend my time dealing with the clients
and writing the functional specs for you.

You should be familiar with relational algebra and relational databases. I
recommend having a good knowledge of the topics covered in "An Introduction to
Statistical Learning" ([http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/)). Most of our recent projects have been done with
Haskell, Postgres and some bash.

You can usually name your price (per week), worst case the client will say no.
Clients are all OK with never meeting you in person (in fact, my first client
still hasn’t met me).

If interested, please get in touch - email is in my profile. You can expect
some technical discussion and potentially a little programming test. If you
can, please point to some public code you've written.

------
carolus4
Markit!! | markit.education/demo | Remote possible | London UK | Full-Time

MarkIt!! is about learning hard subjects. We have taken higher level Maths and
Physics questions and designed a way to test, diagnose and explain the very
problems that make these subjects hard to learn. Our diagnostic data connects
teachers to relevant and actable sight to aid their teaching.

We're hiring for a Lead engineer / co-founder to join us to improve and scale
our prototype.

You'll be part of a small team, working in London (Baker Street). We have
backing from experienced angel investors, early sales and 100 teachers' usage
based on our existing prototype built using React and Firebase.

for more info: markite.education/careers

~~~
carolus4
Markit.education/careers - sorry.

------
adamseabrook
meanpath.com - REMOTE (Any Country) - Full Time - Many Positions

We are a 100% distributed company with staff in Australia, United States and
the Philippines. Our tech stack is all Haskell with a very minimal amount of
front end that we are hoping to expand with the help of the following new
hires.

Currently hiring for:

    
    
      * Front end developer
    
      * Product manager
    
      * Content writers
    
      * Designers
    

meanpath crawls 200 million websites and compiles reports on the technology
these sites are using. We currently track over 9,000 different bits of tech
which sometimes gets picked up in the press
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/28/bootstrap-3-goes-mobile-
fir...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/28/bootstrap-3-goes-mobile-first-now-
reportedly-powers-1-of-the-web/)

Most of our customers consume this information via our API but we are going to
start work on creating a front end so non-technical users can access the
information easily. We are entirely bootstrapped and profitable. CTO is based
in Ann Arbor, MI and CEO (me) is based in Sydney, Australia. We have a huge
team of researchers in Manila who compile and enhance the reports.

Visas?:

We have both US and Australian corporate entities so can sponsor or transfer
visas in both countries. If you do not already have a H1B we cannot help with
the application process for that as we need to fill these roles now.

Interested?

Email adam@meanpath.com

~~~
Schwolop
I spent six-months pair programming with their CTO (prior to meanpath
existing) and learnt more software engineering than my previous courses and
career combined. They're not kidding about the Haskell either... :-)

~~~
realitygrill
Damn, how do I find an opportunity like that? I'm near Ann Arbor, too!

------
alexmcq
Knewton - New York, NY -
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is an edtech startup that builds the tools and infrastructure needed
to create continuously adaptive learning applications driven by real-time
proficiency estimation, activity recommendations, concept-level analytics, and
more. Basically, we figure out what a students knows and what she should do
next based on a specific goal like "get an 80% on this test by next Friday" or
a general goal like "become proficient in English."

Knewton was recognized as a "Top 10 Most Innovative Company in Big Data" by
Fast Company--the only education company included. More at
[http://www.knewton.com/about/press/](http://www.knewton.com/about/press/)

------
cirwin
Superhuman | San Francisco | Polymath Engineer (Founding Team - Employee #4) |
ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• We're rebuilding the email experience. A vim/sublime for email: lightning
fast, beautiful, and highly programmable — with a collection of superpowers
that make you brilliant at what you do.

• Why? 900M people spend 1/3 of their day reading and writing email; they
deserve awesome, beautiful tools.

• We raised $4.1M seed led by First Round Capital, Jason Calcanis, Gary
Vaynerchuk, and other prominent investors.

==Role==

Delight and empower millions of people.

==Team==

• My co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I previously was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

==Stack==

Javascript, React, Webpack, HTML5, Golang, IndexedDB, ServiceWorkers,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes, iOS/Android (nice to have)

==Contact==

• More info: [http://superhuman.com](http://superhuman.com)

• Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
sumedh
Your domain is blocked by Mcafee for some reason.

URL: [http://superhuman.com/](http://superhuman.com/) (104.18.47.89) URL
Categories: Parked Domain _

~~~
cirwin
Thanks! I've submitted a review request, looks like they haven't crawled the
domain recently. (We started the company 6 months ago)

------
Arubis
LearnZillion | Washington, DC | Full Time | REMOTE (US resident)/ON SITE

Help us create the digital curriculum of the future.

LearnZillion is a well-funded, fast-growing education technology startup
building a learning platform that helps teachers meet the educational needs of
every student.

Sr Software Engineer (REMOTE or ONSITE): we’re looking for full stack
engineers that are self-motivated and comfortable working with a partially
distributed team. This role can be either remote or on-site. You’ll work
directly with product and design teams to develop new features for teachers,
students, parents, and administrative users across the US. There’s lots of
opportunity to improve classroom education as we know it, and you’ll have an
outsize impact on the world.

Our stack: Rails 4+Ruby 2, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Sidekiq, GitHub,
CodeClimate, CircleCI, and an automated test suite. Everything’s hosted on
AWS.

Sr. Product Designer (ONSITE only): Are you well-versed in user experience and
product design, technically skilled, focused, and creative? We’re looking for
a Senior Product Designer to collaborate with both coworkers and users to
uncover product needs, and then design and develop solutions within simple,
easy-to-use interfaces. You’ll need to be comfortable with HTML and CSS, and
there’s always engineers ready to help.

You can apply directly at
[https://learnzillion.com/careers](https://learnzillion.com/careers). We’re
looking forward to meeting you!

------
hmasius
Tempo Automation | San Francisco | Software Engineer (Backend and Frontend)

Come help build an automated electronics factory in San Francisco.

We provide manufacturing-as-a-service to electronics designers to rapidly test
and iterate their designs more like software developers, spurring innovation
and making better products faster. Our reinvented process turns a 2 week,
tedious process into a seamless, 3 day experience. Our customers include folks
building the future - cutting edge satellites to internet of things to
autonomous vehicles.

Our software engineers build the backbone of factory automation - automating
various processes from when a design is submitted to when the boards are
received by the customer.

[https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers](https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers)
or email directly to brian@tempoautomation.com

Requirements:

3+ years as a software engineer, 3+ years Python with a focus on Django or
Flask.

Experience in designing HA/scalable solutions running on Linux

Experience with configuration management and release engineering
(docker/fabric/ansible)

Experience in performance analysis (SQL optimization, page response time, etc)

Competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design practices

Able to participate in a team, yet function autonomously

------
eriktrautman
Full Time JavaScript Instructor + Curriculum Architect

ONSITE (SF), REMOTE

[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp where
students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven company
with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the world
while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything and we're looking for an experienced
and opinionated JS developer who will run the JavaScript portion of the course
and continue to build out the curriculum. This is not a lecture-based position
-- we heavily lean on demos and code review while supporting our pair-
programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS)

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
THSK
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, NodeJS). We also hire interns
so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to stephanie.kessler at tophat dot com.

------
AndriusSutas
AimBrain | London, UK | Engineering | FULL-TIME (ONSITE), INTERNS (prefer
onsite, but OK REMOTE)

AimBrain is the mobile biometric authentication platform. We help our clients
to know if their users really are who they say they are. The platform
currently consists of three modalities - behavioural, facial and voice.

Our founding team is highly technical and consists of ex-ARM, European Space
Agency and CERN engineers and doctorates working on the most recent machine
learning advancements to deliver the best solution for mobile biometric
authentication.

Founded in July 2014 and based in London, we are backed by a highly respected
London VC and are rapidly expanding our team to deliver multiple projects with
the major UK high street banks and security companies.

We are currently hiring for full-stack and machine learning positions to form
the founding team which will grow with the company. We are also looking for
kick-ass iOS/Android/Web developers on either CONTRACTING or INTERNING basis.

* Ping us at: [https://aimbrain.com/joinus](https://aimbrain.com/joinus) :)

* Or drop us a line at: founders [] aimbrain.com

Thanks!

~~~
ysdev12
I just read your description twice again and applied with my skills and
experiences. Confidently I am sure that my skillsets and experiences are ideal
match for your project. Even my current availability is fine and I can fit my
working timezone to yours if you want. I am a result oriented person, fully
dedicated to my work.

-Portfolio [https://www.dropbox.com/s/sypdrtwjcacs8lu/My%20Works.pdf?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sypdrtwjcacs8lu/My%20Works.pdf?dl=0) [https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Android-IOS+china.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Android-IOS+china.pdf)

I am also a person to be trusted, honest and reliable,as well as I don’t need
to be trained and have a proven track record. Be warm and you’ll instantly
stand I can and will deliver great results with a process that’s timely. Thank
you so much for your consideration. Looking forward to talk with you… Skype
ID:ss.ok12 Thanks

------
Cyranix
Socrata | Seattle | Full-time — [https://socrata.com](https://socrata.com)

Socrata builds cloud-based software that democratizes access to public sector
data, enabling individuals, businesses, and governments to understand their
communities more clearly and make better decisions. Our products power open
data portals for many major cities, states, and federal agencies [0, 1]. Much
of our work is released as open source [2, 3] and we enjoy engaging with the
broader community through Open Seattle [4].

We’re looking for strong engineers across a variety of teams. DevOps engineers
are working on our Mesosphere/AWS/Chef runtime platform. Front-end engineers
work primarily in Rails and Angular, with a gradual introduction of React
underway. Back-end engineers tend to write Scala or Java, though there are
other languages in the mix as well (notably Python for some of our machine-
learning projects).

To learn more about our company culture and apply for positions, check out
[http://careers.socrata.com](http://careers.socrata.com).

(On a personal note: I've been with Socrata for eight months and I'm
thoroughly impressed with the engineering culture. We've got a talented,
dedicated, and pleasant team here, with strong communication/collaboration
skills and a genuine interest in the company's mission.)

[0] [https://www.socrata.com/customer-
stories/](https://www.socrata.com/customer-stories/)

[1] [https://www.socrata.com/case-studies/](https://www.socrata.com/case-
studies/)

[2] [https://github.com/socrata/](https://github.com/socrata/)

[3] [https://github.com/socrata-platform/](https://github.com/socrata-
platform/)

[4] [http://openseattle.org/](http://openseattle.org/)

------
e271828
Qualcomm | San Diego, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA

Qualcomm's Chip Architecture team is looking for developers to build profiling
tools that our engineers use to gain critical insights into the performance of
mobile chips that power billions of devices worldwide.

We use tools to profile hardware and software jointly: software at the
application, framework and kernel layers, and hardware across the chipset,
including the CPU, GPU, wireless modems and system interconnects. We have
openings for both low-level kernel tools and higher level data processing and
analysis tools.

For kernel-level development you should have a strong C background, and
experience working with the Linux kernel. Experience with low level profiling
tools on any platform (such as ftrace or dtrace) would be good to have.

For data processing and analysis tooling, you should have experience
developing data processing and analysis tools in Python or other languages.
We'd prefer a full-stack developer who can handle the entire pipeline from
data processing through database management to visualization tools. We have a
modern development stack, using Python 3, a CouchDB backend, and visualization
and analysis using the IPython notebook and d3.js.

For more information and to apply:
[https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitio...](https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitionId=1938958)

We are also looking for a more experienced developer who can be a team lead
across all of the profiling tools. If you fit that role, you can get more
information and apply at:
[https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitio...](https://jobs.qualcomm.com/public/jobDetails.xhtml?requisitionId=1938957)

------
mstanleys
SEC | NY $125,000 - $205,000 We're building the SEC's next generation analytic
platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build awesome
tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus
good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day we are creating
modern, elegant applications that help our government be more awesome. Join a
small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former finance
people that saw the light. Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C++,
KDB, q Your workstation: .5 TB RAM, plus a gabajillion cores (we each have
one) You are: anyone that wants to help! Awesome front end dev? Machine
learning expert? Pythonista? Data scientist? Whatever! We want you! Doesn't
matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit right in.
For more information, or to apply, email Michael at suswalm at sec dot gov

~~~
hinch
Michael, your email address seems not correct?

~~~
mstanleys
It is suswalm at sec dot gov

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (but UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Full stack software engineers (grad to senior)

* Support engineers

At FreeAgent, we help micro-businesses take control of their business
finances.

We have built an award-winning cloud accounting product (using
Ruby/Javascript/RabbitMQ/Elasticsearch/MySQL) that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength, with over 43,000 paying
customers and strong YoY revenue growth. Customers love our product and we've
sustained an NPS > 74 for the past four quarters.

If you want to come and help us make small businesses awesome at doing their
finances, take a look at our vacancies at
[http://www.freeagent.com/jobs](http://www.freeagent.com/jobs).

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff only right now.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston, MA or Washington, DC - Many Positions

* Software Engineer (Boston or DC)

* QA Engineer or Analyst (Boston or DC)

* DevOps Engineer (Boston or DC)

* SQL Developer (Boston)

* Lots of other non-technical positions

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time

Fetch is a team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re now very well funded and we’re looking for experienced and deeply
talented people who want to solve real world problems.

\-- Full Time

Senior Frontend Developer (React) -
[http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Application Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LS13fo](http://muse.cm/1LS13fo)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y](http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y)

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're growing very
rapidly. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

------
millzoarz
AVAAZ FOUNDATION - CTO - Fully Remote

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)
We are in the process of extracting microservices from a large legacy php
codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data"
scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month.
We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance.

We are looking for a CTO, apply here:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi)

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence. We are looking
for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), Data Analysts,and an SEO Manager!

Check out our careers page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
but be sure to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist

We have 20 TB of high-resolution images of human cells, some diseased, some
healthy, which we have to statistically distinguish as a first step to finding
cures for rare genetic diseases. Our small team of biology and math Ph.D.’s
has the potential to save lives and be at the forefront of the revolution in
image-based biological analysis.

What we do

There are more than 5,000 untreated rare genetic diseases, which together
affect nearly ten million people in the US alone. Each of these diseases
affects too few people for traditional pharmaceutical companies to approach
them, so we're building a way to seek treatments for hundreds of these
diseases in parallel. We aim to find treatments for 100 of them in the next 10
years.

What you’ll do

As the second member of our data science team, you’ll collaborate with our
biologists to guide our experimental design, improve the models that drive our
analysis, and use our data answer questions that guide our scientific and
technical strategy. We currently work mainly with the python scientific stack,
including pandas and IPython, and making some use of such libraries as
sklearn, while also building our own models for machine learning and
statistical inference. See the posts linked below for more details.

Logistics

We're based in Research Park at the edge of the mountains overlooking Salt
Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is literally out our back
door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts. We offer competitive pay,
health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the office is part of the
deal), equity, an awesome team to work with, and the chance to impact the
world in a massively positive way.

Apply

Data science post: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html) Data science applications: datasci@recursionpharma.com

See who we are:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

We are also starting to accept applications for INTERNS for Summer 2016;
please reach out to jason@dstillery.com if you're interested.

~~~
mrdrozdov
#machine learning

------
inversion
Code Kingdoms | Full-Stack JavaScript Developer | London, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Over 1000 schools use Code Kingdoms. As partners on the BBC micro:bit project,
1 million school children in the UK will access the Code Kingdoms editor. Now
we’re expanding into the home market so kids can learn to code the things they
already love with Code Kingdoms.

Code Kingdoms are looking for a full-stack JS developer who can help build and
scale our products to be used by millions of kids worldwide. We're seeking an
entrepreneurial and highly driven developer with a track record of creating
successful, high quality software. We’re built on a JavaScript stack and make
extensive use of ES6, NodeJS and other modern, productive technologies.

Read more and apply: [https://goo.gl/UMxhK2](https://goo.gl/UMxhK2)

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Software (Full Stack),
Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies. (We're still in stealth mode, so apologies for the
lack of detail in this post. Come talk to us for more info!)

We're hiring software engineers for front-end, infrastructure, devops,
bioinformatics and machine learning. Join us on the ground-level for this
exciting journey to shape our technology, product and company culture.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact us:
gstock@kariusdx.com

We currently use Python, Scala, Bash, Ruby, and Haskell. If any of this
appeals to you, please get in touch!

Some of the things we’re looking for in people (not all required):

• Comfortable and familiar with backend and frontend technologies (MVC,
Postgres / ORMs, React)

• Experience with building infrastructure and devops (AWS, Puppet / Chef /
Ansible, etc)

• Able to glide across the stack as needed

• Algorithms development background and strong understanding of practical
implementation issues

• Deep understanding of probabilistic modeling, statistics and data structures

Potential responsibilities:

• Designing and implementing robust and scalable compute infrastructure on top
of AWS

• Creating pipelines for analyzing, storing and visualizing complex genomic
data.

• Research, implementation, and testing of new analysis methods in
computational genomics, in particular related to sequence analysis and
metagenomics.

------
creahlebak
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

Course Hero is an education technology platform that helps millions of
learners succeed. We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company
culture, and hiring across the board. Check out our Current Job
Openings([http://grnh.se/2ywlpf)or](http://grnh.se/2ywlpf\)or) shoot us a note
at recruiting@coursehero.com

* Full-stack web * iOS * Android * Product Managers

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS and Android for now. Our web stack is LAMP
(Symfony/PHP) + jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds
of experience.

Our team releases code every day, so we're looking for someone who can take on
challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly. Each person has a role in
building Course Hero's architecture and will have the opportunity to touch all
parts of the stack. Our projects are big but our team is small, so you’ll see
projects from start to finish, working closely in teams of engineers, product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Check out these videos to learn more... Engineering culture:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpa0bVeJpIE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpa0bVeJpIE)
Company mission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmzuj0MW_Dk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmzuj0MW_Dk)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
_segfault
I've got to say the challenge is the most interesting application experience I
ever had, and I think more employers should adopt this kind of technique in
their hiring process. Applied. Hope to hear from you soon.

------
martingordon
Custora (YC W11) - [http://www.custora.com](http://www.custora.com) \- New
York, NY - Engineering and Data Science

Marketing used to be an exercise in one-to-many communication: billboards,
magazine ads, and - more recently - having a powerful social media presence.
At Custora, we’re helping to turn this model on its head, using mountains of
data to help our customers direct the right campaigns to the right users
rather than blasting the same message to the largest audience possible.

We're growing quickly and looking to fill positions from Front-End Engineering
to Data Science. We're analyzing data for well over 500,000,000 end customers,
and this number is growing fast. We're building a marketing experimentation
platform that's usable by entire marketing teams and we need your help to
build new statistical models, to build the infrastructure to run those models,
and to develop creative and intuitive ways of presenting our findings to our
users.

We code in Rails, Angular, and Couscous, our distributed computation framework
that runs statistical models with R and Spark.

Our job postings are at
[https://www.custora.com/careers](https://www.custora.com/careers). I'm more
than happy to answer any questions and tell you more about us, so feel free to
reach out to me at martin@custora.com.

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, Data Mining and Bioinformatics

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce pharmaceuticals, materials and other
products. We created organisms that eat sugar and produce acetaminophen -- the
active ingredient of Tylenol. This is the first biological means of making
acetaminophen.

20n has existing Fortune 500 customers with great incoming revenue. We are
also backed by Khosla Ventures, YCombinator, and DARPA. Our core technology is
a data mining and machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely
distribute using Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete
problems, and push the software predictions to robots that build the microbes.
We are looking for algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create
new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Bioinformatics: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Data mining: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

------
timanglade
Realm (YC S11) | San Francisco, Copenhagen ONSITE —
[https://jobs.lever.co/realm](https://jobs.lever.co/realm)

Realm is building a mobile database — a database that runs directly inside
phones, tables & wearables. We’re already used in production by Google,
Amazon, Intel, Pinterest, eBay, SAP, the BBC, Hipmunk, Expensify, IBM,
Alibaba, GoPro, Adidas, McDonald’s, Homeland Security and many, many others.

We’ve raised $29M so far and are expanding our teams in San Francisco, CA and
Copenhagen, Denmark. We’re looking for a lot of technical and less technical
positions. Here are a few keywords for the people that search in the page :)
Cocoa, C++, Objective-C, Swift, iOS, Java, Android, QA, CI, Evangelist,
Product Manager, .NET, C#, JavaScript, React Native, PhoneGap, Marketing,
Technical Editor, Technical Writer, Events Marketing, Commnunications & PR ,
Distributed Systems, Infrastructure, Cloud Operations.

If you want to learn more, you can take look at the positions available on
[https://jobs.lever.co/realm](https://jobs.lever.co/realm) and apply there.
(If you don’t want to apply yet but have questions about the company or the
jobs available, I’m VP Product at Realm, been there for almost 2 years and I’m
always happy to chat! tim@realm.io)

------
mattspitz
Dropbox NYC | New York, NY | Mobile, Web, Infrastructure | Full Time, Onsite

We're a small team working together on products and infrastructure critical to
Dropbox's success. I've been here since Dropbox's first day in NYC, and I'm
very excited about the caliber of our team and the impact we've made in just
the last year. The adventure has been amazing thus far, and it's only just
begun.

Please join us!

SWE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91340](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91340)
SRE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91483](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91483)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Mobile, Frontend, Backend | San Francisco ONSITE

Angaza makes it possible for a billion people to access electricity for the
first time, using solar power, for less money than they spend today. We
develop technology that enables end-user financing for a range of energy
products in emerging markets like Africa and India.

Join our six-person engineering team, and your daily impact at Angaza will be
genuine and immediate: write better software during the day, and more families
will have electricity for the first time that night.

More information about Angaza and our open positions:

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-clean-energy-
affordable-for-worlds-poorest/)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa (full time) |
Software Engineer www.eyenuk.com

Eyenuk is an exciting medical software startup that has developed a powerful
retinal image analysis platform for screening of diseases such as diabetic
retinopathy and agre-related macular degeneration.

Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any
pain or discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called
diabetic retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults.
Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal
disease screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and
providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on
over 33K patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human
graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and is on its
way to FDA clearance.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and image
analysis experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (low-level image processing, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

job at eyenuk.com

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Senior Test & Automation Engineers

\- Senior Data Engineers and Architects

\- Software Engineers (front-end, back-end or full-stack)

\- UI/UX Designer

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by glassdoor in 2015 ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-
Medium-Companies-to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Companies-to-Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work
place by the Austin American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
metova_jobs
Metova

Nashville, TN | Conway, AR | Fayetteville, AR | Pensacola, FL | Augusta, GA |
Remote

Full-time only

Metova builds apps for any size company, from Fortune 500 to start-ups. We
enjoy helping start-ups become brand names and corporations launch new
products.

Current Open Positions (all positions are looking for developers with at least
1 year of experience):

\- Rails Developer: [http://metova.com/jobs/rails-
developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/rails-developer/)

\- iOS Developer: [http://metova.com/jobs/ios-
developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/ios-developer/)

\- Android Developer:
[http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/](http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/)

\- Java Web Developer: [http://metova.com/jobs/java-web-
developer-2/](http://metova.com/jobs/java-web-developer-2/)

\- PHP
Developer:[http://metova.com/jobs/phpdeveloper/](http://metova.com/jobs/phpdeveloper/)

Info on our culture/benefits:
[http://metova.com/ourculture](http://metova.com/ourculture)

You can apply directly to jobs@metova.com.

~~~
bohnej
They reject people for debatable reasons such as "communication skills." Don't
apply here.

~~~
collias
How is this a debatable reason? If they have you working for a client, and you
can't communicate with the client effectively, that's a completely valid
reason for rejection.

Full disclosure: Former employee of Metova, and I had an absolutely fantastic
experience with them.

~~~
bohnej
It's debatable if one has "good communication skills" or not. This is what I'm
saying. If you talk to someone different they would have a completely
different viewpoint on your "skills." Nothing objective in that. Plus, you
can't really judge how well you talk with a client in an interview since the
interviewer is not a client of the company.

------
mike_h
Titan Urban ┋ Bay Area, CA ┋ Fulltime ┋ONSITE

Launching with a very big client next week, and more are waiting.

Work with a star team of ground-transportation industry veterans to build a
new on-demand ride platform. Not ride sharing: premium vehicles, premium
drivers, available only to corporate clients. We need:

    
    
      - Mobile
      - Web
      - Backend
      - QA
    

We have two iOS apps, an Android app, and lots of interesting work to do on
the web and backend. So far it’s been a sprint, and so we’re looking for some
disciplined and thoughtful developers to lay the groundwork for a mature
system that will take us through the upcoming growth.

We’re small, so we can offer meaningful equity along with salary. Relocation
possible.

This is an unusual opportunity to join a small startup with significant
traction, and work closely alongside team members making a ground
transportation operation come to life. Our product team includes founders of
legendary and successful startups, and we maintain a tough but nurturing
culture. We're looking for people who want to do the best work of their lives
and be rewarded for it, because that's what we're doing right now.

There have been some crazy twists and adventures so far, with more to come.
For more info, please email my username minus the _h at titanurban.com

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Twenty20 is helping amateur photographers sell their work, and creating a new
inventory of amazing photos for creatives to use in their work, allowing them
to break free of traditional, inauthentic, staged stock photography. The
oldest photographs in Getty’s image catalog have literally been for sale since
1920 - so boring.

By crafting a mobile experience that allows photographers to get inspired,
gain a following and get exposure, as well as sell some of their work, we’ve
grown to a massive community of 250,000 photographers, and we’ve got big
brands using our photos: Google, Uber, Viacom, and Birchbox, to name a few.

Our values? We are guided by our mission and steered by metrics. We focus on
the one thing that matters today. Along with a strong bias for speed and
learning, we strive for excellence and elegance. We believe in being open and
honest with one another. We believe in obsessing over our users, not our
competitors. We are a perpetual work in progress.

We’re looking for:

\- Full Stack Engineers (we mostly use Ruby and other elements of a Rails-like
stack)

\- Mobile / iOS Engineers (the mobile product we build is at the core of our
business)

\- Product Designers (the intersection of technology with media and design
makes this an especially fun place for creators)

\- Product Analysts (data is at the heart of everything we do)

If you’re interested, check out our jobs page:
[http://www.twenty20.com/jobs](http://www.twenty20.com/jobs).

------
vaxtrac
VaxTrac | QA Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

VaxTrac is looking for talented QA engineer who shares our passion for making
a difference in the world. We build tools to improve the delivery of health
care to those that need it most. QA Engineers at VaxTrac are the primary
conduit between our users and Software Engineers. They condense many,
sometimes unclear, reports into actionable bugs. Once a fix is applied, the QA
engineer tests the software and generates relevant documentation about the fix
for internal teams and external users. QA Engineers are primarily responsible
for: maintaining the bug-fix lifecycle, gathering supporting technical
information from field reports, improving processes for bug reporting and
features requests, testing fixed bugs for completeness, maintaining changelogs
and providing technical support for the coordination of trainings.

 _We are looking for those who_

\+ Are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ Have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ Thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ Share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

 _Skills and Requirements_

\+ Experience programming web, mobile or desktop applications

\+ Extraordinary skill in distilling and communicating complex concepts

\+ Eagerness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

 _Bonus points_

\+ Experience writing or testing native Android applications

\+ Demonstrable programming talent

\+ Computational data analysis experience

\+ A keen eye for visual elements and design

\+ French language fluency

\+ Primary or secondary technical support experience

\+ Bachelor's degree or higher in a technical discipline

Please email your updated resume and cover letter as attachments to
careers@vaxtrac.com with “QA Engineer” as the subject of the message.

------
jarvisj
New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE | Java GUI | Fulltime | Neota Logic, Inc.

At Neota Logic, we have been developing a no-code hybrid reasoning SaaS
platform that domain experts can use to develop highly intelligent web
applications. We are a small engineering team looking for a passionate User
Interface (Java GUI) expert to work on our next generation Studio.

If you want to be part of an exciting crew, work on challenging tasks, and can
argue whether Tufte is obsolete, drop us a line. If you’ve read SiCP (and
understood more than half of it), we’ve been waiting for you! Expect lots of
fun across the board; we have many (about 42) interesting problems waiting for
a sharp mind to solve them.

MS and above in Computer Science strongly preferred. Remote for exceptional
and proven candidates.

Java GUI expert Skills/Qualifications: * Strong CS background * Understand
Principles of User Interface Design * Can think through problems and design
the solution appropriately * Lots of experience with Java Swing and JavaFX *
Experience with any Java GUI automation testing tool

More information available at
[http://www.neotalogic.com](http://www.neotalogic.com). Please contact me
directly with your resume and any questions: jarvis --- at --- neotalogic.com

------
Leif_Hustler
DreamCheaper.com | [http://www.dreamcheaper.com](http://www.dreamcheaper.com)
| Berlin, Germany | Competitive salary | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Senior PHP Symfony Developer

TechCrunch dubbed us "the most hated startup in the hotel booking market".
Help us give the power back to the people and join our experienced CTO in
building & leading our local and remote development teams. We're well-funded
by major European VCs and industry veterans so you can get to know the
exciting world of fast growth and work with experts in their fields.

We're friends that value learning and growth and we work hard to enable anyone
to do their best work!

Interested?

Awesome! Check out
[https://drive.google.com/a/dreamcheaper.com/file/d/0B-uaRfPL...](https://drive.google.com/a/dreamcheaper.com/file/d/0B-uaRfPLFUWWOEJyN19oV2MzVE0/view?usp=sharing)
and
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/dreamcheaper/](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/dreamcheaper/)
to know more and get in touch via jobs@dreamcheaper.com.

We're looking forward to getting to know you!

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies, Stanford, CA

[ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction Engineering]

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($2.5M) early stage company founded out
of Stanford.

The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. Our demos raise
excitement at industry gatherings, which have lead to collaborations with 7
major US construction companies. Our team gladly welcomes talented individuals
who can help bring our prototype to market.

In addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to
break into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn
the art and science behind our algorithms.

    
    
      Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if you:
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    
      UX+UI Designer - a good fit if you:
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users,
        as well as user-centric design.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.
    

Contact carl@alicetechnologies.com (Computer Scientist / Software Engineer)

\- or -

[https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies)

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston, MA |
Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) located near Boston's South Station, and
power video for many of the world's largest media companies. Engineering
Positions:

* Senior Full Stack Web Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BEMHhwu](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BEMHhwu))

* JavaScript Developer, Video Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?33EMHhwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33EMHhwW))

* Engineering Manager, Video SDKs ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl))

* Senior Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jEMHhwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jEMHhwc))

* Zencoder Senior Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tFMHhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tFMHhwn))

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Software Engineer, Resource Management | Palo Alto or San Francisco
| Onsite | Full Time

Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data. Our chief architect, Doug
Cutting,partnered with Google to create Hadoop. Cloudera was the 1st to
commercialize it.With over a billion in funding & a strategic partnership with
Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the
first unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache
Hadoop™.

Cloudera is searching for a technical leader to drive our efforts in resource
management.

In this role, you will work with engineering teams and product management to
define problems, suggest solutions, scope work, and improve usability for our
resource management efforts. You will place a strong emphasis on utilization,
isolation, scalability, and interoperability across the components in CDH.

We look for candidates who have:

Proven experience working on resource management in large distributed systems.
Think YARN, Mesos, Borg, and the like.

Demonstrated ability to lead large cross-functional projects, including strong
written communication skills and a collaborative mindset, as you will be
working with many teams inside and outside of Cloudera

Strong C++ or Java skills, with the ability to hit the ground running working
in a large open source codebase.

Strong grasp of algorithms and data structure fundamentals: O(log n) vs. O(n)
matters a lot when N is 100 petabytes.

For more info and to apply
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3w4KHhwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3w4KHhwN)

------
smcguinness
Call-Em-All ([https://www.call-em-all.com](https://www.call-em-all.com)) |
Dallas, TX | Full-Time | Onsite

Thousands of people use Call-Em-All everyday to automatically call or text
their group or organization. We like to say that we call people that want to
be called.

We are a small tight-knit team, so you'll get a chance to wear many hats and
directly impact the direction and success of Call-Em-All. As your skills
develop and our company grows, many different opportunities, experiences, and
challenges will present themselves.

Want to know what we believe in? Read Our Manifesto ([https://www.call-em-
all.com/manifesto](https://www.call-em-all.com/manifesto))

* .NET/C# Software Engineer ([http://callemall.applytojob.com/apply/ZZQctY/BackEnd-Enginee...](http://callemall.applytojob.com/apply/ZZQctY/BackEnd-Engineer))

* Front-End Web Developer ([http://callemall.applytojob.com/apply/dP7Jha/FrontEnd-Web-De...](http://callemall.applytojob.com/apply/dP7Jha/FrontEnd-Web-Developer))

~~~
buptkang
Hi,

Will the company sponsor the H1B visa?

Thanks

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Hack on a tech stack that includes the
latest in tech: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor.js and Docker - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment.

Multiple open positions: \- Software Engineer (Big Data - Kafka, Hadoop,
Cassandra, Java) \- Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack -
Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery) \- Tech Lead, Software Engineer
(Infrastructure - Docker)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at www.sharethis.com/join

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
aaroneous
ShopPad Inc. | Oakland (steps from BART) | Jr. Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

ShopPad is the leading developer of e-commerce apps for the Shopify platform.
From the Fortune 100, to innovative creators that you may not know yet, over
40,000 stores rely on our products to enhance their storefronts; reaching tens
of millions of online shoppers every day. We're a friendly, profitable company
lead by two experienced entrepreneurs and backed by some of the best angels in
the Bay.

The current stack is Angular, Node, PHP, MongoDB & Git. Please don't feel
limited if you think you'd be a great match but are familiar with something
else.

Our team receives equity, medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. PTO, plus
15 paid holidays (incl. some fun ones like Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day,
Halloween, your birthday, etc.). Flexible hours. Work from home on Thursdays.
Snacks & beverages. As well as plenty of mentorship and continuing education
opportunities.

If you're excited about having a big influence on products seen by millions
every day, then we'd love to hear from you!

Feel free to email me directly and I'll make sure your resume gets seen: aaron
[at] theshoppad.com

------
JoshuaJBerk
◎ Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)) // Full-Stack
Engineer (Javascript) // San Francisco

URL: [https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-engineer)

Localize is building tools to help companies go global (e.g. translation,
acquisition, support). It's an enormous opportunity.

As our 5th team member, you'd have full control of your role and large parts
of our product.

Apply: Email (jobs@localizejs.com) // More details:
[https://angel.co/localize/jobs](https://angel.co/localize/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

Bonus points if you...

    
    
      —  Make decisions with data. 
      —  Are comfortable with pets!
      —  Want to build an inclusive work environment. 
      —  Know the difference between #i18n #L10n and #a11y
      —  Enjoy learning new languages / traveling. 
    

In addition to competitive equity & salary, you get...

    
    
      —  A shiny new laptop of your choice 
      —  Full insurance coverage (medical, dental, and vision) 
      —  Free (lunch) food + snacks! 
      —  Relocation assistance to SF 
      —  Stipend for continuing education 
    

Au revoir! -- Localize Team :)

------
AznHisoka
BuzzSumo - [http://buzzsumo.com](http://buzzsumo.com) \- London/NYC - Remote
only

We build software for content marketers and publishers to uncover insights
into what content is resonating in their industry. Our software is used by
companies such as BuzzFeed, Yahoo, Ally Bank, and Symantec.

We're looking for a backend engineer with experience in Elasticsearch and
distributed systems. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, redis and Postgres. But
first and foremost we need someone with experience in optimizing and scaling
Elasticsearch clusters.

Please email your resume and brief intro to team@buzzsumo.com if interested.

------
pablocas
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | ONSITE | Software Engineer

The Azure Search team is looking for a front-end software engineer to work on
the Azure Portal area of the service. We're a startup within the company,
growing our business with great autonomy and focused on delivering customer
value.

Read more about how we think about startups, big companies and customer value
here: [https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9...](https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9f5)

We're looking for a software engineer with a strong sense of design, an ease-
of-use mindset and a passion for creating simple and beautiful experiences. On
the technical side, we need someone with production Web UI experience
(development, automated UI testing, debugging) who's comfortable with learning
and using a mix of languages and technologies (html/javascript/typescript on
the client, C#/Java on the server).

All applicants are welcome from any race, gender, age, sexual orientation,
national origin or religion.

If you're interested ping me at pablo.castro (@) microsoft (.) com

------
mrw34
Chaser | London, UK | Engineering | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re an early stage fintech company tackling the huge issue of late payment
for goods and services sold on credit: boosting our customers’ cashflow and
saving time and money spent on manual credit control. SMEs in the UK alone are
owed £55bn in unpaid invoices, which we’re helping get paid on time. In the
last 12 months we’ve built a market-leading product, raised money from some
highly-respected investors and been named of the 50 most innovative new
businesses in the UK.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role (mainly full-stack
JavaScript development) but we're more interested in finding the right person
than requiring specific skills. You’ll be joining a small but ambitious team
in a great working environment. If you're looking for influence, autonomy and
real problems to solve within a fast growing company then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.
Thanks!

------
rsmith
Healx ([http://healx.io](http://healx.io)) | Full Stack Web Developer |
Cambridge, UK | Full time | Onsite

We're an early stage life science startup doing computational drug
repositioning to find treatments for rare and orphan diseases.

We're hiring a full stack web developer to build interfaces for our internal
databases and tools to provide query, display and visualisation capabilities
for complex biological data. You'll also work on a web application we're
making publicly available to help patient groups, charities and researchers
track and understand new rare disease literature and data.

We're ideally looking for experience in JavaScript and Python but will be
flexible for the right person. You will work alongside other software
developers, scientists and bioinformaticians, using your skills to help solve
problems that really matter.

Please take a look at [http://healx.io/jobs](http://healx.io/jobs) and get in
touch if you have any questions.

------
carterschonwald
Jpmorgan, Brooklyn, NYC. Local only. Full time. Internships are also possible

We're doing a whole range of projects spanning from building a next generation
programming language on top of a distributed system to experimenting with
ideas for better Bayesian machine learning (we even sometimes go to applicable
research conferences!). Our team is part of the larger New Product Development
group, which is charged with dragging the larger bank into the present and
thence into the future.

A bit more color on some of the stuff we do can be found here, as well as how
to reach out to us :
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3re0kp/jpmorgan_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3re0kp/jpmorgan_haskell_team_is_hiring/)

Strong candidates should be able to demonstrate either applicable domain
experience and/or an ability to learn and work in new problem domains on a
regular basis.

Our group is open source friendly.

Jpmorgan is an equal opportunity employer.

------
tomq
Evidation Health | SF Bay Area |
[https://www.evidation.com](https://www.evidation.com) | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a team of mission-driven experts in precision medicine, machine
learning, behavioral economics, health outcomes research, and design. We
generate economic and clinical evidence for digital health technologies and
enable regular people to participate in finding the best tools to help make
managing health just a little easier for everyone.

We are Series A funded by GE Ventures and Rock Health with fast-growing
revenue.

Positions Available:

Senior Software Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-
software-eng...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-software-
engineer/)

Software Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/software-
engine...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/software-engineer/)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding developers to join our small productive team
building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with 1-week
sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack constantly
and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is packed with UX
improvements and new features with the goal of making the best product in its
class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Director of Engineering (Hands-on)
[http://grnh.se/2qweks](http://grnh.se/2qweks)

Senior Front-end Engineer (React, Backbone)
[http://grnh.se/ka153c](http://grnh.se/ka153c)

Senior Full Stack Engineer (PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, ElasticSearch)
[http://grnh.se/kxyj0i](http://grnh.se/kxyj0i)

Senior iOS Engineer (iOS client for SaaS product)
[http://grnh.se/1hkbef](http://grnh.se/1hkbef)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow | London, UK or REMOTE | Support Engineer

Our Managed Service offering has grown significantly over the last year, and
we now orchestrate and monitor the Snowplow open source event pipeline
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))
for over 50 customers, many of them processing billions of events per month.

We are looking for our first full-time support engineer for the Snowplow
Managed Service. There’s room for coding in this position, but you don’t have
to be a coder to succeed in it: instead we are looking for candidates with
analytical minds, high levels of customer empathy and an enthusiasm for
troubleshooting problems and improving processes and systems.

Find out much more on our website:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer.htm...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer.html)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco, CA - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three years, we’re moving data for a third of all K-12
students in America (20M kids), and 48,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 85 (37 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers and engineering managers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy
learning) Go, Python and Coffeescript. More generally, we want people who are
sharp, adaptable, and passionate about improving the way education works for
everyone.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our recent press here:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-
thir...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-third-of-
schools-are-using-this-app-youve-never-heard-of)

------
bxf
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time, INTERNS | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (myself, two developers, two QA) and we're looking
to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software problems to
solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email Benjamin directly (I'm the
hiring manager) at bxf@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
devspade
Litmus | Cambridge, MA or Remote | C# and Ruby Devs

[http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)

Litmus helps more than 100,000 marketers make email better. Our email
creation, testing, and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers, and
agencies to send emails with confidence.

Our backend is primarily C# with a mix of other stuff, our front end is a
rapidly expanding Rails application.

We're originally boot strapped and just took our first round of growth equity
10 years in and have big plans in 2016.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-
Rails-De...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Remote.html?source=Litmus)

.NET Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.ht...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.html?source=Litmus)

~~~
piratebroadcast
FYI I applied for that months ago and HR or whoever never wrote me back.

------
hectorals
LendUp | San Francisco, CA | www.lendup.com/careers | ONSITE only

LendUp is trying to transform the finance market for the underbanked. We
started with payday lending by creating our flagship product, The LendUp
Ladder, that allows customers to get transparency, better rates, credit score
reporting and financial education. We focus on customer success and improving
the lives of our customers through a hands on, technology focused approach.

As we grow we want to launch products that cater to the same group of people.
Think American Express for the subprime space. Our mission is centric to our
culture and we're looking to add individuals that want to be a part of a team
that really cares about building impactful products.

We're actively trying to hire Software Engineers (front end and back end) and
Data Scientists (ML focus), as well as some positions like Director of
Engineering. Check out our Careers page (www.lendup.com/careers) or email
careers@lendup.com for more info!

INTERNS welcome!

------
xfax
Axial ([http://www.axial.net](http://www.axial.net)) | NYC | Full time | On-
site

We are hiring engineers, data scientists and analysts to build out our Data
Team.

Our stack includes Postgres, Redshift and Apache Kafka and it's all glued
together using a combination of Python, Perl, Java and SQL.

If you are in NYC and want to get in on the ground floor while we build the
Data Team, send me a note. I am at farhan.ahmed@axial.net.

We also have a bunch of other openings -- Python engineer, front end engineer,
PM -- so check out our Careers page.

------
Quanticles
Isocline - Austin, TX - Neural Network Lead

We are developing neural network microchips that yield a 10-1000x improvement
in performance & energy-efficiency compared to digital ASICs, GPUs, and FPGAs.
Patents pending.

We are looking for a neural network expert who can be a development leader. An
ideal applicant has significant experience in deep neural networks, modeling
of physical systems, and team management. They need to be a leader who can
work well with people that have a variety of backgrounds, and can manage a
variety of development constraints.

$100K – $200+K Salary (Negotiable)

1.0% – 1.5+% Equity (Negotiable)

On-site, Full Time

Company website: [http://isosemi.com/](http://isosemi.com/)

Contact: dave.fick@isosemi.com

\----------------------------------------------

Isocline - Austin, TX - Analog Circuit Design Grizzled Veteran

We are developing neural network microchips that yield a 10-1000x improvement
in performance & energy-efficiency compared to digital ASICs, GPUs, and FPGAs.
Patents pending.

We are looking for a grizzled veteran of analog circuit design. An ideal
applicant has designed ADCs/DACs/SHAs/Amplifiers/SERDESs/Transceivers/etc, has
seen every problem, has written an analog design textbook, and can run
periodic noise simulations in their head. They are preferably nice to talk to
too, so they can kindly explain these concepts to the mortals.

$100K – $200+K Salary (Negotiable)

1.0% – 1.5+% Equity (Negotiable)

On-site, Full Time

Company website: [http://isosemi.com/](http://isosemi.com/)

Contact: dave.fick@isosemi.com

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week.

If you’re passionate about sports, home automation, quality or one of a
variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance (NYC) Full Time - Onsite

Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer: Platform
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was recently valued at $1.75 billion following a $32.5 million
investment by Google Capital. [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-
bets-on-insura...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-bets-on-
insura...). Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com/tagged/engineering](http://dna.hioscar.com/tagged/engineering)
If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
jbleich89
CLVmetrics |Lead Front-End Engineer - Early Employee | Philadelphia, PA w/ NYC
2016 | Onsite w/ some Remote

CLVmetrics ([http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com)) is a
technology company with a simple but important belief: companies should treat
their customers differently based on each customer’s lifetime value (CLV) to
the business. Our goal is to enable firms to do so by providing access to the
cutting-edge statistical models of co-founder Wharton Professor Peter Fader
that forecast customer behavior far into the future.

To accomplish this goal and allow companies to implement customer-centric
marketing strategies, our world-class team of statisticians, marketers, and
engineers is building an enterprise-grade cloud-based analytics suite to
commercialize our own award-winning research on consumer behavior, marketing
theory, and statistics. Our team has the technical expertise across stack to
implement our models at scale, and we are looking to add an expert front-end
developer to the team to help us design and develop a stunning front-end that
will allow our customers to discover novel insights about their customers,
develop marketing interventions around CLV, and track the results of those
actions.

Candidates should be comfortable with React/Angular and a visualization
library such as d3. Candidates should also have a strong sense for UI/UX.

The key challenges that you will face are:

-Presenting a new metric: Predictive CLV is a new metric that has never been accessible before. The success of its penetration depends critically on effective communication to our clients.

-Visualization of massive data sets: We need to present output from millions of customers and billions of transactions in an elegant and simple-to-understand fashion.

-Design for different stakeholders: We need dashboards and visualizations appropriate for a range of audiences from performance marketers to the C-suite.

Please email justin@clvmetrics.com to apply.

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

* Mechanical Engineers

* Junior Mechanical Technicians

* Automation Engineers

* Software Engineers - mostly Python

* Roboticists

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

* Organic Chemists

We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA.

If you are interested email me at josh@synthego.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto Uken is looking for talented developers to help
us build amazing mobile games. In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Webapp Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering

\- Campaign Management & Growth Hacking

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
ALEXDUHAMEL
Cape Cod, MA | ONSITE (remote negotiable based on skills)

The Duhamel Group, LLC – Web Application Developer

Candidate will use JavaScript, HTML5, CSS and other web technologies to help
build and support our software products which serve State and Regional Golf
Associations throughout the country.

• Candidates with experience in the following technologies preferred: o
AngularJS o JSON o API Development o C# o VB.NET o Cocoa-Objective C (iOS App
Development) o Java (Android App Development) o IDEs: Visual
Studio/Eclipse/Xcode o Bootstrap o Git

Contact: Alex Duhamel, President alex@DuhamelGroup.com (617) 395-8361 Connect
on Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexduhamel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexduhamel)

------
rottencupcakes
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco

Flexport is reinventing global trade for the 21st century.

We've raised $28M from great investors including Founders Fund and Google
Ventures. We've reached product-market fit, and we're on target to hit a $50M
run-rate in our 2nd year.

"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." \- pg

We're hiring for an assortment of technical and non-technical roles.

To apply please email jobs@flexport.com or visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/flexport/#.Vl4oYSCrQUE](https://boards.greenhouse.io/flexport/#.Vl4oYSCrQUE)

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab - San Francisco, CA

We make an enterprise software product that helps data science teams
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and more easily operationalize
predictive models. Our customers include dozens of sophisticated quantitative
research organizations in industries including insurance, finance,
manufacturing, pharma, and technology.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers / Tech Leads: folks who can own
an architecturally complex feature from design through implementation. Our
stack is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under the hood.

Apply at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
jimschley
Codeship | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, Vienna AUT, or remote (US/EU)
Codeship is a hosted continuous integration / continuous delivery product. We
help software developers write and deploy their code with confidence. As a
developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great workflow
with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've written a
lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com) more about our openings
here: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal helps more than 90 million people live healthier, happier lives
and we’re looking for passionate people to join us! We’re currently hiring for
backend services, product analytics, data manager and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - several open positions

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry, well funded, and (most
importantly) producing significant revenue. This is the opportunity for the
right people to align with us and share in ownership. We are a focused science
and engineering driven team working with real physical devices and processes
measuring and analizing the natural world. We take our Values statement
seriously, so read it first and decide.
[http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/](http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/)

As a technology company, our long-term success is dependent on the skill and
alignment of our engineering team. We develop new software and hardware and
rely on our engineers to bring the company's vision to fruition. Every
engineer has the opportunity to make huge product contributions and has a
responsibility to promote internal collaboration and adherence to best
practices.

Software Engineer - DEVOPS

Our core physics and data science algorithms (what we call “Data Physics”) are
written in a combination of Python and Matlab. Tachyus data physics algorithms
solve large scale, difficult oil field problems using highly parallelizable,
dynamic computation environments. The algorithms are typically developed on a
Windows architecture but scale out to many Linux-based instances for
deployment. These algorithms integrate with a full stack web environment
running in F#, a functional-first, multiparadigm language, which is deployed
to a Microsoft Azure deployment environment. Both environments operate in
parallel. We seek engineers who are excited to work on dynamic allocation of
computation resources, efficient operations, and cloud-scale operations.

Correctness (QA) Engineer

The Tachyus Correctness Engineer is a Software Engineer who specializes in
building the infrastructure to prove our software and algorithms produce
accurate results. The CE works closely with the Software and Science
organizations to prevent, catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. Correctness Engineering is also intimately involved in
continuous Integration and release management. He or she is an engineer at
heart, preferably with experience writing production code.

~~~
pinewurst
Remote?

~~~
jackfoxy
Sorry, on-site. You'll like working with us.

~~~
pinewurst
I'm sure I would but the commute's a killer. Thanks for updating. :)

------
ghc
Boston, MA | Sentenai | Full-time | On-site

Keywords: Haskell, Elm, Machine Learning, Distributed Systems

Sentenai is hiring Haskell & Elm engineers who are passionate about
distributed systems and applied Machine Learning. Sentenai automates data
engineering for companies building realtime, intelligent systems.

Contact me at brendan@sentenai.com to learn more.

------
capkutay
Striim | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Data Scientists, UX Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS) |
ONSITE

[http://www.striim.com](http://www.striim.com)

Striim is the only end-to-end solution for streaming integration and streaming
analytics. The platform specializes in data integration across a wide variety
of sources including change data from enterprise databases, log files, message
queues, and IoT sensor data. With that difficult piece solved, Striim's
analytics layer makes it easy for operational teams to perform machine
learning, correlate across streams, detect anomalies, identify and visualize
events of interest, and trigger alerts and workflows, all within milliseconds.

Today, our end-to-end product is used to solve some of the toughest data
management challenges at large Telco, Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

UX Engineer (React/Redux/Babel/D3.js):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oYzZ1fwh](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oYzZ1fwh)

Data Scientist:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/o7Aa2fwD](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/o7Aa2fwD)

Distributed Systems QA Engineer:

[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6)

Striim is the flagship product of WebAction Inc, a company founded by a team
of Silicon Valley executives with a track record of creating multiple
successful enterprise products including WebLogic (now Oracle WebLogic) and
GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've raised north of $30m since
2013 including a recent $20m round of funding led by Intel Capital (in August
2015). Our advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple
logo and founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every
product release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-
growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto, minutes away from the
Caltrain, Philz coffee, and everything you need to make your work life even
more enjoyable!

------
kateuss
Utility Software Services | Melbourne, Australia - ONSITE | email
kate.obrien@utilitysoftwareservices.com

We are looking for experienced full time Java/Angular developers to join a
small team of developers in Melbourne.

We're an innovative company that are focused on using the right tool for the
job. 100% open source.

Skills: Angular JS, Java, MySQL, some exposure to NoSQL such as MongoDB. HTML,
CSS, Bootstrap. Docker or Kubernetes. Message queuing, particularly Apache
Kafka.

Bonus: Apache camel and/or experience with rules engines such as Drools

We would consider other languages such as Ruby, Node, Go etc.

------
devman
Full time | 100% remote | Python Backend Engineer | ezhome Inc., a Silicon
Valley startup.

[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/)

\-- About ezhome Inc --

ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech-enabled home services,
starting by targeting the millions of consumers that use lawn care services.
We provide an amazingly better home service experience using data science and
software technology to dazzle customers and enable our service personnel to be
more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech-enabled home services
space with a full-stack approach.

\-- Overview of the Role --

We are looking for a great python engineer to join our engineering team. Your
primary focus will be the development of server-side logic, ensuring high
performance and responsiveness to requests from the front-end.

\-- Must have --

* Extensive Python knowledge.

* Experience with Django.

* Able to create database schemas that represent and support business processes.

* Strong unit test and debugging skills.

* Have a working schedule that makes you available during the morning Pacific Time.

* Comfortable working remotely.

* Good understanding of software architecture, especially RESTful design.

Full job description and apply at:
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/169511](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/169511)

------
uzi
Planet Labs -- [http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/) \-- San Francisco, CA

(Remote work depends on the role -- some are onsite only, others may be
available to remote workers. Internships available as well.)

Planet Labs has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of
electrical, mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to
image the whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small
satellites. It's a terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile
aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for over a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, dev ops, site reliability engineers, and heaps of possibilities
with a supremely interesting dataset that we're growing.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

~~~
reinhardt
I checked out a bunch of openings and none of them mention r3mot3

~~~
uzi
It depends on the role. Obviously one where you need direct hands-on access to
the satellites in the lab is unlikely, but software or other functions that
can be done from anywhere are fair game. We have a fair number of people who
are remote, and we go to great lengths to cater to them. Case in point -- I'm
working from home today (my throat is a little scratchy) and I'm tuned into a
talk that one of my coworkers (and former NASA employee) is giving his
analysis on the question "Is space hard?" given the recent failures of various
rockets (two of which we had satellites on). Just in time to get us all
nervous about the launch scheduled for tomorrow:

[https://www.planet.com/pulse/flock2e/](https://www.planet.com/pulse/flock2e/)

Other than that, there are limitations in some cases depending on the role
based on compliance and security restrictions -- some things have to be done
in the US. We also have offices in Lethbridge, Canada and Berlin, Germany. We
want talented people -- if there isn't something about the role that presents
a limiting factor, we're certainly open to remote.

------
grayfox
Compose (IBM) | REMOTE (US, UK, CA)

Developing software appeals to those who love to solve puzzles and apply their
brain power -- and also to those, in our experience, who like working from
home in their pyjamas. It is often said that one of the trickiest
accomplishments in the development world is imagining, building and
maintaining a complex and interconnected mental model of your entire
infrastructure within your working memory. If you have experience applying
this mental feat within some type of Software-as-a-Service, we have a
tremendous challenge for you and a terrific team willing and able to support
you through it.

* Work from anywhere! As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the United Kingdom.

* Completely flat, open culture.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fantastic salary and benefits.

Our hiring process is nifty. We request a work-sample upfront that closely
resembles the work you'd be doing within your role. Once you submit, your
answers are anonymized then graded using criteria by 3 different people.

We have two engineering positions open for candidates:

* Platform Engineer

* Business Systems Developer

For the full postings checkout
[https://compose.io/jobs](https://compose.io/jobs) or email jobs@compose.io
with a quick tale about time with a database you loved, or didn't love.

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco / Sydney | iOS Engineers, Test Engineers, Technical
Sales, BizDev Manager - Onsite SF | JavaScript Engineer - Onsite Sydney

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
customers to embed real-time video into their websites and applications. We
sell a platform to developers and enterprises, and have great clients from
individual developers just starting a project to massive companies in tech,
entertainment, education, and other industries. The product is great but the
people are better. It's an awesome group of 70 or so people- nice, smart,
skilled. We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Good salary, good
culture, and great benefits!

We've hired a ton but a have few openings left. Looking for developers in iOS,
test, someone who is technical but is also good at sales (a sales engineer),
and a business development manager for San Francisco. We're looking for a
JavaScript engineer in Sydney (where our JavaScript SDK team is based).

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC)

Come join us!

------
vt102
Scripps Networks | Mid and Senior Level AWS/DevOps-oriented Operations
Engineers/SysAdmins | Knoxville, TN | Full time, ONSITE

Scripps Networks is the international company behind HGTV, Food Network, DIY
Network, Cooking Channel, the Travel Channel, Great American Country, and
more!

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-
company/](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-company/)

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-
sn...](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-sni/)

We are looking for a mid-level and a senior-level Linux operations
engineer/systems administrator with AWS experience and DevOps knowledge.

You, as the ideal candidate, have a strong aversion to manual work and avoided
it in the past by automating using AWS, scripting, and tools such as jenkins.
You have perhaps had full time gigs as a programmer, or have described
yourself as a "full stack" developer. You track DevOps trends and buy into the
culture. You have been motivated enough to learn things that weren't required
by a previous employer. You are now looking for a "web scale" DevOps position!

Mid level: [https://goo.gl/HymGYW](https://goo.gl/HymGYW)

Senior level: [https://goo.gl/DIbqsG](https://goo.gl/DIbqsG)

------
iamwil
Pebble | Palo Alto, CA, SF, Bay Area (moving soon to Redwood City, CA) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Senior Ruby Developer / Ecommerce | Apply here:
[https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173](https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173)

We make smartwatches that are useful in your daily life. Our smartwatches
track steps and sleep for healthy living, keep you in the moment with
notifications on wrist, and personalizable with thousands of watch faces.

We're looking for a senior Ruby developer for a technical lead in the
ecommerce team. You will work on initiatives to:

    
    
        1) drive growth and sales of pebble smartwatches
    
        2) improve the experience of the order process for happier customers

through the Pebble.com website, our order processing, and order fulfillment
systems.

You should have a great understanding of the full web stack, a
systems/holistic view of problem solving, and an analytical mind to determine
next course of action.

We work in cross-functional teams, so ecommerce team has a product owner,
engineers, designer, and copywriter. You'll also have the opportunity to talk
and learn from marketing, logistics, finance, and customer support.

The stack is Ruby and Mongodb. For frontend, we use React, Knockout, and
Angular across the different repos we work on. Please email wil@pebble.com for
more information or apply at
[https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173](https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173).

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) is looking for our first hire! | San Francisco | Onsite
only

Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems? Pachyderm is trying to build a
better Hadoop!

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's is looking for our first hire! We went through YC W15, raised a
strong seed round($2M), and are looking for someone to help lead our core
engineering team. Pachyderm is just founders right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and
direction of the company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

We pay competitive SF-level salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF, but
we offer full relocation assistance.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
jjolis
Verbling • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE • VISA

Verbling is a San Francisco startup helping the world learn foreign languages.
[https://www.verbling.com/jobs](https://www.verbling.com/jobs)

• Full-Stack Javascript Generalist Javascript is crucial to Verbling. We use
Node.js on the backend and a Backbone/React-based framework on the front-end.
We are looking for someone who's excited about getting their hands dirty in
all part of the stack. You are a experienced Javascript developer who wants to
get in on building the future of ed-tech from the bottom up. You want to be an
integral part in inventing new ways for students to learn foreign languages.
You love to learn, and equally love to share your knowledge with others.
You’re both a listener and contributor. You are a great communicator and you
take care to understand before making yourself understood. Your code is
architected for scalability, re-use, and testability. Your operators are
always === and you are a master of closures. You have strong opinions on code
structure and modularization. You're pretty darn excited about react,
isomorphic flux, generators, and FRP.

• Responsibilities Own and drive projects from idea spec to production. Work
closely with product and design teams. Continually iterate on product features
using analytics and user feedback.

• Requirements Experience with Node.js. Experience in front-end JS
development, and preferably in a framework like Backbone, Angular, etc. Always
thinking about scalability and performance bottlenecks. A test-driven mindset.

------
wrdevos
Amsterdam, Netherlands ONSITE VISA | New York City, United States ONSITE

## What is Impraise

Impraise is a web-based and mobile solution for actionable, timely feedback at
work. Currently, performance reviews are carried out once or twice a year,
which doesn’t support employees’ continuous learning. Impraise turns
performance reviews into a fast and easy process by enabling users to give and
request feedback whenever it is most helpful. With Impraise, employees can
better analyze their strengths and weaknesses, track their progress and pursue
their personal and professional goals all year long.

## Who we are

We are a team of international hackers, business hustlers and creative brains
backed by the world's most renown startup accelerator, Y Combinator. We are on
a mission to change the way people can learn and develop themselves at work.
We care about beautiful products and creating things we are proud of and would
love to work with people that think similar. Join our international team with
people from all over the globe.

## Currently hiring:

### Amsterdam, Netherlands ONSITE VISA

\- iOS Developer \- UX / UI Designer (Web & Mobile) \- Front-end Developer \-
Backend Developer (Ruby) \- Account Executive - EU

### New York City, United States ONSITE

\- Product development Traineeship \- Account Executive - US

>> Make sure to check out
[https://impraise.recruitee.com/](https://impraise.recruitee.com/)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting technical
challenges—then we might be right for you.

We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
DevOps, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc. Technologies include C++,
C#, .NET, PHP, Apex, and Javascript (Angular in particular I believe).

Technical openings are here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tOHHhwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tOHHhwr)

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales and
account management—most of these positions are also fully remote and spread
out globally. Here are some of the business openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WOHHhwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WOHHhwU)

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We get rid of
management overhead and daily standup meetings. We have almost no rules and
flexible working hours, your contribution is the only thing we care about.
Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Development

\- Backend Development (with a focus on high security/cryptography)

\- App Development (Android and/or iOS)

\- Electrical Engineering & Embedded Software Development

\- Mechanical Engineering

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you.

We provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time, INTERN
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers). We are also starting
our intern search for next spring and summer!

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
spang
Nylas | SRE | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) |
[https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com) | Full Time only

Nylas is like a race car moving at 200 MPH, and you are a member of the pit
crew--swapping the tires and refueling without slowing down! We're looking for
a Site Reliability Engineer to take our infrastructure to the next level, with
a focus on tools, availability, performance, and scale.

Critical to this role is supporting the entire engineering org in moving
quickly, which includes running our internal tooling infrastructure, creating
systems that make migrations/alerts/tests easy to write and run, and further
improving our continuous integration and deployment workflows. You should love
measuring things, making data-driven decisions, and have excellent written
communication skills. As this is an engineering role, you should also be
comfortable writing substantial amounts of production-grade code (although it
may not be your focus). Bonus points for a deep love for large distributed
systems, a knack for creating elegant tools, and experience participating in
an on-call rotation and running on AWS. Double bonus points for clear, direct
communication and a call-it-like-it-is attitude.

Some technologies we use: Python, AWS, MySQL, Redis, Ansible, Elasticsearch,
Kafka, ZooKeeper

If you're interested, please get in touch with spang at nylas dot com
directly, or apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/f6d54373-2702-4d34-b3f7-d9200308...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/f6d54373-2702-4d34-b3f7-d9200308cb38).
We welcome applicants of all backgrounds.

------
daredevildave
PlayCanvas - London - (ONSITE || REMOTE)

Two coding positions available at PlayCanvas the leading WebGL interactive 3D
engine. [http://playcanvas.com/](http://playcanvas.com/)

\---

PlayCanvas is looking for a top flight game coder to join our growing team.

We have an exciting online multiplayer game project that you will be leading.

Ideally, you have a portfolio of games you have already made or worked on. We
are looking for a talented all-rounder. Can you enter a game jam on your own
and make something awesome? Can you pick up new skills and technologies
quickly?

More info: [http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-hiring-game-
code...](http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-hiring-game-coder/1173)

\---

PlayCanvas is looking for a creative coder to join our family. Come and help
us build award-winning apps and games that are the best on the web.

More info: [http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-looking-for-
an-a...](http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-looking-for-an-amazing-
creative-coder/1097)

Email: info@playcanvas.com with CV and cool stuff. Check out
[http://playcanvas.com/](http://playcanvas.com/)

------
simonhorlick
NGI Systems | Software Engineer - Early Hire | Kuala Lumpur or REMOTE

We are a London-based restaurant tech startup looking for an experienced full
stack Software Engineer to join as a key early hire. Visit our product website
at www.NextMenu.com to see what we are building.

We're looking for a strong core-Java developer who's comfortable with
dependency injection, the Java standard library and concurrency. You will be
expected to analyse problems and decide on appropriate solutions, weighing the
cost of development against time-to-market. You should have lots of experience
writing unit tests and treat it as a key part of development, not as an
afterthought.

Frontend experience using Angular.js and experience with both relational
databases and NoSQL databases is highly desirable. On the infrastructure side,
a strong knowledge of Linux, Android and networking is a must. Familiarity
with AWS and IPSec VPN is a bonus.

You'll be working with a globally distributed team, so regular communication
and daily scrum meetings are essential. We have two-week sprints so features
are aggressively prioritised to meet the changing needs of our customers.
You'll be involved from a very early stage, so there is the opportunity to
make a huge difference to the solution we are building and to the company
overall. The location preference is for Kuala Lumpur, where our CTO is based
but the right person can work from anywhere.

For more info, see the full listing at:
[http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_EarlyHire_KL_Gl...](http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_EarlyHire_KL_Global.pdf)

------
leaflink
#! LeafLink : New York, NY : 70k - 130k (.1-.3%) : ONSITE

LeafLink is a funded web app startup that provides secure and modern B2B
software to cannabis professionals to manage their wholesale activity and
business relationships. We are well funded and recently featured in
TechCrunch.

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/leaflink-raises-750k-to-
bec...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/leaflink-raises-750k-to-become-
salesforce-for-the-cannabis-industry/)

With our growing team and powerhouse board, we will set an industry standard
for B2B relations including: \- Order Management \- Compliancy \- Relationship
Management \- Product and Company Discoverability

We currently have an MVP of our platform which we’ve built in house and are
piloting.

Our mission is to legitimize and standardize an industry that presents a once-
in-a-generation opportunity in a proven market. Join us and help build a
successful company and team of engineers.

Currently Hiring: \- Django Engineers \- Frontend Engineers \- Designers \- QA
and Automation Testin Engineers \- Client Success Managers (Colorado)

If you have any interest or questions please send a small introduction email
and include your resume if applicable to jobs@leaflink.com

Looking forward to connecting!

------
d136o
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time

Positions with the Data Science Team:

We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following areas:

 _Software Engineer (Data Pipeline Engineer):_ Experience with Apache Spark,
Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for minor analysis

 _Software Engineer (Data Scientist):_ Experience with Machine Learning
systems, Stats, Data Analysis. Expertise around NLP, Image Processing,
Recommendation Systems is a plus. We train production models that impact
business bottom line: search, fraud detection, product recommendations. We're
looking for someone who can leverage our Data Pipeline tools (and more if
needed) to take models from prototype to production.

About Tradesy Data Science:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion.

The Data Science team touches many high leverage aspects of the business:

Pricing Recommendations Product Search Product Recommendations Analytics and
its Data Pipeline

We're growing quickly and so is our data. We've got a nice mixture of images
as well as textual information that we're tapping into to improve the
marketplace. We're looking for strong engineers with strengths in the above
mentioned areas, but if you are a strong generalist with the right background
and can ship end to end products we would be interested in talking to you.

Submit via [https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-
tradesy](https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-tradesy) or email me directly:
diego@tradesy.com

------
iXce
Regaind | Paris, France | Onsite | Full-Time, Interns | Software Engineer &
Researchers [https://regaind.io](https://regaind.io)

At Regaind, our goal is to do much more with the 3 billion photos taken every
day in the world, instead of leaving them unexploited. For any given usage
(share online, print a photobook, sell to a brand), we extract the most
appropriate pictures from a given photo gallery, based on their content and on
their narrative and aesthetic value. No more procrastinating, no more painful
manual sorting: extract all the potential from all your photos,
instantaneously!

Regaind is incubated at Agoranov (Luxembourg garden, in the heart of Paris)
and has raised its seed round among famous french web entrepreneurs.

If you intend to become an expert in innovative techniques, and if you want to
participate in a start-up adventure in a red-hot sector, join us. We have
everything to make you learn fast and contribute to building a great product.

We are hiring three tech profiles:

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, API)

* 2 computer vision/machine learning engineers/researchers

Full job descriptions: [https://regaind.io/jobs](https://regaind.io/jobs)

------
gmac
PSYCHOLOGICAL TECHNOLOGIES ([http://PSYT.co.uk](http://PSYT.co.uk)) — London
(UK) or remote

* We need great JavaScript and/or Android engineers

WHAT WE DO. We measure and enhance wellbeing and productivity using mobile
apps. There are two strands to this. First, we quantify cognitive and
psychological states, such as attention or happiness. Second, we deliver
interventions, such as mindfulness, to boost cognitive and psychological
skills. Right now we're trying to make the world's workplaces happier, and
working mostly B2B.

WHO WE ARE. Our backgrounds span finance, psychology, technology, and design.
CTO George (gmac) leads on the measurement side, having mapped the UK's
wellbeing with Mappiness ([http://mappiness.org.uk](http://mappiness.org.uk)).
CEO Nick leads on interventions, as the former Head of Research for successful
mindfulness app Headspace
([http://www.getsomeheadspace.com](http://www.getsomeheadspace.com)).

WHAT WE USE. We love CoffeeScript, especially for cross-platform internal app
logic. We have iOS and Android apps, and both make liberal use of
JavaScriptCore. Our back-end is node.js and Postgres, with heavy use of JSONB.

WHO YOU MIGHT BE. You're smart, curious, motivated. Perhaps you have some
really solid JavaScript expertise backed up with a little bit of Android — or
maybe it's the other way around. You know a closure from a promise, and are
happy working with both. You love to learn, and you know that good UX is both
super-important and properly hard.

Contact george(at)PSYT.co.uk

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners, Slice has
attracted top talent and has been acquired by Rakuten, the #1 shopping site or
Amazon of Japan. We are building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we’re JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we want to rapidly expand our team in 2016.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

New video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean+resumes@slice.com and hannahft [AT]
stanfordalumni.org.

Delighted to address questions in an informational interview or call!

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch - Multiple Positions - San Francisco & Portland - Onsite - Full
Time - Citizen (Visa Transfers Available)

About us: DoubleDutch apps are about more than just social networking — we’re
tying people and data together to get the most relevant content in front of
users, regardless if they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting
there. We want our employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we
give them the autonomy and transparency needed to get things done.

Sr. Software Engineer - San Francisco,CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b)

Data Engineer - San Francisco,CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca)

Sr. Software Engineer, Portland Oregon:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-983597092ee0)

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed Series A startup that builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database
and analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Should know or be willing to
learn React/Redux. Needs to have good design sense and significant data
visualization background.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$150K / 0.25+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
webwright
Seattle, Onsite | software engineers / firmware engineers / designers (full
time)

A month or so ago, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M.

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have 12 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, graduated YC, and built profitable
businesses.

Our greatest need right now is web software engineers, but we're interested in
passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
      opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python,
      Objective-C, Angular + CoffeeScript, Node.js, and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
      activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
      rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, quarterly profit
      sharing, and more.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
      software with a variety of tools and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
      afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

Also, feel free to get in touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
social_quotient
Quotient solutions is looking to fill some positions on a few projects. Remote
workers welcome, just need stable internet, slack, jira, and a burning desire
to make some cool stuff. Here is what we need:

-iOS and Android developers with Ibeacon experience. Adept at working with web services and web APIs as well as a strong conceptual grasp of beacon technologies. Shoot us a note and include the types of beacons you have worked with and why you think you'd be a good fit. Include standard stuff (resume, availability, salary)

-Next we have some open positions and projects that really need a full stack nodejs developer. Nodejs, sails, angular, grunt, mongo, rethink. Don't need all but if you are strong in this stack of tech... We would love to meet and see if we can work together. Include some confident,non cocky, reasons why you are awesome at this and good to work with. Include standard resume, availability, salary.

Outside of the above we always need thing from time time in just pure
JavaScript, Erlang, AWS administration. We are ready to meet some cool people
and work on some fun projects.

Shoot me an email at jobs@quotient.net please no recruiters.

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | Brooklyn, NYC, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Senior front-end engineer / architect:

\- You’re a front-end engineer with a sharp focus on clean design and modular,
component-based code.

\- You have a strong opinion on BEM/OOCSS/SMACSS or the modular CSS
architecture of your choice

\- You believe in the value of creating and maintaining a living styleguide.

\- You’ve contributed to a Rails and/or React app, creating maintainable
stylesheets (we use Sass) and JavaScript (we use React and ES 6+).

\- You follow best practices (browser testing, refactoring, consistent code
standards).

Full-stack software engineer (mid-level):

\- You've got experience contributing to a Rails or React application

\- You're comfortable at all levels of the stack and excel at one or more
levels

\- You understand and believe in the value of pair programming and test-driven
development

\- You've got strong opinions on how to architect a Rails and/or React
application

About us:

PolicyGenius is changing the way America shops for insurance. We're an online
education and shopping platform for insurance akin to TurboTax for insurance.
It's a big, confusing industry and we're making it easier for consumers to
understand insurance and purchase it. Check out our CEO's article in
Entrepreneur about how we're disrupting the industry:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095)

Questions/applications: Email josh@policygenius.com

------
azth
Exabeam | Bay Area, California | Full time | On site

Seeking multiple positions:

\--------------------------

Web Front-End Engineer (San Francisco, CA):

\--------------------------

Design and develop a rich user interface for a mission critical data
processing and analytics application using Web front-end technologies.

\--------------------------------

Platform Engineer/Sr. Engineer (San Mateo, CA):

\--------------------------------

Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala.

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
fullcircle
Full Circle - Houston, Tx - Mid-to-Senior Level Full Stack/Backend Developer -
Full-Time

[https://fullcircle.com/](https://fullcircle.com/)

We are a small team of developers supporting a growing business which provides
organic/locally-sourced groceries, delivered weekly, on a subscription-based
model. Originally started by an organic farmer just outside of Seattle, WA,
Full Circle now delivers to much of Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, and
Alaska. This position is part of our Houston-based development team.

You must have:

\- a bachelor's in CS (or 4 years of relevant experience)

\- plus an additional 4 years of relevant experience, at least

\- the ability to work from home as necessary (our Houston base is small and
without a full-time space yet)

You should be:

\- sufficiently experienced in coding non-trivial web applications

\- comfortable designing, refactoring, and normalizing SQL schema (we use
MySQL)

\- at home using Git and a linux shell, e.g. bash

You would ideally be:

\- experienced in Ruby on Rails and/or PHP

\- familiar with elements of a distributed architecture (job queues, batch
processing, caching, etc.)

\- fully capable in Javascript

If you are interested please send your resume and an introduction to:
technology.jobs@fullcircle.com

~~~
beeboop
Don't think you 8 years experience is a bit steep for someone without a CS
degree? It's not really in line with the rest of your requirements, which
could be easily exceeded with half that experience. Do you really think 4
years of work experience is the equivalent of 4 years in a CS degree program?

~~~
fullcircle
That's fair. If you believe that you meet enough of the other requirements
then don't hesitate to apply.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR. WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma, a startup in San Francisco building a browser-
based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and engineers
work together. We're a small team of 15, and we're looking for talented
designers and engineers (front end, backend, full stack, lead devops, mobile,
and data science) who are interested in tackling challenges in the creative
tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who early this broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.
We're now mere days from the £2B milestone.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automated testing. We can - and do - deploy to production
several times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
niallsmart
Hightower Inc | New York (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineers

We met one of our first engineers via HackerNews almost two years ago (hi
@erikwithfriends!) and are still recruiting :)

Hightower is a workflow and collaboration platform for commercial real estate
leasing. In short, our customers use Hightower to replace clunky Excel and
email workflows with a simple, beautiful and purpose-designed tool. In the
last 24 months we've grown from 3 to 62 people, raised $21 million, and now
power leasing at many landmarks in New York, San Francisco and other cities
around the US and globally.

We're hiring full stack developers to join our team in SoHo, NYC. Our stack is
RoR and AngularJS (~50% of our team hails from Pivotal Labs & ThoughtWorks).
Developers, designers and product managers work together in small cross
functional teams, and use the best tools we can find.

Drop me a line if you're interested in learning more about how we work, and
what happened when a modern technology startup met an industry still playing
catch up with the Internet - niall.smart (at) gethightower.com.

------
Curaladie
__Curalate www.curalate.com SEATTLE /NYC/PHILLY __(roles can sit in any of our
offices)

Curalate enables brands to connect visual content to commerce, empowering
millions of people daily to easily purchase the products they want from the
brands they love. We sit at the intersection of big data and computer vision
and we help brands create authentic connections with consumers through images.

 __Curalate was just named one of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar
startups” by Business Insider

 __Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/c50fn4](http://grnh.se/c50fn4)

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Technical Product Manager

\- Product/UX Designer

\- Front-end Engineer

\- Support Engineer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

~~~
hobolord
Applied for the Support Engineer position, looks like a great place to work!

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Web Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247))

* Senior Web Engineer ([https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963))

Come change how millions of US students learn Math and ELA.

Super small, tight-knit team in downtown SF.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products, ever.

Big presence and stewardship of the community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, preserve the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night. Front Row is venture funded, has a proven
business model and is on the road to profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
mopatches
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill.

    
    
        - In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

Join our team of 17: hello@periscopedata.com

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
cloudscale_ch
cloudscale.ch AG | Zürich, Switzerland | Full Time | ONSITE

[https://www.cloudscale.ch](https://www.cloudscale.ch)

Positions: Web Application Developer, System Administrator

Technologies: OpenStack, Ceph, Ubuntu, Python, Lua

As an IaaS cloud provider operating exclusively from Switzerland, we set
ourselves apart with outstanding performance, flexibility and ease of use. We
just switched from "beta" to "productive" and are counting the days until we
open our closed user group up to everyone.

Currently we are looking for new team members who help us maintain, grow and
evolve our platform while preserving what makes it special. If you are equally
passionate about your open source tools and your users, we should get to know
each other.

In our small team you will enjoy much latitude and have a voice in further
shaping our product. Our office is in walking distance from bus/tram/train
stops, with a great view from our roof-deck :-) Sounds good? We would like to
hear from you: job15@cloudscale.ch

------
ropiku
Envoy - San Francisco (ONSITE, VISA and relocation support)

Envoy is a beautiful, modern visitor sign in system for the iPad. Collect
visitor information along with support for signing NDAs, printing badges, or
automatically sending SMSs to their hosts. We have unheard-of word-of-mouth
growth, early (and sustained) revenue (pretty rare around here!), and
customers who adore our products and support.

We're looking for iOS, Rails and Ember engineers. We want people who use the
right tool for the job. It's not always about perfect code, and it's not
always about hitting deadlines; we look for a healthy balance of both.

We’re still small, and as Envoy grows, we'd like your responsibility to grow
too. We live and breath autonomy (make your own decisions), mastery (learn
from smart people), and purpose (build what people want).

[https://envoy.co/jobs/](https://envoy.co/jobs/)

Reach out to jobs@envoy.co if you're interested or see my email in profile.

------
petraNSV
Treasure Data | Mountain View, CA Visa, remote OK with strong skill set match

Product Marketing Manager We’re looking for well-rounded engineers to join our
growing startup and help us market a fledgling data infrastructure platform.
We’re already working with hundreds of companies around the world, empowering
them to spend less time moving data around and more time exploring it for the
insights unique to their business. Now we’re looking to grow that reach into
some of the largest corporations in the world.

We need people with real apps dev and analytics experience to help us imagine
creative applications for the data pipeline and machine learning tools we’ve
built. If you’re interested in designing some of the most innovative data
products for customers in industries ranging from Ad Tech to IoT consumer
devices, we want to talk with you!

More jobs can be found at:
[https://www.treasuredata.com/careers](https://www.treasuredata.com/careers)

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Full Time
| ONSITE

Do you know why X and Y are connected? We do.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theoretical models as well as
quantitative analytics to tackle the information overload problem. Our
solution helps people research and understand the world.

We're a small team of hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million dollars exits
under our belts. We’re venture funded and our product is in private beta with
leading institutions. We’re looking for team members who get things done, not
like talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them.

We are looking for mid to senior level engineers for multiple roles including
big data, API platform and machine learning.

If you are interested in learning more, ping me at: matt [at] yewno.com.

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

------
sqs
Sourcegraph | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Help us change the way development teams collaborate and build software. Used
by tens of thousands of developers, Sourcegraph is the only intelligent,
hackable code host that groks code at a language level. Some of the largest
companies in the world use our platform for semantic search, jump-to-
definition, code review, and integrated code discussions. Our small but
growing team of 20 is looking for full-stack engineers who want to build the
development platform of the future.

Check out our product and full source code (Go, ES6, and React) at
[https://src.sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/.tree/README.md](https://src.sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/.tree/README.md),
and watch a demo video at [https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com).

If interested, please email sqs@sourcegraph.com.

------
SCM
C++ Software Developer| Stevens Capital Management| Radnor,PA| ONSITE

An exceptional C++ Software Developer is sought by Stevens Capital Management
LP (“SCM”), a registered investment adviser that manages a multi-billion
dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+ years. SCM specializes in
the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of empirically based
quantitative trading strategies. As a C++ Developer you will be joining a
highly productive team working in a fast-paced collegial environment,
utilizing extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise
and employ trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial
markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented C++ Developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Utilising your in-depth knowledge of C++ you will
design, develop and implement proprietary trading programs, encompassing trade
analysis, price validation, order routing, monitoring and risk analysis.
•Develop and support multi-threaded applications with a strong emphasis on
high performance. • Optimize our trading strategy implementation and
performance analysis platform using network and systems programming. • Create
tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and financial data. • Work
closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to
provide software solutions.

Requirements • Advanced C++ Professional level programming experience in a
Linux environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding
problem solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages
including Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. • Experience with relational databases
including Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus. • Experience with GUI
design is a plus.

Please submit your resume to recruiting@scm-lp.com Website: www.scm-lp.com

------
ktavera
REMOTE - ASP.net Developer we're looking for one (maybe two) asp.net
developers to join our remote team. C# / Azure / web api / etc

email me at ktavera@topofmind.com if you're interested

~~~
nsgf
Hello ktavera. I sent my application last month (from the previous HN Hiring
thread) but did not receive any feedback. Are you looking for senior
developers? Thanks

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring a full-stack software engineer and senior software engineer
in Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're moving it forward with React, ES6, AWS, NServiceKit, and more. You'd be
reporting to me (@alexzdangelo, Web Architect).
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR)

What's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products
using modern technologies while still modernizing our existing codebase. Lots
of opportunities to learn new technologies, evangelize them to the broader
team (not just developers but sometimes to designers, content writers, and
marketing), set best practices, and establish the foundation for the front-end
of all sites. Experimentation is highly encouraged.

Recent projects include putting PayScale.com on Amazon CloudFront,
incorporating React into the build tools, building a pilot for a new product,
and organizing a hack day with our friends at Chef. We use React, ES6, gulp,
Bootstrap, Less, Webpack, Babel, ESlint, node, npm, mocha, etc., in addition
to C#, IIS, ASP.NET, and Amazon Web Services. We write unit tests. We're
working on the mobile strategy and exploring React Native for mobile
development.

What we'll do Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal
work hours. Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do Full-stack development with focus on the front-end. Research
and evangelize best practices and modern technologies. Work across teams and
products alongside a highly functional, world-class development team

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Software
Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
climb12
Broadly | Oakland, CA | Onsite, Remote | Full Stack Engineers

We're looking for full stack engineers to join our team. We started Broadly
because we love working with small businesses, we know how to make them
successful, and we have a lot of experience in that market. We’re building a
great product for a market that’s often ignored by the tech industry.

Our stack is Node.js, ES6/7, MongoDB, Redis, IronMQ and the occasional bash
script. Our team uses Github, Slack, CI and Heroku for the day to day. And of
course, standard web technologies like HTML and CSS.

We’re open to all backgrounds and experiences — we hired PHP, Python and Ruby
developers to our team, we know how to get people up to speed with Node and
JS.

Our interview process is practical (no link list reversals).

If you're interested, check out our jobs page:
[http://broadly.com/jobs](http://broadly.com/jobs)

Love to hear from you!

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
davidrangel
Iterable - San Francisco - Full Time - ONSITE

Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) is an enterprise
Software as a Service platform for B2C marketers. Our mission is to take the
growth marketing and user engagement tools built at companies like Twitter and
Facebook, and make them available to all B2C marketers. We know this space
well: our team built the growth systems that powered Twitter’s massive early
growth.

We are a small team (7 total) but already have traction. We have many
enterprise customers paying us well over $10k/month each and we have grown
over 700% so far this year. This is a opportunity to join a super-fast growing
startup, in a huge market and with a great team, while it's still early.

Some of the positions we are hiring for:

Infra/Back-end Engineers -
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/2cab5696-81fb-403d-938f-a0a6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/2cab5696-81fb-403d-938f-a0a6ad25ed94?lever-
source=HN)

Front-end Engineers -
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/8118b95e-edf4-4a0b-87d7-0a2bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/8118b95e-edf4-4a0b-87d7-0a2bcc668642?lever-
source=HN)

Mobile Engineers -
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/a5ee5f1c-a769-492d-82fa-a0980...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/a5ee5f1c-a769-492d-82fa-a0980d06bf65?lever-
source=HN)

VP of Engineering -
[https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/40e3a794-c623-403b-b45a-8861b...](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable/40e3a794-c623-403b-b45a-8861b1f2f0ef?lever-
source=HN)

Non-engineering positions - [https://jobs.lever.co/iterable?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/iterable?lever-source=HN)

------
crabasa
Twilio | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite Sr. Engineer | API Tools

Not every developer can get excited about tooling, but you're different.
You're excited to use your experience as a developer to envision and build
tooling for cloud APIs that have never been seen before. You want to help set
the new bar for the kind of tooling that developers will come to expect from
all API providers. About the job:

* Work on a small team empowered to ship independently.

* Build new services from scratch, from designing the architecture to deployment to Twilio's cluster.

* Ship client tooling across the major platforms (Mac OS X, Windows, Linux) and popular development environments (Xcode, Visual Studio, command line).

More:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900)

Hiring Manager: Carter Rabasa, carter@twilio.com

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Head of Product \- Full stack engineers \- Front-end developers \- VP of
Engineering

[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
atomos
Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Android and Backend Engineers | Full Time
| ONSITE

Coffee Meets Bagel is on a mission to solve the complex problem of how people
discover and connect with others. Our team comes from a diverse set of
backgrounds - engineering, design, retail, photography, finance — and together
we're building a platform that is changing the way people connect with others
through the melding of social and mobile technologies.

We're looking for mid-level to senior engineers for our Android and Backend
teams. In either position, you'll be working closely with our CEO, CTO,
Product and Mobile Engineering teams.

Email me at adam@coffeemeetsbagel.com if you would like to hear more, or check
out our job listings at
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel)

------
ottonomy
Badge Alliance ([https://badgealliance.org](https://badgealliance.org)) |
Eugene, OR | Part-Time Junior Developer | Contract position | Remote or onsite

We are the standards body and Community Hub for the Open Badges specification,
the shared language for portable educational credentials.

This is a great starting position to get involved in an exciting open-source
community and edtech. It's a contract hire with a good chance of turning into
a permanent position in the spring. Responsibilities include semantic web
standards development activity and prototyping in JavaScript/Node.js & Python.
Open to part-time students finishing their CS degrees.

More info & Apply:
[https://www.badgealliance.org/jobs/](https://www.badgealliance.org/jobs/)

------
misframer
VividCortex | Charlottesville, VA | INTERNS, ONSITE |
[https://www.vividcortex.com/](https://www.vividcortex.com/)

VividCortex is the best way to see what production database systems are doing.
Our database monitoring platform is used by major companies like King, GitHub,
DigitalOcean, and Etsy to monitor their MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, and Redis
servers.

We're looking for interns to join our young, lean, energetic company with a
great get-it-done culture.

Our technology stack consists of AWS, Kafka, MySQL, and Go on the backend;
Symfony, AngularJS, and D3 on the frontend. Our exciting technical challenges
include high-performance database protocol decoding, statistical anomaly
detection, adaptive fault detection, time series storage, and stream
processing.

Interested? Please contact me at preetam [at] vividcortex.com!

------
EZ_Danielle
EquityZen | New York City | INTERN | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Watch the short video here to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/) Why join
EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn more, faster than you can
imagine.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Software Engineer, UI / Data Visualization | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data.Our chief architect, Doug
Cutting,partnered with Google to create Hadoop. Cloudera was the 1st to
commercialize it.With over a billion in funding & a strategic partnership with
Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the
first unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache
Hadoop™.

We are looking for an innovative individual with extensive web UI development
experience, and a good taste for clean, elegant, and fast interfaces.
Experience with data and information visualization is a strong plus.

To learn more and apply
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?39fKHhwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39fKHhwB)

------
markoa
Semaphore CI | Europe | Full-time | REMOTE

Looking for senior software engineers.

We’re on a mission to change how developers test and deliver software. Our way
is to double down on great user experience and high performance, treat our
customers as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices
more accessible to developers. CoreOS, 500px, Lexmark, General Assembly and
many others use Semaphore.

[https://semaphoreci.com/about](https://semaphoreci.com/about)

[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809)
— for developers into Ruby, Elixir, microservices and high scalability.

More at [http://renderedtext.com/jobs](http://renderedtext.com/jobs).

------
jball
Jibe - New York, NY

Headquartered in New York, with offices in Washington DC and San Francisco,
Jibe helps some of the most recognizable and respected brands in the world
transform their talent acquisition practices through leading-edge software
innovation. Jibe’s award-winning, cloud-based solutions have been built and
brought to market by some of the best and brightest professionals in the
market today. Join our team and help us change the hiring market for the good,
and have fun doing it. Join Our Team !!!!!

Open Full Time Roles In NYC:

\- DevOps Engineer \- Front-End Engineer \- Director of Software Engineering
\- Senior Manager of Software Engineering \- Product Manager

[https://www.jibe.com/careers/](https://www.jibe.com/careers/)

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at jball@jibe.com for more
information.

------
jweinstein
Wagon | San Francisco, CA | Full-time onsite only

We’re hiring for

\- Haskell Engineer (Haskell)

\- Frontend Engineer (Javascript, React)

\- Head of Design (Pixels)

We’re building a modern way for teams to analyze data. Our stack is Haskell,
React, and Electron.

Wagon ([https://www.wagonhq.com/](https://www.wagonhq.com/)) is a modern SQL
editor: a better way for analysts and engineers to write queries, visualize
results, and share data.

Our 7 person team of engineers and data scientists work from a sunny office in
San Francisco’s Mission District (19th and Valencia).

Wagon is a great place to do your best work. We’re humble, hard working, and
fun. We speak at meetups, contribute to open source projects, and teach SQL
courses to the community.

Check out [https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs](https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs) or
email jobs@wagonhq.com.

------
EZ_Danielle
EquityZen | New York City | Front End Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Watch the short video here to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/) Why join
EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn more, faster than you can
imagine.

------
thomas-b
W.E Bridge | Phnom Penh, Cambodia | ONSITE | VISA

W.E Bridge Technologies is a Product and Service company operating in Phnom
Penh city center (Cambodia). We develop custom solutions for major
international clients using our strong partner network to reach US, Chinese
and SEA market.

We are looking for a Technical lead of the Web development (title will depend
on skill and experience). Our stacks consist mainly of PHP/Symfony2 and
AngularJS depending on the projects but other tech need may arise. In top of
that we use Vagrant, Ansible, docker, bower, grunt and composer regularly (Not
all together obviously).

Apply: thomasb[at]we-bridge[dot]net

Details: [http://smrtr.io/2IM-1A](http://smrtr.io/2IM-1A) and [http://we-
bridge.net](http://we-bridge.net)

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel neighborhood) - Local Only
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102673/senior-
systems-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102673/senior-systems-
engineer-linkable-networks))

* Position: Senior Systems Engineer

* Technology Stack

AWS, Ubuntu, Sharded MySQL, Java, RabbitMQ, Ansible, Puppet, Nagios, Cacti,
Graphite

* Additional Info

We're looking for solid system engineers to join our team and help us build
out the next level of capabilities on our platform. This is a job where you
can make a big impact and take responsibility for a manging a cloud deployed
SaaS product.

We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to eBates
where we enable in-store coupon redemption. Our business is gaining
substantial momentum so we're hoping you're as excited about the challenges of
scaling for success as we are.

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks was founded on the premise that the disconnect between
digital media and physical retail was a major gap in delivering a great
experience to consumers. Since 2011, we’ve been nose-down building a scalable
platform that provides brands and retailers the ability to engage, reward and
incent their consumers directly and across any channel – online, mobile and
in-store. We pioneered the concept of card-linked-offers and have taken it to
the next level – always-on loyalty. Both our self-service and SaaS-based
platforms enable the creation of actionable ads, coupons, offers, promotions,
rebates and more that let you reward loyalty... not just discount a purchase.
This is the future of Loyalty.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
mpderbec
Seeq | Back-end / Full-stack Engineer | 100% REMOTE | No VISAs | US/CANADA
only

Seeq (www.seeq.com) is a VC-funded startup targeting data analysis in
industrial markets. We are 100% remote. You can work anywhere in the US and
Canada (we're staying in compatible timezones for now). We use a variety of
collaboration tools, like Sococo and Slack, which makes us feel like we’re in
the same building together.

If you're a talented back-end / full-stack engineer that wants to work on
building and scaling a powerful data processing and analysis product, check
out our posting here: [https://www.seeq.com/about/careers#op-18609-back-end--
full-s...](https://www.seeq.com/about/careers#op-18609-back-end--full-stack-
engineer)

TECHNOLOGY STACK

\- Java / JVM languages

\- Cassandra

\- Tinkerpop 3 / Titan Graph Database

\- Elasticsearch

\- Spark (soon)

\- Node.js

\- AngularJS

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - New York, NY and Philadelphia, PA.

All positions ONSITE, 1 of the positions for INTERNS. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions in Philadelphia:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Senior Front-end Engineer
        - Sales Intern
    

Open positions in New York:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
aren
Foxpass | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Y Combinator S2015

Help us make great DevOps and IT security simple for all companies. Our first
product makes it easy for employees to log into company servers, VPNs, and
wireless networks using their Google Apps credentials, plus we take care of
managing and rotating their SSH keys. Imagine giving an engineer only
temporary permissions to your most sensitive servers, and auditing their
access. We make that (and more) simple.

We have launched our product, have paying customers and now need to build out
the team. We are looking for an experienced back-end engineer with experience
in high-uptime environments. "DevOps" experience a big plus. Large equity
stake.

[https://www.foxpass.com/jobs/](https://www.foxpass.com/jobs/)

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges for our web devs range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and CoffeeScript today, but you'd
be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

Our bioengineers apply math to hard biological problems, ranging from liquid
handling optimization to reasoning about how "identical" reagents diverge over
time to interfere with reproducibility. You'll have an opportunity to do
original research with internal capacity, too.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented engineers and bioengineers to join our team. You'll
have competitive salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and
food, and great teammates.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)
All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
team at transcriptic.com

------
barendt
Penn Medicine - Philadelphia, PA (ONSITE)

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc., | Backend Engineers: FT and Contractors | SF (preferred)
or Remote in US

We are looking for a talented backend engineers, both full-time hires and
contractors, eager for a defining role in building a company. As an early
employee you will be responsible for architecting and building key aspects of
our platform, work autonomously guiding the technologies we use and create,
and help develop our company and engineering culture. You’ll work directly
with the founders who have deep experience in consumer lending, data science
and business development from their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala, Clojure, Node.js, or Haskell * At least 4 years of backend experience with web applications

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Email jobs@simplycreditinc.com with
a LinkedIn profile or resume, a little about yourself and why you’d be a good
fit at SimplyCredit.

About SimplyCredit -- At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.
www.simplycreditinc.com

------
gametimeunited
Gametime United | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Android, DevOps, and Ruby Engineers. -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of
2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our mobile-
only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This approach
has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear about the
app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Friday! Who said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue
Shield via Zenefits and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us. Go
Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) \- Full
Time only

Just launched Android and messaging across iOS & Android ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)
Won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with
services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping
between different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your
friends together in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Product Designer - UI/UX

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote for Senior Eng, up to 6h time zone
difference from Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers or frontend engineers wanted to make sure that
grammer is taught good. Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some
student's cant even right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Join us as engineer #12, and improve how grammar is taught.
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Director of Operations_

 _Network Engineers_

 _Senior Network Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
flysonic10
INDIEGOGO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Software Engineers - Web / DevOps / iOS

Come join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to democratize the way ideas
get funded. We're all full-stack engineers and build mainly on Rails, Angular,
iOS, and Android.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt](http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt)

\- Lead DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqooW](http://bit.ly/1EKqooW)

\- iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/1QivGcU](http://bit.ly/1QivGcU)

I'm a Software Engineer here and can answer any questions. Feel free to reach
out directly: w+hn@indiegogo.com

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
gmangum
MIT Media Lab in Cambridge, MA (near Boston) | Part Time

The Center for Civic Media is developing a new platform to add contextual
information to livestreaming video and search across multiple livestreaming
services, allowing viewers to more deeply engage with live video. The site is
built on Meteor.js and we currently have an early beta version deployed at
www.deepstream.tv. We are looking to contract with a Boston-area developer who
wants to play an active role in continuing the development of features and
refining the UI.

Full posting:

[https://civic.mit.edu/blog/gordonm/now-hiring-a-developer-
fo...](https://civic.mit.edu/blog/gordonm/now-hiring-a-developer-for-
wwwdeepstreamtv)

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona | Full-time | ONSITE

NoviCap is helping small companies finance themselves by providing early
payments for outstanding invoices.

We are a growing, happy team and would love to have one more good developer
join the ranks. We are a very international team with a lot of different
nationalities and well-traveled individuals. If you like working in a hard-
working, fun and very diverse environment then you will love to work here.

The company is growing fast and it is a great time to come on board to make a
long-term impact on the company and on the companies that we serve.

We are looking for ruby people, however great developers can pick up any
language pretty quickly so we are pretty flexible with that.

Shoot me an email at nicolas@novicap.com or apply through the website
novicap.com

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Researcher -
Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time | ONSITE

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, is an engagement platform that
empowers NGOs to dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-
poor programs. Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service
solution to easily and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying,
curriculum, education, and decision tree programs focused on developing
countries via two-way SMS, Voice IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor
are illiterate), and Missed Calls in 200+ countries.

Customers such as International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform in countries around the world to make social change in the areas of
Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response.
We've already changed the lives of more than 30,000 people living in poverty.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
gromgull
Bakken & Bæck are looking for a range of people, from machine learning
engineers, to front-end devs and designers.

Bakken & Bæck is a digital product development studio with offices in Oslo,
Bonn and Amsterdam. We work with exciting startups and great companies in
turning big ideas into the next generation of digital products and services.
We also build products and spin off ventures of our own.

Among many other things we've built and launched wake.io and orbit.ai

Location: Oslo, Norway. Bonn, Germany, and Amsterdam, Netherlands. Work is
mainly ONSITE.

[https://bakkenbaeck.homerun.hr/](https://bakkenbaeck.homerun.hr/)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire a full-stack engineer (engineer #3/employee #6).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top technology companies.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and remote where we work with 180+
awesome startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have
tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS. We're
also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of open
source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
brentwatson
Percolate

New York, NY | onsite, fulltime. San Francisco, CA | onsite, fulltime.

At Percolate, our vision is to create technology that builds the world’s best
brands. Our mission is to be The System of Record for Marketing. And we’re
achieving both with a team of smart, passionate and caring people working to
deliver inspired marketing solutions from offices around the world.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
       * BE (Python/Django) Developers
       * FE (React) Developers
       * Android Developers
       * iOS Developers
       * Designers
       * Lots more 
    

Details:
[https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m](https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m)

------
KCG_TTT
KCG | Chicago | C++ Developers | FULL-TIME (ONSITE)

We're looking for two experienced, modern C++ developers at KCG to work on our
automated trading system in Chicago:

* C++ Engine Developer: [http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=KCG&cws=1&rid=1762)

* C++ Simulation Developer: [http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=KCG&cws=1&rid=1763)

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, ON, Canada | FinTech | 3 FULL TIME + 1 INTERN |
ONSITE

We are building an intelligent communications platform, and information
marketplace for the capital markets.

We're currently a team of 31, with a very ambitious vision - and significant,
although not yet public, VC funding. You can read all about our culture, work
environment and our manifesto here: [http://streetcontxt.com/careers/full-
time/](http://streetcontxt.com/careers/full-time/)

We are growing like crazy currently but there are 4 positions which are of
highest priority to our team:

Software Developer in Test -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oam11fwi&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oam11fwi&s=Hacker_News)

Full Stack Developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News)

Front End Developer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News)

Data Science / Software Developer Intern (January 2016-April 2016):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHxP1fwO&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHxP1fwO&s=Hacker_News)

We're on to something big, and are looking for exceptionally talented people
to take this run with us. This is not your everyday 9-5, you will be
challenged. You will however be treated exceptionally well with an exhaustive
list of perks including: Competitive compensation, stock options, every
meal/coffee/beer you could ask for provided free of charge, comprehensive
benefits, personal betterment subsidies, travel opportunities to NYC/SF, team
events, a cemented culture of learning, and an epic workspace in the heart of
downtown Toronto.

My name is Jackson and I'm available should you have any questions:
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
faat
Research Scientist – FINRA, New York

We are looking for a creative thinker to join our newly established advanced
analytics team, which is rapidly growing and highly visible across business
units. The ideal candidate will possess an advanced degree (PhD) in
mathematics, statistics, computer sciences or EE, and is interested in
applying natural language processing, social graph and deep learning
techniques to varying degrees of business challenges.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits and most importantly an
open, collaborative culture.

For those interested, please send your resume directly to
Richard.liao@finra.org

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or REMOTE | Full-Stack Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We run one of the world's leading VPN services and are looking to grow both
the Private Internet Access team as well as find engineers to help us on new
projects. We are especially interested in people who care about privacy and
freedom. We have a couple of different open positions:

Full-Stack Desktop Software Engineer (Ruby, JavaScript)

    
    
      * Solid experience with Ruby and JavaScript hybrid/native apps
      * Experience with ReactJS, Tide/Titaniun/atom/Electron frameworks desired
      * Knowledge of Mac OS X/Cocoa, Win32, Linux networking APIs a huge plus
      * Not afraid to dig into unfamiliar APIs on multiple platforms
    

Mobile Engineer (iOS, Android)

    
    
      * Comfortable with C/C++ and JNI glue logic on Android
      * An eye for good design and knowledge of interface design guidelines
      * Prior experience implementing beautiful UIs
    

IRC Software Engineer (Ruby)

    
    
      * Intimate knowledge of IRC protocol (RFC 1459 et al., CTCP, \001ACTION, etc.)
      * Experience writing IRC bots and services (at the IRC protocol level)
    

Web & Email Software Engineer (node.js, Ruby, shell script)

    
    
      * Intimate knowledge of email protocols (SMTP, IMAP, etc.) and relevant RFCs
      * Experience writing MTAs, MUAs, or email filtering tools
      * Familiarity with secure coding practices, including running untrusted code
        (JavaScript) in a sandbox
    

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood), and
all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the occasional
email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume and/or links to projects
you've worked on, a link to your GitHub (or some other site where we can see
your code), and what makes you interested in our company. Don't forget to
mention you're from HN!

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Los Angeles | Developer | Full Time | REMOTE OK HyreCar is car
sharing platform where you can rent your car to Uber/Lyft drivers. We're a
friendly, fast growing start at a very young age (2 months old). Pay is low
(sorry!) with high equity.

The current stack is Angular, PHP, MySql. Please don't feel limited if you
think you'd be a great match but are familiar with something else.

If you get excited about helping others get jobs, saving people from poverty,
giving them the right tool for the on-demand economy, then we'd love to hear
from you!

Feel free to email me directly and I'll make sure your resume gets seen: abhi
[at] hyrecar.com

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software -- FT LAUDERDALE, FL | ATLANTA, GA | TORONTO, CA

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite
development positions, including: Software Engineers (C#, Golang, Python),
Software Test Engineers, and more! We also have offices in ATLANTA and
TORONTO. We have an unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to one of
Fortune 100’s Best Companies to Work For today.

Here is a link to our Web Services Software Engineer role we have available,
but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our site as well!
[http://tiny.cc/drlx6x](http://tiny.cc/drlx6x)

------
gkop
Binti | Software Engineer | SF | Onsite | Full-Time | Will transfer existing
v1sa

By dramatically reducing the time and expense required to adopt a child, Binti
aims to help more children find loving homes and make adoption a mainstream
choice for people building families.

We are moving urgently, shipping web software our customers love (and pay
for!), and having a lot of fun. I hope you will join us!

More info: [https://binti.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://binti.com/careers/software-engineer/)

(hey dang, how come this thread isn't showing up on the first few pages of the
front page or /ask ?)

------
dreur
Foko - Visual Messaging for Retail Teams | Ottawa, Canada | Full-
time/Permanent ONSITE

We are searching for:

* Digital Content Creator

* Senior Android Developer

* Backend NodeJS Developer

* Inside Sales Representative

* iOS Developer

* INTERNS in Development

======

[http://foko.co/careers.html](http://foko.co/careers.html)

Since launching in June 2014 - Foko has users in 10% of the Fortune 100, and
boast high profile clients like Whole Foods, Trend Micro, Maxim Integrated,
and One Medical Group. Monthly active usage is over 45% - nearly 3X industry
average for enterprise services. [http://www.foko.co](http://www.foko.co)

======

Come work with passionate people! Come make a difference and be part of an
awesome team!

~~~
hobolord
The /careers.html links to the Foko privacy policy. /jobs/ links to the jobs
page.Sent my resume in though, cheers.

------
kekeblom
Wolt | [http://wolt.com](http://wolt.com) | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE, REMOTE

We are working on making the food industry digital one meal at a time. Wolt
helps people order restaurant food, takeaway or delivered. We are a small team
of 25+ people expanding rapidly across Europe and there are already well over
300 Wolt venues. Wired chose Wolt as one of the hottest startups in Europe
2015.

We're looking for full-time engineers of all sorts! Check out
[https://woltapp.com/careers/](https://woltapp.com/careers/).

Tell them Kenneth sent you ;).

------
samcarr
Lumi | London, UK (Farringdon) | Polyglot developer ONSITE | Full-time
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Salary: £40,000 - £65,000 depending on experience.

Lumi is a personalised news reader. We learn your interests automatically from
the get go and recommend you articles that we think you'll love. Lumi was
created by the founders of Last.fm, a music recommendation website that
accrued 40 million users.

We are looking for a polyglot software developer with good breadth and depth
of experience, to join our small team. Flexibility is important: you should be
able to learn new things as required and turn your hand to work in new areas.

We're currently writing Python on the backend, Java for our Android app, and
will use Swift for our iOS app, so you should be happy to work in any of these
areas. Android and iOS experience, as well as a strong sense for UX are big
plus points.

To apply, either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if
you'd like to chat first (details in my profile)

The Lumi app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi)

Job spec: [https://lumi.do/about/jobs/polyglot-software-
developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/polyglot-software-developer)

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell/Whitpain), Full Time

The Wingspan Technology engineering team is responsible for a series of
document management products used in several industries, pharma in particular.
Some are SaaS and some installed on site. Conseqently, our engineering team
has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new projects we’re using
Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres.

We're looking hiring junior software engineers - New engineers will likely
start out as support engineers and be mentored by the existing team to build
skills on various parts of our stack.

www.wingspan.com Email - gsieling@wingspan.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York City | All Positions | Onsite | Full-time
[https://temboo.com](https://temboo.com)

Temboo connects the physical to the virtual. Our software currently ships on
devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments and Arduino, and our customers use
Temboo to power a diverse range of applications, from offshore aquaculture to
smart cities, and everything in between. You'll be joining a small, growing
team, where your work will have immediate, meaningful impact.

We're hiring across the board:

* Engineering

* Product

* UI / UX Design

* DevOps

* Sales

* Marketing

* Business Development

Learn more here: [https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
aj0strow
Epcylon // Toronto // ONSITE

We build desktop software for day traders. We're a small team located at King
& Yonge.

Our core values are: respect, camaraderie, and excellence.

If you're reading this, let's grab coffee: aj@epcylon.com

------
Flammy
Ivy Softworks | Atlas | Seattle, WA & San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE,
VISA

Hey all,

Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA
and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds startups and are
providing an alternative to early stage venture capital though the creation of
an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures.
Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

I’m also very happy to share that just last week we unveiled our first
spinout, Atlas. So if you want to get a taste of what we’re working on, check
out [http://www.atlas.co/](http://www.atlas.co/) or one of the recent press
articles: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-
platform-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-
atlas-is-ivy-softworks-first-spinoff/)
[http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-
softworks...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks-
unveils-first-product-atlas-search-engine-digital-life/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Software Development Engineer – Test
        Program Manager
    

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly, so shoot us an
email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby,
Python, Javascript, and more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux.
Positions are ONSITE.

We also are now accepting INTERN applications for summer 2016. Interns, please
email evan(at)ivysoftworks.com and specify you are interested in an intern
position while including a resume.

------
andylei
New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only; Addepar

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Mountain View & Midtown
Manhattan offices! Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and we are
looking to add the best, brightest, and most passionate software engineers to
our teams. If you are excited about doing the best work of your career in web
development, distributed systems, analytics, data, automation, or
infrastructure, we want to talk to you! Contact us at: careers.addepar.com OR
email careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
chriscampbell
ReviewTrackers | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.reviewtrackers.com/](http://www.reviewtrackers.com/) | Full Time &
Onsite

Growing B2B SaaS company based in Chicago looking for smart people to join our
growing team and help us deliver an awesome product to our over 20,000
customers.

Hiring for Sales, Engineering (QA, Front End, Full Stack, JS, DevOps, Golang)
& Marketing -
[http://www.reviewtrackers.com/company/careers/](http://www.reviewtrackers.com/company/careers/)

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

We are hiring multiple positions including engineering, design, marketing and
sales. See all positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/outbound](https://jobs.lever.co/outbound).

We're still a very small team of just 4 (1 full-time engineer). You'll be in
at the ground floor during an exciting period of growth.

Email Travis at travis[at]outbound[dot].io if interested or use the job
listing to apply.

------
allyapp
Berlin, Germany / Ally / Door2Door GmbH /
[http://www.allyapp.com](http://www.allyapp.com)

Want to build a platform and apps for urban mobility?

The Ally team is growing and we are looking for colleagues in many areas, all
experience levels.

For example, we are actively seeking for a colleague to join as:

* Lead Software Engineer, iOS

We do support VISA sponsorship for our ONSITE opportunities, including
positions for INTERNS.

To apply or learn more about us: [http://www.allyapp.com/team-
jobs/](http://www.allyapp.com/team-jobs/)

------
mszklanny
REMOTE | Buenos Aires, AR; Europe; Pacific | Part Time, Full Time

Auth0 is hiring expert developers to help developers adopting Auth0's platform
around the world.

We make identity simple for developers. Our subscriber base consists of more
than 40,000 developers at over 20,000 enterprises across more than 150
countries around the world. We are growing quickly and well funded.
[https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-
milestone/](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-milestone/)

If the following sounds great to you, we'd love to have you!

* Self-motivated, quick learner, fast researcher, and hungry to improve your technical skills

* Love to code and solve technical issues varying in complexity and technology. Are good at empathizing with developers and have experience with troubleshooting environments

* Have excellent written and verbal communication skills (English) and are passionate about talking to customers

* Enjoy writing and teaching, are capable of explaining complex concepts in easy-to-understand language

* Have experience and are comfortable with a remote working environment

* Love to contribute to the open source community

* Ideally have Javascript and Node.JS knowledge

See more: [https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-engineer)

Apply: jobs+dse at auth0.com (#dse #hnews)

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy - energysavvy.com Onsite | Seattle

EnergySavvy builds energy efficiency software for the utility industry.

A few reasons to work here: technical challenges interesting problem space
free lunch every day collaborative environment dinosaurs!

Specifically focused on hiring senior devs & devops, see job descriptions
here:

Senior Dev: [http://bit.ly/1FJccxg](http://bit.ly/1FJccxg) DevOps:
[http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys](http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently 22 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward. We are currently in the process
of modernizing our software platform to be more modular and truly data driven.
Our goal is to use data to make sure that we provide the right content to the
right consumer at the right time. We’re building our internal API using REST
based services implemented in Java, and while our front end is currently
implemented in PHP, we are migrating away from that. Some of the technologies
that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway, React, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and
Ansible. All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible
work hours, 100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company,
the ability to build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with
plenty of drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO
RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash
folder so let's save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-
time employees who are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
lachenmayer
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time | Frontend web dev

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of the web app
powering Boiler Room. We have upwards of a million views on our site a month,
and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique web experience that lives up to the quality of our live shows. To do
that we need someone who knows their way around the wonderful mess that is
frontend web development, and truly cares about the experience that music
lovers will have while using our web app on all kinds of devices.

You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 2 developers
and 2 designers. You should have strong opinions about how web development
should be done in 2015, and you should be able to come up with and implement
new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. You'll be working
in our river-side office in Wapping, East London, and you’ll of course be able
to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties being live-streamed
on the site.

Our frontend stack: React, Redux, ImmutableJS, Gulp, Webpack, Babel, CSSNext

If this sounds like your kind of jam, email harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv

------
rgmenon
SilverSpring Networks | Redwood City, Escondido, San Antonio, or Chicago| Full
Time, Onsite| Only candidates authorized to work _permanently_ in the US|

Silver Spring Networks technology runs the critical IoT infrastructure for the
worlds biggest SmartGrid and SmartCity operators. Our mission critical
software manages, analyzes, upgrades, and communicates with end-users, smart
meters and devices all via our wireless mesh network. Our applications manage
millions of devices and gather the data needed to generate bills, control the
equipment used for distribution of power, communicate with in-home devices to
manage demand and reduce blackouts and grid failures, and control and monitor
Smart City devices remotely. Come join us and work on serious technology that
can do good and has the potential to change the world. We’re actively looking
to fill the following positions:
[https://silverspring.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://silverspring.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.welcome&category_id=2804&company_id=16198&version=1&startflag=2&levelid2=2804)

We’re based in Redwood City, CA moving to North San Jose in a few months. The
positions listed can be based in any of our locations: Bay Area, Escondido,
San Antonio or Chicago. Email your resume to: rmenon <at> silverspringnet
<dot> com. Please prefix Subject with "Hacker News".

Ramesh Menon, VP, Software Engineering

------
spacey
Fraugster | [http://www.fraugster.com/](http://www.fraugster.com/) | Berlin,
Germany ONSITE, FULL-TIME

DevOp / Linux SysAdmin

We're a small startup based in Berlin tackling credit card fraud, our core
stack is built on Golang web services, PostgreSQL and Kafka amongst other
technologies. We're looking for a strong shell scripter with a ton of
experience managing virtualized Linux environments on both bare metal servers
and cloud providers like Google Cloud and AWS who can automate our deployment
pipeline. Experience with Docker is a must, also it helps if you’ve worked as
a developer in your past. You’ll be responsible for our infrastructure and
have a big say in how things are done. As a company, problems are handled
pragmatically & professionally, expectations are high but we’re more
interested in someone who knows where their knowledge stops and wants to be
constantly improving. The work environment in comparison to other startups
I’ve been in would best be described as ‘sane’, in that projects are planned,
code tested, efforts estimated and reviewed. Our current team is cross-
functional and highly experienced in this field. We offer competitive
salaries, good working conditions and we are willing to sponsor visas.

Please contact us at jobs@fraugster.com

------
trubrian
HelloToken | Rails Engineer | Boston | Full Time, ONSITE |
[http://hellotoken.com](http://hellotoken.com)

We're building a world where you don’t have to deal with annoying rollover ads
or paywalls when you want to read an article. At HelloToken, we replace
ads/paywalls on blogs with a single, 5-second question. Each answered question
earns about 10x more revenue for the blog than an ad. On the flip side, we
generate unique insights for startups, brands, and even hedge funds in real-
time by distributing market research questions through our network of blogs.

We are backed by some of the best around including the Founder of Venmo, CMO
of Kayak and Vonage, Founder of New York Angels, and Oprah's Chief of Staff.

We’re looking for a baller Rails engineer to join our technical team. This is
a chance to be on a tightly-knit founding team (<5 people) and have a critical
role in owning the product and scaling our infrastructure. We're optimizing
our search for those who have deep technical chops but high humility, have a
passion for supporting content creators, and appreciate/live by design.

Apply on AngelList ([https://angel.co/hellotoken/jobs/97331-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/hellotoken/jobs/97331-software-engineer)) or by
emailing your resume/Github to work[at]hellotoken.com

------
kwcl
Wiredcraft | Washington, DC, Berlin & Shanghai | Full Time | ONSITE

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think software to run the Myanmar elections or DevOps for the
biggest electronics manufacturer in the world.

We're hiring for multiple positions (developers, designers, marketing,
strategists, sales, operations... See all at
[https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs)) but
are especially interested in recruiting a team leader in Washington, DC
([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/team-leader/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/team-
leader/)) and business development, marketing or sales folks in Shanghai or DC
([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)).

You'll work directly with Ronan (our founder) to grow our US and Asia teams
and get sh*t done.

You can shoot us an email directly at job@wiredcraft.com or pay us a visit at
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 3/6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We keep a group of trainees contributing on research projects and prototyping
things we are curious about. Most of our staff are former trainees and this is
our preferred way to find people that fit our mindset. If you are passionate
about open-source/free software and like one of our topics below, get in
touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Prototype JavaScript Unhosted Social Network
       - Help on our Python Big Data, Machine Learning Platform
       - Help porting the Babel protocol to Rina
       - Extend our HTML5 Web Component Framework
       - Upgrade our Web App Store / Add Some JavaScript Apps
       - Explore Our Prototype of An Decentralized Web Cloud
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from all over the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating open source software since 2001. Our work is split
between client and research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS
(Cloud Hosting), Wendelin (Big Data platform) and OfficeJS (HTML5 offline
applications) being our main solutions around which we provide services. We
all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have no meetings =
we hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
cdepman
Moringa School | Nairobi, Kenya | Onsite, full-time

Curriculum/Tech Lead (Python and Android)

Moringa School is a four-month program that transforms ambitious amateurs to
coding professionals. 99% of our graduates are now working as software
engineers. Moringa School's mission is twofold: to empower people and to
transform education through rapid-iteration teaching. Students train 11 hours
a day, 5 days a week, over 16 weeks in a curriculum focused on computer
science fundamentals, Python and Android.

Employees enjoy a fun, collegial startup environment genuinely committed to
employee health and wellness, and filled with talented, hard-working and fun
people. You will be surrounded by friendly, brilliant, and mission-driven
professionals who work hard to provide the best student experience of its kind
in the world.

We are looking for a talented, organized, systems-oriented thinker to provide
management, leadership, and accountability to a high performance team in
support of the mission and core values of the company. The ideal candidate has
demonstrated experience keeping instruction teams running effectively, even in
a chaotic environment. The provost role provides the management and
supervision necessary to ensure that instruction team has the proper
operational controls, administrative and reporting procedures, and people
systems in place to effectively provide an incredible educational experience
to students while maintaining operating efficiency.

[http://www.moringaschool.com](http://www.moringaschool.com)

Curriculum/Tech Lead: [http://bit.ly/1NQpM3G](http://bit.ly/1NQpM3G)

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | SF, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME |
Enterprise software to fight extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of the cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

In the press:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/01/segovia/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/01/segovia/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-17/reid-
hoffm...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-17/reid-hoffman-
leads-13-million-bet-on-software-to-fight-poverty)

Apply:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
sfanning95
Improbable| London, UK | Engineering | FULL-TIME (ONSITE)

++What We Do++

We're building Spatial OS; a distributed operating systems that scales
arbitrarily to 1000s of machines across a proprietary cloud-agnostic,
distributed system. Spatial OS transforms how we look at complex systems in
areas as diverse as city management, defence, economics and entertainment,
enabling a new class of applications and businesses for the future.

Basically we're building the step beyond "big-data" >
[http://bit.ly/1Mpok48](http://bit.ly/1Mpok48)

++Why Join++

At Improbable we are building software to solve completely new and complex
problems around distributed systems, AI, auto-scaling and container-based
infra; all at massive scale with extreme performance requirements. We operate
in small, agile, autonomous teams each working on key aspects of our offering.

++What We Look For++

1/ Experience writing high quality code at scale (We use Scala, Go, C++,
Docker, Mesos, CoreOS, GRPC and more)

2/ Desire to work on never before solved problems.

++Hiring For++

* Build Engineers * Security Engineers * Distributed Systems Engineers * Sales Engineers * Support Engineers * Product Engineers * Technical Recruiters * Full-stack Engineers * Technical Writers

Check out
[http://improbable.io/about/careers](http://improbable.io/about/careers) for
all roles.

------
domlebo70
Cammy | Sydney | Full time | On site only

About us: [https://www.cammy.com/about/](https://www.cammy.com/about/)

Open positions: 2x Scala backend developer.

\- We are a startup in the home security space. Cammy lets you keep an eye on
your home using cheap IP cameras. Think Dropcam and Nest.

\- We deal with a LOT of data (many billions of images a month) and have some
fun problems to solve

\- We work with a lot of Scala and FP, so if you are into that, you'll fit in.

\- Have plenty of funding, and are growing almost too quickly.

Drop me a line on dom@cammy.com

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Frontend Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). We're
lucky to have had a lot of success bringing together exceptional people in
design, machine learning/AI and engineering, and we're now focussed on finding
our first dedicated frontend engineer. You’ll be responsible for owning the
frontend code and helping shape how frontend is built, from working with
designers through to integrating with the backend. You’ll also be responsible
for evangelising the latest frontend technologies and techniques and bringing
them into Thread where appropriate. We want to work with someone who is
entrepreneurial, ambitious, has broad, cross-discipline interests, is product-
focused and exceptionally good at what they do.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code a t[http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
devman
Full time | 100% remote | Senior Android Engineer | ezhome Inc., a Silicon
Valley startup.

[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/)

\-- About ezhome Inc --

ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech-enabled home services,
starting by targeting the millions of consumers that use lawn care services.
We provide an amazingly better home service experience using data science and
software technology to dazzle customers and enable our service personnel to be
more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech-enabled home services
space with a full-stack approach.

\-- Overview of the Role --

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team and drive our
Android mobile App development. You will report directly to the Director of
Engineering and will be responsible for one or multiple mobile apps, including
design, architecture, development and testing.

\-- Must have --

* 3+ years of experience in Android development.

* 5+ years of experience in software development.

* Strong analytical and debugging skills.

* Have a working schedule that makes you available during the morning Pacific Time.

* Comfortable working remotely.

Full job description and apply at:
[https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/152254](https://ezhome.workable.com/jobs/152254)

------
Proj_Applecart
Applecart | New York, NY | Full-time Onsite

Applecart is a technology start-up that deploys proprietary social graph
technology to enable its clients to run smarter national and statewide
political, issue-based advocacy, nonprofit, and corporate campaigns. Part
high-level political consulting firm, part data-driven R+D lab, Applecart
develops innovative technical solutions custom-built to solve the most
significant problems facing American national and statewide campaign efforts,
national advocacy organizations, and corporations. Applecart is perhaps best
known for creating the largest voter turnout increase in U.S. history. Our
roots are in politics, where we have tested and honed our methodologies at the
largest scales possible. Applecart brings the urgency, efficiency, and
ingenuity of a political campaign to campaigns and large corporate and
nonprofit organizations alike.

Applecart’s work has been featured by The Colbert Report, CNN, The Washington
Post, The Associated Press, USA Today, The Huffington Post, among other
prominent news outlets.

We are hiring for various positions in NYC. We are currently looking for
candidates to fill the following roles: Junior Python Engineer, Hadoop
Developer, Data Scientist, Senior Data Scientist, Senior Python Engineer,
System Administrator, and Python QA Engineer.

For more information, or to apply, please visit
[https://applecart.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=l...](https://applecart.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=listings&portalID=47822)

------
anuj_nm
Change Heroes | Vancouver, BC |
[http://changeheroes.com/](http://changeheroes.com/) | Prefer ONSITE but
REMOTE possible for the right candidate | CTO, Senior Backend Engineer

We're building the world's largest community of people taking action through
giving. We scale person to person asks via video, thus helping charities
fundraise better. Here's a dashboard showing our impact to date:
[http://dash.changeheroes.com/main](http://dash.changeheroes.com/main).

We're currently hiring a CTO and a Senior Backend Engineer. Our stack is Java
+ Angular hosted on AWS. Our office is in Gastown in beautiful Vancouver, and
we're hoping to find candidates that can be in the office, but if you're the
perfect candidate, I'm sure we can work out a remote arrangement.

I couldn't find the CTO job posting, but I know we're hiring for that
position. Here's the job posting for the senior backend engineer position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/changeheroes/jobs/125117](https://boards.greenhouse.io/changeheroes/jobs/125117)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at anuj [] changeheroes.com.
Also, please mention in your application that you found us via hacker news.

------
pyxisal
Pyxisal | REMOTE | INTERNS

Who we are?

Pyxisal is currently a stealth startup. It is developing a communications
platform in a niche category to save tons of money and time of it's clients.
Some people like us to tag in "On-Demand" category but we like ourselves to be
called as problem solvers. We like to solve global problems with technology
like epidemics, civil administration issues, physics problems, etc.

What you will be doing?

You will be building/learning to develop a product at early stage and deploy
it. Irrespective of your role (Technical or Non-Technical) you will part of
whole product's components, where you will learn continuously about small
things which impacts the bigger picture. Our tech stack includes NodeJs,
Meteor, Javascript, React, HTML/CSS, Google Cloud/Azure/IBM Bluemix, IBM
Watson, ElastiSearch, Docker, Git, NoSQL Databases (primarily MongoDB),
RabbitMQ, etc. If you're not accustomed to above stack, still consider
applying. Just have a learning attitude and we would love to help you out.

What are we looking for?

We are looking for many roles in Engineering, UI/UX Designers, Business
Development/Marketing, Support, etc. While mailing please include the
department you're applying for in subject. Ex.: [Engineering], [Business
Development/Marketing] or [Desgin UI/UX].

Email your CV/Resumes to careers at pyxisal dot com Or visit my profile to
find email. If you have any further questions, feel free to email me.

~~~
personomas
Fyi, they told me only interns and it's unpaid.

------
mlinne
SwitchUp / Berlin, DE / Lead Ruby on Rails Developer / Fulltime (on-site)

SwitchUp building a simple dashboard to manage, monitor, and auto-optimize all
of your service plans such as electricity, internet and mobile. Our vision is
to become the operating system for your contracts and subscriptions.

We are looking for a talented colleague to lead all of our development efforts
and co-shape our overall direction. We don’t care about traditional career
paths. Instead, we look for the following:

• Ruby: You spent a good number of years developing a deep understanding of
Ruby and Rails in production environments • Leadership: You have the ability
to coordinate all of our development efforts • Passion: You don’t just want to
lead, but are passionate about coding yourself • Big picture: You keep the big
picture in mind in everything you do • Impact: You believe in honest solutions
and care about making a true impact for our customers

Our main application is written using Ruby on Rails. Some of the technologies
we work with:

• Backend: Ruby, Rails, RSpec and Sidekiq. • Frontend: Backbone, HAML, SASS,
D3 and ZURB Foundation. • Infrastructure: AWS, docker and dokku. PostgreSQL
and Redis.

Now it’s your turn We are still a small team at an early stage of development.
We’d love to hear from you if you feel you can create a profound impact within
our team and for our customers. As among good friends, tell us about something
that you are excited about.

Email: marc@switchup.de

Full job description: [http://bit.ly/1NEjvYy](http://bit.ly/1NEjvYy)

------
samcarr
Lumi | London, UK (Farringdon) | Android (maybe iOS too) ONSITE | Full-time
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Salary: £40,000 - £65,000 depending on experience.

Lumi is a personalised news reader. We learn your interests automatically from
the get go and recommend you articles that we think you'll love. Lumi was
created by the founders of Last.fm, a music recommendation website that
accrued 40 million users.

We are looking for an experienced Android developer to join our small team to
continue work on our app. Flexibility is important however: you should be a
polyglot software developer able to learn new things and work in new areas.
The server side should not be a mystery to you and we'd expect you to have had
experience in a number of programming languages. iOS experience and interest,
as well as a strong sense for UX are big plus points.

To apply, either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if
you'd like to chat first (details in my profile)

The Lumi app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi)

Job spec: [https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-
developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-developer)

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time Onsite

C++ Software Developer

Primate Labs is hiring C++ software developers to work on Geekbench, our
cross-platform benchmark application. If you're excited about computer
performance, high-level and low-level software optimization, GPGPU
programming, or cross-platform development get in touch! Send your resume to
john at primatelabs dot com.

------
kreemn
Android Engineer – poynt.com - Poynt –Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer that knows how to make their way
around the AOSP stack.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining Poynt OS (our
secure version of Android + payments firmware that’s gone through PCI-PTS
certification ). This will help small business from all around the world
process payments in new ways: EMV, NFC, old-school magstripe, other future
payment methods. We also have a lot of device infrastructure pieces (Golang)
to build: pushing out software updates remotely, tracking device heartbeats,
etc.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians, and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
from all across the world (U.S., Brazil, etc.) to replace brick-looking
Verifone and Ingenico payment terminals with our Poynt devices.

Poynt has $28M in funding from Oak Investment Partners, Matrix Partners, and
Google Ventures. If you're interested in joining us as an early software
engineer, learning about the payments industry, changing the landscape of
payments, learning about what it takes to build hardware that’s always
connected and have deep Android expertise -- send your info to careers * that
AT symbol ;) * poynt.com.

Hell, even if you don't have deep expertise in Android but find the space
fascinating, send us a note.

------
mookerji
Swift Navigation | SF | GPS Engineering | <3 \0/

    
    
      Swift Navigation is looking for embedded, estimation, and infrastructure engineers 
      to work with us on open source (https://github.com/swift-nav/), inch-accurate GPS 
      receivers (H1B welcome) for machine automation applications. 
      Questions? email Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com).
    
      + Embedded engineers (electronics design and schematic capture, production 
        embedded programming, FPGA-based DSP, C, Python, VHDL or Verilog): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/a99d3f7d-6603-4712-9d4c-5f52e43a1133
    
      + Estimation engineers (statistics, linear algebra, estimation/controls, 
        production programming, C, Python, R): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/9513d6ca-046c-48d5-982f-d5e5d270c777
    
      + Infrastructure engineers (front ends, rear ends, services, production 
        programming, Haskell, Python, JS): 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/eb80d943-8157-4c9b-afef-8fe98d287c28
    
      + Satellite navigation and scientific software engineers: 
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/2ce98a3b-10fd-468d-a200-6107e5157ebe
        https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav/faeeedb6-fcd0-46af-b5ba-f1368d8f438f
    
      Our ~19 person group in the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco is spread 
      across analog/RF/digital hardware design, statistics/estimation/GPS, functional 
      programming, and web infrastructure. Our work is highly interdisciplinary with an 
      environment emphasizing effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion 
      with a flexible working policy

~~~
mirchada776
Do you have an internship opportunity (embedded systems/IoT/ sensors/etc...)?
J-1 Visa ?

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 90% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have. We use these tools (but don't expect
you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git And to
give you an idea of who you will be working with, the folks responsible for
this articles are on our team: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-
down-amazons-mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-dropdown)

If you're interested in senior engineering or technical program manager roles,
drop us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
fathom_t
DevOps, Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full Time

Python, Ansible, Go, ELK just to name a few.

[http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/devops-
engineer/cEC...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/devops-
engineer/cECODiBSqr5yUXdG1ZS6tF)

[http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/software-
engineer-i...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/software-engineer-
integration/dC-GuCGAmr5yP4dG1ZS6tF)

[http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/software-
engineer-r...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/fathom/software-engineer-
reporting/azyNgUGAer5yCXdG1ZS6tF)

FATHOM is a Phoenix, AZ company providing a cloud-based, geospatial platform
that encompasses the needs of a water utility from an end-to-end, completely
organic perspective. The FATHOM platform is deployable at any scale in a
matter of months and can be implemented in several different configurations,
from a software-as-a-service (“SaaS”) offering to a fully outsourced billing
and customer care service.

------
Gignomai
Credera, [https://www.credera.com/](https://www.credera.com/) – Dallas,
Houston, Denver – Full-time – ONSITE only

We seek natural problem-solvers who are passionate about software development
at work and at home. We offer the opportunity to work with some of the newest
languages and frameworks, accelerate your career with more variety and a
faster pace, recognition/salary/bonus rewards along the way, and enjoy a
transparent and collaborative culture with minimal travel.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will create custom software solutions that
solve clients' most challenging problems using a combination of industry
standard and cutting edge technologies including Spring Boot, Scala, MongoDB
and AngularJS. You'll design complex, robust, high-volume software solutions
leveraging open source frameworks and client-side technologies. You will work
closely with your project team to conduct peer code reviews, make and
communicate technical decisions to clients, and see the impact you have on the
direction and end success of a solution.

We are looking for a Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Management Information Systems, or related field of study,
experience with Java/JavaEE technologies, open source frameworks such as
Spring and Hibernate, continuous deployment environment and tools (Jenkins,
TeamCity, etc.), and knowledge of Enterprise Integration Patterns (Camel,
Spring Integration). If you're interested in any of our locations, please
contact Paige Edwards at pedwards@credera.com or view all of our job
opportunities at[http://bit.ly/1whqjEt](http://bit.ly/1whqjEt).

------
josephpmay
Los Angeles (REMOTE) | Contract Work | December

Unity Plug-in developer (software engineering) - (December) Market
rate/negotiable

Candidate will develop a plug-in for Unity that captures and displays a
specific output depending on the distance between the camera and an object.
Candidate must have prior experience developing plug-ins for Unity (Unity
development experience alone is not enough). Should be able to furnish code
samples upon request. Job will begin ASAP and should be finished before
January 8th. Around one month is allotted, but actual job should take less
time. Degree not necessary.

Display prototyper (electrical engineering) - (December) Market
rate/negotiable

Candidate will modify existing electrical components to create a specialized
component that will be used in a prototype. Job specifically involves removing
display panels from backlights. Candidate should have knowledge of LCD and
OLED displays, and be familiar with panel specifications and display-driver
boards. A degree is not necessary, but candidate should be able to exhibit the
necessary knowledge and skills to complete the task. Job will begin ASAP and
should be finished before January 8th. Around one month is allotted, but
actual job should take less time.

If you're interested in either of these jobs, contact me at: mayjosep@usc.edu

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [https://nod.com](https://nod.com) \- Mountain View CA - Full Time,
possible remote work.

We believe our motion and tracking technology will fundamentally change how we
interact with computers and our environment. We are enabling tracking on
mobile devices.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

We are currently looking for

a) Computer Vision Engineers: Ideally a PhD in CV or robotics. Just using
thirdparty libraries (such as opencv) will not get you a job at Nod. You need
to understand and possibly develop your own algorithms and optimize it.

b) Game developer with Unity/Unreal experience. Will require working in
NDK/C++ land on Android.

Team: ex-(Apple, Blackberry, Facebook, Google, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc. Drop us an email at
stdin@nod-labs.com

------
zbear
Timeline.com | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Timeline provides deep context to relevant current affairs. When we released
our first application – Timeline - News in Context – on January 15, 2015, it
was immediately featured by the App Store Editors and then re-featured at the
beginning of February as the best app of the month of January. They loved us
so much that Timeline is now featured on iPhones in many Apple Stores
worldwide.

Timeline team members work in a comfortable and results-oriented environment
that comes with a great deal of autonomy, competitive compensation, and
generous benefits. Equally important, people here believe deeply in what
they're doing. Timeline is driven by a passion for a big idea. The world
deserves better information. In one word, they deserve more context.

Join us today. [https://www.timeline.com](https://www.timeline.com)

\- Backend Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/a57jbd](http://grnh.se/a57jbd)

\- Frontend Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/328dax](http://grnh.se/328dax)

\- Design Lead - [http://grnh.se/daou7r](http://grnh.se/daou7r)

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, Android, devops, and data
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist.

We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value learning and
growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For
example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time becoming a
better engineer.

Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more things. Steve, our cofounder, and 2 of
our senior engineers founded & built Reddit with many of those and they've
proven solid throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (76 employees incl. 38 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and will help us keep our
standards high. You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
jmrodriguez
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is looking to expand its mobile team. Among other positions we are
looking for an iOS developer that can drive our product and code base to a
totally new level.

World-class companies (Apple, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences. Our platform already includes
a mobile solution covering both Android and iOS users, providing them the
ability to engage with customers in real-time, share aggregated data, or
analyze customer feedback on-the-go. We want to take this platform to the next
stage, by increasing the social aspect of our application to make it a vital
part of our client's organization, and by increasing its the personalization
capabilities, so each one of our users can tailor it to their particular needs
and goals. We also want to experiment on innovative ways of capturing customer
experience information, and on helping companies to engage their employees on
a customer oriented culture.

For that we've started experimenting with new frameworks and technologies such
React Native, Flux and Graph QL in order to make our development more agile
and extensible, given that we don't need to recompile every time after a
change, that we can have a server with the app's content so we don't have to
wait for apples review and that we can reuse existing javascript libraries
that work great.

Please contact me at jmrodriguez@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Juan Manuel Rodriguez, iOS Software Engineer.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco (ONSITE, but visa transfers &
relocation available) | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
productivity.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, AWS, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee! See our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Experienced Software Engineer | Washington, DC ONSITE, will help
with relocation

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the early members of our engineering
team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to approach
marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

    
    
      - Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer experience
      - Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP
      - Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets
      - Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies
    
    

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Software Engineer, Ingest | Budapest, Hungary | Onsite | Full-time

Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data.Our chief architect, Doug
Cutting,partnered with Google to create Hadoop. Cloudera was the 1st to
commercialize it.With over a billion in funding & a strategic partnership with
Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the
first unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache
Hadoop™.

Join our Ingest team to work on innovative large-scale data ingest projects
like Apache Sqoop or Apache Flume. There is no "big data" if users can't get
the data into the cluster efficiently. The ingest systems not only need to
integrate with a wide range of existing data sources, but also transform and
process the torrent of incoming data in real time. They often form the first
part of a data pipeline, and have unique scalability and robustness
requirements.

In this role, you will work on ingest projects --- build new features, expand
the use cases, push the limits on performance and scalability, improve
usability, and evangelize the project.

For more information and how to apply
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3l4KHhwC](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3l4KHhwC)

------
kitkoaffirm
Affirm | San Francisco, CA | On-site Only | Full Time

CEO Max Levchin, Cofounder of PayPal Nathan Gettings, Cofounder, Cofounder of
Palantir

Affirm, the next generation financial services company, offers installment
loans to consumers at the point of sale with partnership with merchants. We
enable people to take out simple loans and turn any purchase into a monthly
payments, 3, 6 or 12 months. All the pricing through us is adaptive based on
data that prices marginal risk in real time and generates a risk score for
every transaction, so every aspect of taking out the loan is completely
transparent.

Full stack in Consumer Product team - We're looking for someone with a strong
full stack experience, both in FE (Javascript, Angular.js, React) and BE
(Python).

Infrastructure, Automation, Site Reliability Engineering- We're looking for
anyone with strong systems and infrastructure background who cares for
automation, scale, monitoring, etc.

Backend Platform - Backend engineers who cares passions for building robust
web distributed systems.

Mobile iOS and Android - Mobile engineers who cares for building amazing
consumer apps.

*Fresh grad - Talented engineers who wants to work on any of the products above.

Please feel free to reach me at kit@affirm.com if you're interested in
learning more.

Max being featured on Mad Money.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag)

[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm)

------
rghazarian
Full time • Front End Engineer • wanted! Lake Forest, CA USA or REMOTE •
Saddleback Church • [http://www.saddleback.com](http://www.saddleback.com)

Saddleback Church is writing the next generation of church relationship
management software to manage our 14 existing and newly planned campuses. The
software is responsible for managing church members, small groups, ministries,
events and various other aspects of the church.

We currently have a team of four and we operate as a mini-startup inside the
church. The product is a single page application (SPA) and we are using React,
Flux, ES6, C# with .NET 5.0 (vNext), Postgres and Lucene. We move very fast
and innovation is encouraged. We are looking for someone that has deep
Javascript experience and can help us push the codebase forward. There are
plenty of opportunities to get your hands dirty with Docker and the back end
part of our system.

We prefer candidates that align with the vision and values of Saddleback
Church. Our stack: Linux, Postgres, Docker, .NET 5.0 (vNext), React, Lucene.

Email rafig at saddleback dot com for more details or to submit a resume.

Thanks!

------
lucaotta
Eclectic software developers | Florence, Italy | Italian language proficiency
needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow one of our teams
working on embedded products. The technologies we use are very varied, ranging
from C++/Qt to React Native, from Go to Python because we work on very
different projects: home automation software, medical equipment, mobile apps
to control industrial machines.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
mts_
GrabTaxi | Singapore | Full Time ONSITE

GrabTaxi is a South East Asian startup that aims to transform the way 600
million people commute every day. We want to improve the safety and efficiency
of our taxis by leveraging on advancements in GPS and mobile technology.

Our production scale is massive. We process hundreds of thousands of real time
bookings a day, and when you push out new code, tons of people will use what
you made. Operating at this level is hard but incredibly rewarding. As a
leader in an exciting and fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we are
seeking talented engineers to join our team. You will specialize in building
elegant products that bring our unique On-Demand Transport experience to
millions of people, anytime and anywhere.

    
    
       - Senior Mobile Engineer (Android / iOS)
       - Database Engineer/Lead
       - Security Engineer/Lead
       - Engineering Manager (Mobile / DevOps / Full Stack)
       - Director of Engineering (Mobile / Full Stack / Backend Payments)
    

If you're interested please get in touch:

\- [https://grab.careers/](https://grab.careers/)

\- matias.singers [at] grabtaxi [dot] com (mention that you saw this on HN)

------
truongor17
\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Things we believe in:

-Honesty & empathy

-Introspection

-Distributed innovation

-Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & Middleware Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs.

Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka,
Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform.

Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing,
sales, sales engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business
across all verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

------
ehproduct
Everyday Health | Front End Engineer, Custom Solutions | New York, NY | Onsite
| Full-time

At Everyday Health, our mission is to empower people to live their healthiest
lives every day. To that end, we build solutions to help consumers connect
with the right products that will help them take charge of their lives and be
bigger than their condition. Whether Diabetes, MS, RA, Cancer, or any other
health condition, we build products to help people to get the most out of
life, no matter where they are in their patient journey, and no matter what
condition they might have.

We're looking for a Front End Engineer with a passion for health care, who
wants to make a difference in people's lives and make a real impact at our
organization.

We're publicly traded (NYSE: EVDY), have free fruit, awesome coffee machines,
tea, and an awesome team dedicated to doing the right thing for people.

If this sounds great to you, e-mail pflor -at- everydayhealth -dot- com with
your cover letter and resume. We'd love to have you!

------
admc
Betable | San Francisco | [https://betable.com](https://betable.com) | Full
Time | ONSITE, RELOCATION

Betable is transforming one of the most opaque and highest revenue-generating
industries in the world - gambling and betting. Our vision is to democratize
this $500bn industry, allowing any game developer to build legal gambling
games without needing their own licenses and operate those games globally on
any device.

We are Series A funded with exciting revenue, a small engineering team and a
modern tech stack (Node, Angular, React, GO, Cassandra, Puppet, etc). We have
strong values and awesome investors (True Ventures, Greylock, Venture51 etc).
Come help us transform an industry!

Positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Web:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f29b0dc0)

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Server:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b3724a0)

\- Sr. Operations Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-
cfa2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-cfa2ab011d2e)

\- Engineering Manager, Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba8...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba87b875e)

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job.

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, apply here:
[https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)
Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

------
jcg-archive
Internet Archive | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

The Internet Archive is a non-profit with a huge mission: to give everyone
access to all knowledge—the books, web pages, audio, television and software
of our shared human culture. Forever. Based in San Francisco and with
satellites around the world, the Internet Archive staffers are building the
digital library of the future--a place where we can all go to learn and
explore.

We are looking for smart, collaborative and resourceful engineers to help
advance and develop web-delivered services including the next versions of the
Wayback Machine, website, and digital library tools. Ideal candidates will
possess a desire to work collaboratively with a small internal team and a
large, vocal and active user community; demonstrate independence, creativity,
initiative, thoughtful design, and technological savvy -- all in addition to
being great programmers and engineers. We are seeking both “back-end” and
“front-end” developers, with proven experience delivering projects in Python
and JavaScript. We also have many projects working primarily in PHP.

If you are interested in engineering or senior engineering roles, please
email: jobs (@) archive.org

~~~
jcg-archive
To see all current postings:
[https://archive.org/about/jobs.php](https://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

------
margaretdwyer
SiteCompli|New York|Full time|ONSITE

SiteCompli, a 2 time winner of Crain's NY Best Place to Work in NYC, is
looking for talented Backend Engineers to join our tech team! We're looking
for Python Engineers who are passionate about building scalable, distributed
solutions around deep technical challenges and complex data sets.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/j8wxvh](http://grnh.se/j8wxvh)

------
PhantomPhreak
Symbiont.io | New York, NY | Full-Time

We are a venture-backed, New York City-based startup that is using distributed
systems and blockchain technology to revolutionize financial markets. We are
looking for intelligent and passionate self-starters who are able to pick up
new programming languages and frameworks quickly.

We offer competitive salary, plus equity and benefits. Applicants must live in
the New York Metropolitan area, but work schedules are flexible. By joining
Symbiont, you have the opportunity to become an integral team member on a
project to revolutionize modern finance, as well as the ability to define and
build truly cutting-edge technology.

Full job descriptions for all positions:
[https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs](https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs)

[1] [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

[2]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144feabdc0.html)

[3] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-
stree...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-street-meet-
block-368396-the-possible-future-of-finance)

[4] [http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-
blockchain...](http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-blockchain-
idINL1N0YV1CF20150609)

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for three roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for the top
revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with interest
in sales and recruiting.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(ONSITE or REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

------
ian3149
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | Remote | Visa

Do cool things with network data. Kentik receives trillions of events a day.
Our custom stack built on go, node and c receives, indexes, queries and
displays realtime information on a large slice of the Internet. Hiring in all
areas. Kentik is a 1 year old vc backed startup.

• [https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

• pye+hn@kentik.com

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end and iOS Engineers

Our mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an
innovative travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on
airfare, for example. Google us for more info.

We're a small team of engineers and are looking to hire as many great
engineers as we can find. If you're interested, tell us why and send along
your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
gregarious
We're building out our marketing technology platform
([http://www.getchute.com/](http://www.getchute.com/)) that is used by Coke,
Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among others, as well as
many independent developers. We work with the latest technologies and <3 open
source ([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). Our product
makes it easy to analyze a large volume of images and videos from Instagram,
Twitter and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our
customers and then enable them to use great images in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, and Python on the data science
front (with some Go). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the frontend we're using React/Flux/ES6.

We're looking for:

 _Frontend engineers_

 _Fullstack engineers_

 _AI engineers_

For more about our openings:
[http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email us your github
profile: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
LessAnimations
Millburn, NJ | ONSITE & REMOTE (USA only) Android Developers (Mid - Sr.)
Fulltime

InnoviMobile

Company Description InnoviMobile is a boutique mobile development company
based in central New Jersey. Our clients rely on us to create enterprise apps
in healthcare, hospitality, business services, and other industries. We help
our customers with not only development but mobile strategy and consulting to
help them harness the power of mobility for their employees and partners.

As a boutique firm you can expect a fun work environment without the hassle of
being a contractor, dealing with company politics, or being ruled by HR. We
only care about serving our customers and we have fun doing it.

Job Description \- Develop enterprise Android apps using Android Studio or
Eclipse

\- Interface with client product and project managers

\- Help create requirements documents and participate in project planning

\- Keep up to date on latest mobile and wearable app technology

\- Willing to learn new tools and technologies as needed

info@innovimobile.com

bonus points: If you have projects on Github and can provide a link to repos
and/or you participate on StackOverflow!

------
abhishekg4u
Cuberon | Sunnyvale, CA (Close to Caltrain) |
[http://cuberonlabs.com](http://cuberonlabs.com) | ONSITE | Data Scientist,
Backend Engineer, Product Manager

    
    
        === What we do ===

Customer behavior intelligence engine, in stealth, using machine intelligence
to simplify and automate some of the most difficult tasks in understanding
customers. We started Cuberon when we saw the frustration of our business
partners not understanding which customer behavior was impacting their metrics
and who their customer is. Always reacting to new customer behavior trends
rather than discovering them. Early Stage, VC backed (Redpoint, Milliways),
and prominent angels.

    
    
        === Crib notes ===

\- Java, Scala, Python, Ember, Django - Spark, Docker, Redshift, Hive, REST -
Exposure to machine learning and data mining - Hiring the early team,
opportunity to build product from ground-up, work on some very advanced big
data and machine learning technology and ultimately get to experience starting
a company

    
    
        === Looking for ===

Smart, passionate, result driven: \- Data science/engineering
([https://angel.co/l/KcCKy](https://angel.co/l/KcCKy)) \- Backend engineering
([https://angel.co/l/KcCKD](https://angel.co/l/KcCKD)) \- Product Manager
([https://angel.co/l/KcCEA](https://angel.co/l/KcCEA))

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at
abhishek@cuberonlabs.com [http://cuberonlabs.com](http://cuberonlabs.com)

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite

H1B Transfer OK. Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.

100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees, generous vacation policy, 401k,
commuter benefits, dog friendly office

We’re continuing to grow our engineering team across all disciplines. We
currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers
(Python), Data Engineers (Spark, MySQL) and QA Automation Engineers.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're reaching over 700 million people and are serving billions of
impressions every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton
of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | San Francisco | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an innovation studio. We build products and teams that power
successful businesses. The results of our craft are diverse, yet unified by a
common purpose: to advance the world toward a bright and sustainable future.

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Front End Developer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/vt2y78](http://grnh.se/vt2y78)

\- UI Web Developer - [http://grnh.se/qu87bh](http://grnh.se/qu87bh)

\- iOS Developer (Obj-C, Swift) -
[http://grnh.se/y1rgvo](http://grnh.se/y1rgvo)

\- Founders / Startup Veterans (CEO, COO, CTO) -
[http://grnh.se/ke7gnd](http://grnh.se/ke7gnd)

Didn't find what you're looking for? Check out our careers page:
[https://careers.axiomzen.co/apply](https://careers.axiomzen.co/apply)

------
bastih
Artory | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE

(Senior) Frontend Developer

We are looking for frontend developers interested in fine and contemporary
arts (our focus is not in the buying/selling portion of the market process).

We have a small team of designers and developers, and would like to add
someone to drive our development efforts in the frontend portion of the
product. We are putting a lot of user research into our product, in the hope
of allowing developers to guess less about what our users want. Technological
and architectural decisions are still in the making and you can be part of
these discussions, too.

You like:

* working closely with our ui/ux designers and backend developers and data scientists

* clean and elegant solutions

You have:

* broad knowledge of state-of-the-art web technologies - for example: advanced HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, JQuery, AngularJS, ReactJS

* experience in designing mobile/responsive frontends

* experience with Git and Linux/Unix CLI knowledge

* an interest in good design/UX and ideally basic design skills

* an open mind, high ambitions, loads of motivation, a hunger to learn and self-management skills

You will:

* collaborate in a dynamic, interdisciplinary team

* receive fair pay and life-friendly working hours

If you are interested to hear more, get in touch through sebastian.hillig -- @
-- artory.com

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Portland OR, Austin TX, Atlanta GA, New Brunswick CAN) / VISA sponsorship
available

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Technologies we use: ReactJS, Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB,
Redis, AWS, Chef, Elastic

Who we need:

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Internet Operations Engineers

\- Application Security Architects

\- Software Developers

\- Software Developers in Test

\- Front-end Engineers

\- Product Managers

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles (Westwood) |
[http://purpledelivery.com/app](http://purpledelivery.com/app) | Full Time
(might consider Part Time) | ONSITE | Clojure Engineer

Funded startup of about 15 people, backed by Uber Co-founder Oscar Salazar. We
deliver fuel on-demand to customers' vehicles wherever they are parked.

We're looking for an experienced Clojure Engineer to work onsite at our
Westwood, CA office.

You would primarily work on our backend web service, but the opportunity to
work on the mobile app as well would be possible if desired (we may soon be
rewriting the app in ClojureScript on React Native).

Email me at: chris at purpledelivery.com

Articles: [http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
st...](http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
startup-2015-9)
[http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-...](http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-
app-gas-on-demand-san-diego/)

------
carloe
Beekeeper AG | Zürich, Switzerland | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://www.beekeeper.ch](https://www.beekeeper.ch) Positions: Software
Engineer - API / Backend

We are a fast growing, mobile-first SaaS company disrupting the way 2 billion
people working “out in the field” communicate within their companies. We are
looking for the most talented, passionate individuals that love to work in
demanding and international environments.

Technologies: Python, MySQL, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker, Celery,
SQLAlchemy, Javascript, Backbone, SASS

We offer a flat organisational structure, competitive salaries, a great and
central office in Zurich with lots of free coffee and fresh fruits, and much
more. Want to find out more? Check out the full description at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/136032](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/136032)

------
mikebracco
JibJab | Lead iOS Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite

JibJab Bros. Studios is a leading digital entertainment studio based in Los
Angeles, CA. From its flagship political and social satires, eCards and
Messages, to its kids and family brands StoryBots® and Hello Santa™, the
company has been innovating online entertainment since its founding in 1999.
Today, the company includes over 100 world-class artists, engineers and
business people working hard in pursuit of a mission to “make billions of
people happy”.

We're looking for a Lead iOS Engineer to help us re-invent JibJab on iOS
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id875561136](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id875561136)).
For full job description and to apply:
[http://careers.jibjab.com/apply/GEwaRT/Lead-IOS-
Engineer](http://careers.jibjab.com/apply/GEwaRT/Lead-IOS-Engineer)

I'm the product lead on the iOS app but you can ping engineer in charge of
hiring at gustavo.barcena at jibjab dot com

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

Highly competitive compensation package includes significant equity. Learn
from a world-class team with significant in-house training and mentorship.
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, disability insurance, 401k,
catered lunches, paid gym membership, unlimited vacation and frequent company
outings.

We're looking for:

\- Full Stack Software Engineers

\- UX Designer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Growth Hacker

\- Sales positions at all levels

\- Product Manager

\- Financial Controller

\- Support Operations Specialist

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes and those needing visas are
encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our entire team with positions in engineering, sales,
account management and customer service. Head to our careers page for more
info: [http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

------
tdavissploor
Sploor | London, UK | Full Stack Developer | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

We are sploor.com, a fun new travel website and app that provides an
alternative to current travel solutions. We are funded and at an exciting
early stage where we are now turning our vision into reality, and we are
looking for employee number 1.

We are a fun, enthusiastic and energetic team of cofounders and the company we
are building will fully reflect these values. The right person for us will be
passionate about startups and able to lead us technically, but also be happy
to get involved providing their input on other areas of the business including
product design, marketing, strategy and company culture.

Full job description here:
[http://tinyurl.com/jb7b2g3](http://tinyurl.com/jb7b2g3)

Competitive compensation available for the right candidate.

For more information please either apply through the link above or email
hello@sploor.com and we'll arrange a coffee (or a Skype coffee, depending on
where in the world you are based).

~~~
betimd
Really like this idea of Skype coffee :D. Would like a remote starbucks :D

------
vimeojobs
New York City, NY; Full time; VISA TRANSFER only; ONSITE only; Will relocate;
VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Senior Application Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1NYhirL](http://bit.ly/1NYhirL)
(PHP or Python, Data Structures, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Senior iOS Engineer…[http://bit.ly/1OjxbJW](http://bit.ly/1OjxbJW) (iOS,
Obj-C, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Senior iOS Engineer, Cameo app…[http://bit.ly/1L4IdN8](http://bit.ly/1L4IdN8)
(iOS, Swift, OpenGL, C/C++, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Senior Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1NBR3Xp](http://bit.ly/1NBR3Xp)
(JS, ReactJS, HTML5, CSS, SASS, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Upload Engineer…[http://bit.ly/1VDbXpd](http://bit.ly/1VDbXpd) (GO or Python,
HTTP, & Linux, 1+ years exp)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
carlivar
OpenX | Manager, Site Reliability Engineering | Pasadena, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

Manager, Site Reliability Engineering

OpenX, a leading provider of digital advertising technology, seeks a Manager
of Site Reliability Engineering to lead an SRE team responsible for the
uptime, efficiency, and performance of our systems and services.

Our ideal candidate seeks out the interesting projects and problems that come
with high scale and rapid growth. We are proud of our lean approach to systems
architecture and seek a candidate with a similar mindset. You should have
experience with large-scale management of thousands of physical servers,
request rates in the hundreds of thousands per second, and data measured in
petabytes.

If you agree with the following statements, you might be a good fit for this
position:

* Servers should be managed like cattle, not pets.

* Expensive logos such as Dell, HP, or Oracle should be avoided whenever possible.

* DevOps is a culture, not a title or department.

* Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.

This position requires a self-starter, able to function and lead with minimal
supervision. Hands-on technical ability is required, balanced with experience
managing and leading people.

Developing for and supporting our infrastructure presents many interesting
technical challenges. We especially desire candidates with a passion for open-
source software and an interest in the latest system architecture trends, for
example: Docker, Mesos, Kubernetes, or other bare-metal-abstraction solutions.

For more details and to apply:
[http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oBe61fwG,Job](http://openx.com/careers?jvi=oBe61fwG,Job)

------
Simmo
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Jobs descriptions:
[http://www.wikitude.com/jobs](http://www.wikitude.com/jobs)

We are looking for several Engineers:

\- Javascript MEAN Stack (Nodejs, Mongodb, Redis, AngularJS) \- Technical QA
Engineer (C/C++, TDD, BDD) \- Build Manager (Jenkins, Docker, Chef, Puppet,
Capistrano, CI, CD) \- Computer Vision (C/C++, OpenCV, OpenGL, OpenCL)

To apply send us email to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
frb
Cringle | Berlin, Germany | [https://cringle.net](https://cringle.net) |
ONSITE, NO Visa

It all started with winning a game of soccer, a couple of beers and the hassle
of getting money back. We think that neither the pain of repaying friends in
cash nor the complicated process of online banking are suitable for the 21st
century. That’s why we built Cringle to enable people to send money to any
mobile phone number, without the need for bank account details (IBAN?) or
virtual wallets. The money goes straight between bank accounts.

Everything we achieved until today was only possible, because of the great
team that works on our product. Now we are looking to expand our team!

We are looking for an

\- Android Developer: [https://cringle.net/jobs/android-
developer](https://cringle.net/jobs/android-developer)

\- iOS Developer: [https://cringle.net/jobs/ios-
developer](https://cringle.net/jobs/ios-developer)

If you are interested please send your application via e-mail to
jobs@cringle.net.

------
parsabg
Dublin, Ireland - Business Development and Account Manager at AYLIEN [1]
(Full-time, onsite)

AYLIEN is hiring a Business Development Representative / Account Manager to
join the Text and Image Analysis startup in Dublin, Ireland.

* Your responsibilities:

\- High volume prospecting for new business

\- Management and qualification of inbound leads

\- Collaboration with a sales and marketing team to develop and implement
appropriate prospecting strategies and plans

\- Manage the end to end sales process (source, qualify and close)

\- Schedule and deliver online product demonstrations

\- Conduct qualifications calls with specific prospects

\- Manage after sales service and customer success

\- Revenue forecasting and pipeline management

* You must have:

\- Understanding for how a business like AYLIEN makes money

\- Understanding of Data Analytics and a love of data

\- Previous successful sales or prospecting experience at a software company

\- Process-driven approach to sales

\- Ability and desire to work in a fast-paced, challenging environment

\- Desire to meet and exceed measurable performance goals

Details: [http://aylien.com/job/business-development-manageraccount-
ma...](http://aylien.com/job/business-development-manageraccount-manager/)

Please send a brief introduction and your CV to jobs@aylien.com and we’ll take
it from there.

[1] [http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)

------
EndlessNameless
MarkLogic | Washington, DC | New York City | Tampa | Chicago | Los Angeles |
Travel | Full Time (Consulting)

Schema-agnostic Enterprise NoSQL database technology, coupled with powerful
search and flexible application services—MarkLogic is the trusted platform for
information applications for organizations that look to drive revenue,
streamline operations, manage risk, and make the world safer.

Marketing blurb aside, Im in consulting were looking for people and its a
great place to work with alot of smart people. MarkLogic is profitable
(yeah!!). We have Fortune500 customers across a myriad of industries and are
growing.

Beyond the explicit locations, opportunities exist for people interested in
50%-100% travel (domestic & international). We're looking for people skilled
in MarkLogic (duh), NoSQL(document databases, CouchDB, MongoDB, <insert flavor
of the month>), Java, XML, RDBMS, or Web Development(javascript, jQuery,
Angular, Ember).

Contact me if interested @ HN-MarkLogic-Gigs@outlook.com. If it looks like a
fit I'll pass on the resume and they are pretty quick to act. Thanks.

------
koenbok
Framer | Amsterdam | Fulltime, Onsite

[http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com)

Code is the best tool designers are not using. Help us solve it with new
creative tools. We're looking for a subset of skills in
swift/obj-c/c/javascript/gl. Bonus points if you like working on editors,
compilers/ast, animation frameworks, graphics.

Mail me for more info: koen@motif.co

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

Are you a web developer eager to gain some serious experience with big data
(~10 billion transactions per day)? Help us build the web tools to wrangle
billions of transactions every day.

#About Connexity

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch, a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unconstrained
vacation (don't worry about having to build up enough vacation days for the
family reunion); the culture of our team recognizes and respects the
importance of your non-work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place
to live/work (unless you hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails
or other relevant web app experience, that's a good start. More importantly,
you'll be eager to learn display advertising (banner ads, RTB) inside and out.
Attitude, ambition and sound judgement trump experience with a specific set of
tools. We're a small team within a medium-sized organization, and we work hard
to keep the small-team vibe while availing ourselves of the best bits from the
mother ship in Santa Monica.

#Position: Rails + exposure to Scala, Hbase & Kafka

We need someone to contribute to our Ruby on Rails app. It's used to
administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It provides a ton of control and insight to
the team that operates our clients' campaigns; it's truly the heart of our
display advertising business. The business folks will know you, and you'll
find that excellence will stir up a tremendous amount of appreciation for your
work. This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as
other tools. In addition to Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with
Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, R and Scala. Several on the current team started in
the Rails app and have moved into other areas of development (low-latency RTB
bidder written in C, sophisticated reporting pipelines or novel optimization
algorithms); so it's a great position if you want to develop broader technical
skills while really taking advantage of your growing knowledge of our
vertical.

\-- Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a
lead engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Delivery on AWS, Technical Operations, Automation and Internal Tools
      - Data platform technologies including Spark and MPP Databases
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, Memcache, Redis, Spark, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

Please send inquiries to jobs@localytics.com

------
Darinspired
Spire Global - [http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com) | Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore | VISA OK | Onsite only

Spacecraft Operations Engineer | Network Operations Engineer | Platform
Software Engineer

We have several positions open in Software, Hardware and Operations. Please
visit our careers page to learn more:

[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Keywords: Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS,
microcontrollers, AWS, electronics and hardware, distributed systems and
networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Overview: Spire is a nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing cubesats to capture valuable data for weather prediction
and Maritime domain awareness.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
inversion
Code Kingdoms | User Acquisition Lead | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE

Over 1000 schools use Code Kingdoms. As partners on the BBC micro:bit, 1
million school children will access the Code Kingdoms editor. Now we’re
expanding into the home market so kids can learn to code the things they
already love with Code Kingdoms. Reaching that audience is where you come in.
You'll explore and experiment with ways to acquire new users and optimise cost
of acquisition and lifetime value of customers.

\- You have designed and executed effective campaigns. We’re more interested
in the successes of your campaigns than how long you’ve been creating them.

\- You’ll thrive working in an evolving startup environment and taking
ownership of an entire business function from day one.

\- You communicate well and can collaborate with people across different roles
and knowledge areas.

Read more and apply: [https://goo.gl/nTemvB](https://goo.gl/nTemvB)

[https://codekingdoms.com](https://codekingdoms.com)

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Boston, MA | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

We are hiring in the following areas: \- Back-end Cloud Engineers \-
Javascript Developers \- Front-end Developers \- Data Engineers \- h.264 and
Media Experts

The office is moving to Assembly Row in Somerville, a block from the orange
line.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec [at] avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
bettin
Zillow | Seattle, WA; Irvine, CA; San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Zillow Group operates the largest real estate network on the Web, and 4 out of
5 U.S. homes have been viewed on Zillow. We are transforming the way consumers
make home-related decisions and connect with real estate professionals. We are
a highly collaborative group of developers, software testers, designers, and
PMs working on big data problems where your work will be used by millions.

Multiple positions including:

* Back End, Full Stack, and Front End Software Development Engineers [Senior & those w/less experience].

* Test Engineers

* Program Managers

* Product Managers

* Release Managers

\--- What Zillow Offers:

Stock options; 401k plan; transportation; 12 weeks paid maternity leave; 4
weeks paternity leave; Health Insurance: 100% employee/80% dependents;
Discretionary Time Off vacation policy;

\--- Work Environment:

New MBPr, Convertible desks (stand or sit); Tredmill desks; free Fitbit;
relaxed dress code (jeans and flip-flops)

\--- Locations:

* Seattle Jobs - [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3loYBhw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3loYBhw4)

* San Francisco Jobs - [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PnYBhwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PnYBhwx)

* Irvine, CA Jobs - [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KoYBhwt](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KoYBhwt)

\--- Highly Rated:

Glassdoor Rating: 4.2 | Highest Rated CEOs 2014; Best Place to Work 2015 |
Voted as one of the best places to work in Washington.

------
dylanpyle
Shyp | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

Front-End Engineer

Shyp is using a combination of technology, logistics, and outstanding customer
service to make it easy for people and businesses to send things to each
other.

As a core member of our front-end team, you'll be responsible for helping take
our web projects to the next level. You'll be working closely with designers
and engineers to architect, build, and maintain our suite of web products and
tools, both external and internal. We're still a small team, which means this
is an opportunity to take on a big role and have huge impact.

If you're interested in modern web standards, writing performant and modular
code, and pushing the boundaries of the browser, we'd love to meet you.

Check out our job posting and apply @
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f70490...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f704904ca)

------
ig1
MarketInvoice | London, UK (our last two hires were from HN)

Senior Python Engineers

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £25
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market.

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

Salary range: for graduate level we're generally looking at around £30k-40k,
for mid-level we're looking at £40-60k and for senior £60k-£80k.

All roles +meaningful equity options with low strike price and employee
friendly terms.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

------
andosw
TuneIn | San Francisco, CA | Full Time Front-End Engineer / Front-End
Architect

Our flagship consumer site tunein.com is ready for a makeover, and we are
looking for front-end experts to take us to the next level. As a key member of
the web engineering team, you will lead the architectural direction of
tunein.com

We are looking for a pragmatic craftsman with a passion for code quality. You
take a long-term perspective on code, but know how to strike the balance
practical and pristine. You love learning and growing. You continuously drive
for improvement and are eager to leave code better than you found it. You are
open-minded and enjoy working on a team towards a common goal.

You are passionate about modern web technologies and are excited about the
challenges involved in migrating to a new stack.

Huge opportunity to make a big impact!

Apply at [http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

------
kevboyle02
Dublin, Ireland - NLP Engineer at AYLIEN [1] (Full-time, onsite)

AYLIEN is hiring an NLP Engineer to join the Text and Image Analysis startup
in Dublin, Ireland.

* Your responsibilities:

\- Improve and extend NLP capabilities of AYLIEN’s Text Analysis engine.

\- Research and evaluate new approaches to NLP problems.

\- Produce deliverable results and take them from development to production.

\- Engage in knowledge sharing with our team.

* You must be expert at:

\- Modern Machine Learning concepts/techniques.

\- NLP tasks such as: Sentiment Analysis, Entity Extraction, Document
Classification, Topic Modeling, NLU or NLG.

\- Text pre-processing and normalization techniques.

\- Java or Python, and general software engineering.

\- Compiling, processing and evaluating datasets.

* Would be great if you have:

\- MSc./PhD in CS, NLP, Computational Linguistics or related fields.

\- Good understanding of linguistics and language as a phenomenon.

\- Experience with open-source NLP/ML toolkits such as CoreNLP, OpenNLP, NLTK,
gensim, LingPipe, Mallet, scikit-learn, MLlib, Theano, Keras, NumPy, etc.

\- Experience with non-English NLP.

Interested? Please send a brief introduction and your CV to jobs@aylien.com.

[1] [http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)

------
playing_colours
relayr @ Berlin, Germany - Senior backend developer (Scala) - Full time -
[https://www.relayr.io/jobs/senior-backend-
developer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/senior-backend-developer/)

You dreamt of building the future but find yourself bored of working on the
mundane tasks of yet another mobile advertising platform or clothing e-tailer?

We are building a platform for the Internet of Things, connecting smart
devices to each other, and to app developers.

We use Scala for our backend (with some stuff in Node.js). We don't expect you
know Scala, we are looking for a strong developer who has already established
themselves in another language.

The Mission:

    
    
      - Design and implement new features for the backend 
        (Scala, Rest Services, Akka, Postgres, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, etc.) 
      - You will be involved in designing features, not just implementing them.
      - Help building data streaming / analytics infrastructure.
      - Work on scalability / performance problems.
    

Your Desired Skills:

    
    
      - Minimum 3-5 years experience on challenging server-side projects, 
        ideally on JVM platform.
      - Some expertise in building real-time distributed systems & services, 
      - Experience in big data systems (Kafka, Spark, Hadoop) won't harm.
      - Experience in REST API development.
      - Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.
      - Good level of English.
    

We will

    
    
      - Listen to and value your opinion
      - Value and respect you as a person
      - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
      - Operate in a non-hierarchical open fashion
      - Ask you to work on latest technologies
    

A small and growing team where your influence and skills will be needed,
recognised and rewarded. Please write to jobs at relayr.io

------
zeckalpha
Software Engineer | San Francisco

Software Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

MySQL DBA | Saint Paul, Minnesota

Cloud Support Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

More than 1,000 government organizations use the GovDelivery communication
platform to reach over 90 million people on multiple continents. The end
result is safer communities, happier commuters, and healthier families. In
short, Better Government.

Our platform connects government organizations with the public via email,
social media, SMS, voice, and more. We are growing significantly and
consistently and that revenue gets plowed right back into technology. Come
help us build a world-class solution using Ruby, Rails, Ember.js, Puppet,
Java, and more. Together we can transform government communications and help
create a more well-informed and engaged constituency.

If this sounds good to you, check out [http://geeks.gd/](http://geeks.gd/) to
get a real sense of the GovDelivery tech team, or contact
brian.meline@govdelivery.com directly.

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Data Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Lead Product Designers
    
      - Engineering Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners,
snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. ----

~~~
kevindesai777
How about Summer Interns?

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience Director to scale and lead our
(excellent!) customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our
customers with surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring
someone on board who knows how to scale and manage this important function,
without compromising our values.

3) We are searching for a Designer to join our management team. This
individual will have an integral role in the direction of our product and
marketing. This is a great opportunity for someone who wants highly-visible
work on consumer products, on media as varied as iOS and Android apps to SMS
interfaces to billboards. The ideal candidate will be skilled in both
interaction design and graphic design.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
mcullinan
Android Engineer | Canopy Apps | New York, NY | Onsite

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer to join our small, collaborative
team and own the end-to-end development of our Android applications.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining the next
generation of our Android apps that help 30+ million non-English speakers in
the US gain access to better healthcare by enabling clinicians to communicate
instantly and accurately across different languages.

Why Canopy?

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH), and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award.

\- Our products are used across 2,500 hospitals / clinics and 35 medical
schools.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team as the 4th developer
and 8th employee -- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we expand our coverage to 150+ countries in 2016.

Our Android innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

------
gabraham21
Blue Apron - NYC - Full Time - ONSITE

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions.

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week. The nature of
our business carries with it unique supply chain and logistical challenges at
a large scale that require purpose-built solutions and data analysis. We're
now shipping over 5 million meals a month nationwide up from 500,000 just over
18 months ago [1].

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, Backbone, PostgreSQL

We're hiring:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineers: Experience building out front end architecture;
JavaScript MV* experience (Ember would be awesome but not required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers/Leads/Mgrs: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- iOS Engineer: currently iPhone app built in Swift; Swift exp. a plus -
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=74053](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=74053)

\- Product Designer: looking for someone who is equally strong with the visual
aspects of design as well as thinking through UX flows and what the simplest,
most elegant experience for the user could be -
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=118839](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=118839)

This role comes with health, dental, vision, life insurance, a flexible
vacation policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2015/10/14/inside-
blu...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2015/10/14/inside-blue-apron-
and-the-meal-kit-rush/)

------
martin-w
Salesforce.com | Junior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Onsite | May sponsor Visa

Hi everyone, we're looking for a talented junior software engineer to join the
DataForce team at Salesforce so we can keep up with the growing demand for
realistic synthetic data throughout the company.

This is a chance to join a small, startup-like team on a high profile project
and have huge impact. It is a challenging and varied role with lots of
opportunities for growth. 1-2 years of experience preferred but we're also
open to outstanding new graduates with Java experience who can hit the ground
running.

If this sounds interesting, feel free to read more and apply here:

[http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/43152/Software-
Engi...](http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/43152/Software-Engineer-
Dataforce-Tool-Team-Us-California-San-Francisco-Hq)

~~~
cllu
Ooops, I cannot submit my PDF resume on this page:
[https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/ts2__resume](https://careers.secure.force.com/jobs/ts2__resume).
After clicking the Continue button and a long wait, a red error message showed
either "IO Exception: Read timed out" or "IO Exception: Unexpected end of file
from server". I hope this is not some kind of test ;)

------
busuu2015
London, UK - Full Time. Busuu are currently looking for:

DevOps -
[https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=88545](https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=88545)
Backend Developers -
[https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=72385](https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=72385)
Test Automation Engineers -
[https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=85281](https://www.busuu.com/jobs?gh_jid=85281)

busuu is the world’s largest social network for learning languages, with over
55 million users around the world.

From solving difficult engineering challenges, building out tech integrations
with our partners around the world, evolving our products and continuing to
lead the way, we’re certain you’ll be pushed professionally and have fun along
the way.

If interested please contact me at natalina@busuu.com with a copy of your CV.

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU) | ONSITE (with a few exceptions)
| We block bots on the internet.

Hello HN! Distill is a rapidly growing startup who mission is to stop bad bots
from scraping content from our customers websites, along with reducing fraud,
spam and security issues from automated traffic. More than half of the
requests we observe per day are from automated systems. We have a global
network and actively block traffic based on our bot / human signatures. Our
customers love us (and they pay us too!). Our investers love us. I (data
scientist, employee 14) am pretty happy about working there too. Lots of
problems and good people to work on them with. No assholes.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

In short, we need:

\- Lua developer

\- systems administration

\- DevOps engineers

\- Customer success

\- Marketing

\- Sales

\- Product management

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re less than two years old
and we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names
you know like Heroku, Twitch and Instacart.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendations, nutrition,
logistics, live tracking and operations automation. You’ll have freedom to
work on the problems that are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of ten Rails, Ember.js and
data engineers. We value solid communication and leaving your ego at the door.
You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the forefront of
web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.

Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

------
djworth
fuboTV ([https://www.fubo.tv](https://www.fubo.tv)) | NYC, Remote | Full Time

FuboTV is a growing video streaming startup that is changing the way soccer
fans watch live matches of their favorite teams. Our platform features some of
the world’s most followed soccer leagues, bringing you matches from La Liga,
Serie A, Ligue 1, Primeira Liga, Liga MX, and MLS, among other leagues and
tournaments. Subscribers can watch all of our content from nearly any device
at no additional cost, including PC/Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android phone, Android
Tablet, Roku, Chromecast, and Amazon Fire TV.

We're remote friendly with distributed team across US. We will also consider
candidates outside of US.

We're hiring for:

Lead Javascript Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c1066922-cdad-4af3-930a-f1e59fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c1066922-cdad-4af3-930a-f1e59fe2a5e9))

Live Streaming Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/aa57aa88-4b56-4429-b2a4-28ec1a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/aa57aa88-4b56-4429-b2a4-28ec1a5ce767))

Sr. Android Developer ([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5caa11))

iOS / tvOS Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/71589e19-2607-4733-a629-7faf183...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/71589e19-2607-4733-a629-7faf1836c39d))

UI/UX Designer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/55ad6cf5-d534-49d9-bfa0-046d9e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/55ad6cf5-d534-49d9-bfa0-046d9e739382))

To apply please use the links above.

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - offices located in Los Angeles (HQ), Boston, and Shanghai

Player tracking data is transforming the sports experience, and Second
Spectrum is at the forefront of this revolution. Leveraging unique
capabilities in spatiotemporal pattern recognition and machine learning, we
transform this data into highly specific and actionable analytics for
professional teams, while enhancing storylines for broadcasters and creating
new interactive experiences for all sports fans. Currently, we serve nearly
half of NBA teams, and have media partnerships with ESPN and FOX, among
others. We are also developing products across several other professional
sports, including football, soccer, and baseball.

Our board and investors include top names in Silicon Valley and the
sports/media world, including Steve Bornstein, former CEO of ESPN and NFL
Network, David Hornik, Partner at August Capital, and Mark Stevens, former
Partner at Sequoia Capital and board member of NVIDIA.

We are looking to fill a variety of engineering roles, in areas such as:

\- Full stack

\- UI / UX

\- Dev-ops

\- Machine learning

\- Computer vision

The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed
but intuitive analytics - to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts - to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming - to ML and CV engineering which enables the semantic layer to
understand the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python,
and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to these roles, we are also looking for experienced mobile
developers to help build out mobile applications on iOS and Android for a beta
consumer product.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is work@secondspectrum.com.
I'm also available for any questions you might have at
noel@secondspectrum.com.

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time. This is my Eighth monthly post
and have hired a couple of great guys from the past posts.

Expanding the scope to include crypto and math majors - especially with
experience in Blockchains. Please read on.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
bosky101
Helpshift

San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Account Managers

Pune, India| iOS, Android, Clojure, Erlang, Go, React, Javascript as well as
Devops & PM's

The vision: To power the Help button on every app in the world. We have a
mobile SDK to power the help/support experience on apps across
ios/android/unity. More about the product at [https://medium.com/what-i-
learned-building/build-vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrate-c456977660e0) #mobile #crm

I work with the founders @helpshift; an ex-
Yahoo/Zimbra/Microsoft/Cisco/Box/Boku team powering the worlds "Help" button.
We have the culture and opportunity for talented folks to execute their best
work yet. More about engineering culture at [https://www.quora.com/What-makes-
Helpshifts-engineering-team...](https://www.quora.com/What-makes-Helpshifts-
engineering-team-unique/answer/Bhasker-Kode) #culture

Some of our customers: Supercell, Microsoft Outlook, Flipboard, Wordpress,
Venmo, Glu Mobile, Wooga, GREE, Zynga, TinyCo, Life360, Target, Nickelodeon,
Nubank & several YC startups as well. Here is what our users think of
helpshift
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8)

Some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack is open source at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift) , we blog about
our craft at
[https://engineering.helpshift.com](https://engineering.helpshift.com)

If there's a role at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/) that
interests you, get in touch with me via bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

------
eeprom
Go2mobi | Vancouver & Victoria, BC, Canada | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[http://go2mobi.com](http://go2mobi.com)

We build advertising technologies that media buyers love. We're a tight-knit,
hard working crew that are looking for Software Engineers and Data Scientists
to research, build and improve our mobile advertising real-time bidding
technology. We're using Go (Golang), RabbitMQ & Apache Spark to solve tough
architectural and scaling challenges on services that handle over 500k
requests per second.

If this sounds interesting to you, check out our job postings at
[http://www.go2mobi.com/careers](http://www.go2mobi.com/careers) and send your
cover letter, resume and anything else you feel that exemplifies you as an
engineer to careers@go2mobi.com

------
kennpeters
Greenhouse
[[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)] | New
York, NY & San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Greenhouse is transforming the way companies hire. Since its inception in
2012, Greenhouse has doubled in size every six months and we’ve now grown to
more than 180 employees. We’ve grown our customer base by 500% in the last
year alone and also raised $65+MM from top VC firms to help fuel our hyper-
growth.

We've devoted this year to scaling our business, driving product innovation,
and growing market share. Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a
huge part of Greenhouse's success. This team releases features multiple times
per week and empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And
we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

Full Stack Software Engineers (New York): you'll own entire features and work
on product development using Ruby on Rails and Javascript with Angular &
React. There's a number of scaling challenges that go along with the role,
including the parallelization of large transactions with Spark/MapReduce. To
apply: [http://grnh.se/sp2kio](http://grnh.se/sp2kio)

Engineering Lead, Customer Solutions (New York): this role will run the
Customer Solutions engineering team-- you'll use both sides of your brain
every day, whether it's chatting with customers, running systems architecture
meetings, writing code hands-on, or helping to grow your team. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/x7dgj3](http://grnh.se/x7dgj3)

Test Automation Engineer (New York): you’ll have the chance to grow our test
infrastructure into a world-class test suite, and you'll be given the
opportunity and resources to grow into a strong full-stack developer within a
year. To apply: [http://grnh.se/yub17h](http://grnh.se/yub17h)

IT Support Engineer (San Francisco): you’ll design and automate the
provisioning process for new machines, implement remote collaboration
platforms and software. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/ox0g1d](http://grnh.se/ox0g1d)

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here:
[http://grnh.se/4xoevk](http://grnh.se/4xoevk).

------
Gugel
Houston, TX | Product Manager | Onsite

About the company: GoCo is raising the bar for Houston Tech! We have an
amazing team of developers, designers and sales folks that are on a mission to
simplify and automate all the annoying admin work small businesses have to put
up with (and make the workplace way more fun for those companies' employees
along the way).

We've recently raised $1.8M and we need your help!

About the position: As a PM at GoCo, you'll be a mini-CEO. You'll need to help
us figure out what we should build and how we should build it. And you'll
probably make mistakes along the way. But that's OK. We're all about learning
quick. The ideal GoCo PM would demonstrate these 4 main traits: \- Excellent
communicator: You'll need to be a great listener so you can understand users'
problems. And once you understand those problems, you'll need to convey your
proposed solutions via email, PowerPoint decks, whiteboarding or just sitting
down and talking with devs, design, and execs. \- Half analytical, half
creative: You'll quantify and prioritize what's going to deliver the most bang
for the buck. Sometimes, those features won't be very creative. What's worked
before can work now. But sometimes, you'll really have to really think out of
the box. \- Design: You don't need to be a designer. You don't need to know
how to make things beautiful. But you do need to know how to distill
complicated flows into something that's intuitive and simple. \- Bias for
action: You need to get stuff done! As a PM, you'll report directly to the
seasoned Chief Product Officer and have massive opportunities for personal
growth, leadership, and career advancement in a rapidly growing company.

You don't need any direct PM experience (though that's awesome). You just need
to demonstrate the traits outlined above. Any experience with HR or insurance
is a big plus.

Struck your fancy? Email me, Michael Gugel (the co-founder and CPO) at
gugel@goco.io.

------
TheHunter
Washington, DC / Full Stack JS / Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~110 employees, currently in Chinatown,
and moving to an awesome new 35k sq. ft office at 14th and G in two weeks.

That’s where you come in :)

Reasons you should be working at Social Tables

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers across all levels

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Series A company so your stock is actually worth something

\- Awesome growth curve

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m Hunter@socialtables.com (Dir. of Engineering) feel free to email to talk /
get the inside track. Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

[https://www.socialtables.com/](https://www.socialtables.com/)

------
justinlilly
The group I work with at MIT (the Office of Digital Learning) is hiring.

Tech: python/django, docker/heroku, react/redux/webpack

We're helping build online courseware through open source technology. The
majority of your work is open source. You can see the project I'm working on
here: [https://github.com/mitodl/ccxcon](https://github.com/mitodl/ccxcon)

If you have questions for an engineer, ask me at abrahms@mit.edu or you can
apply at [http://odl.mit.edu/about/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-0](http://odl.mit.edu/about/jobs/senior-software-engineer-0) \-- The
ad is for senior engineers, but we're hiring mid level (and maybe junior) too.

Boston, MA; Remote Possible; Full-time.

------
nkoren
London, UK - [http://www.futurescaper.com/](http://www.futurescaper.com/) \-
Meteor developer

Futurescaper is a Meteor and D3-based web application used by large
organisations to do crowdsourced foresight, strategy, and collective
intelligence. Major clients include the OECD and the United Nations
Development Programme.

We're looking for a full-time or several part-time developers. Our ideal
candidates are:

    
    
      - Javascript ninjas
      - Experienced with Meteor and D3, or similar frameworks
      - Comfortable with both backend and especially frontend work
      - Understand graph traversal algorithms
      - Good at browser profiling and speed/memory optimisation
      - Interested in foresight, scenario planning, and collective intelligence
    

contact: jobs@futurescaper.com

------
underyx
SkyPicker - [https://www.skypicker.com](https://www.skypicker.com) | Brno,
Prague | Czech republic | ONSITE, INTERNS

Skypicker is a flight ticket search engine offering the cheapest possible
flight combinations by combining low cost and legacy carriers. And thus doing
real big data. With more than 100 employees and daily revenues over 250k$ we
are still growing.

Our DevOps are managing more than 200 bare metal servers and a one of the
largest AWS infrastructures around here. Technology: Python, Postgresql,
Redis, nginx, Ansible, React

Positions: Data science, Backend dev, Frontend dev, Mobile app dev, Business
dev, DevOps

We offer competitive salaries, pure startup environment. Also, partial remote
work is possible. Feel free to ping our CTO directly at jk/at/skypicker.com

------
yayalice
Sagan Systems | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring!

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (~20 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’m an engineer at Sagan and enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me with
questions (alice@sagansystems.com), or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring)

We're also looking for a devops/platform engineer, engineers with security
expertise, voip experts, a designer and a VP of product.

------
dataminer
Entertech Systems |
[http://www.entertechsystems.com](http://www.entertechsystems.com) | Full-time
| Toronto, ON, Canada

Senior iOS Developer

We are building the next generation identity management platform. As part of
the team you will be developing mobile applications and SDKs to manage and
communicate with millions of biometric devices. Your ideas and work will have
a significant impact on the direction of our mobile technologies.

We have a great culture, cool workspace, but best of all an amazing team. We
are growing at a very fast pace, and creating some very interesting
technologies. So, if you are passionate about mobile software development, and
love solving challenging problems, please get in touch, anaqvi at actualid dot
com

------
TheFullStack
Senior iOS Developer - Gabbermap.com - New York, NY

Gabbermap is a crowd-sourced mapping app that connects people with places —
and each other — in a brand new way. We currently have version 1.0 in the App
Store and are looking to release version 2.0 around New Year's. We recently
completed a well known accelerator program in NYC and secured a 1mm seed
round.

We're looking for an iOS developer who takes equal pride in the quality of
their code as they do in delivering delightful experiences. Knowledge of key
tools and frameworks (Cocoa Pods, AFNetworking, etc) is required. Experience
with legacy code bases is highly valued as well but not required.

Thanks so much for looking! If you're interested, contact
scott@placepixel.com.

------
ptrvldz
Propellr | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite | Frontend Engineer

Propellr provides investors with access to alternative investment
opportunities that are typically only available to larger institutions. We do
that by curating high quality issuers and providing them with tools they need
to market their opportunities and raise capital directly from investors. By
cutting out the intermediaries, Propellr is able to reduce fees and pass the
net savings to investors.

We'll have you programming in CoffeeScript/JavaScript on our Angular web apps.
And maybe some dabbling in Python on our Flask backend.

If this sounds interesting, send a resume to careers@propellr.com.

[https://www.propellr.com](https://www.propellr.com)

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Full stack engineer - SessionM

We are over one-hundred engineers, data scientists, business strategists, and
creative technologists dedicated to creating more numerable and longer lasting
connections between brands and consumers through more elegant mobile
engagement.

We are looking for and individual with strong web backgrounds and an interest
in developing the next generation mobile intelligence and engagement platform.
The ideal candidate is a passionate and experienced Ruby and Rails developer,
with strong JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS skills.

Golang engineering jobs also open.

[https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-are/jobs/](https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-
are/jobs/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
ispekhov
StealthTorontoREMOTE or ONSITEFULL or PART time

iOS engineer

Startup is at the intersection of interior design and tech. If you have
appreciation for high quality physical things and materials, love making
things accessible and have an app in the App Store, please get in touch
ilyaspekhov@gmail.com

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom | San Mateo, California | Full-Time. USA candidates only | VISA
(H-1B transfers ok. New H1-B applications not feasible due to severe limits on
visa numbers and long wait times)|

Contact jobs @ packetzoom.com or connect with me (Founder/CEO) personally
using one of the methods in my profile. UNSOLICITED RECRUITER MAIL WILL BE
FLAGGED AS SPAM IMMEDIATELY.

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. We are
changing this with radically new tech. If you want to help, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a small
(but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything.

PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING LEADER If you have shipped products or built services
where you (at least) actually had to deal with unix at the syscall level
(either in the userspace or kernel) in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you.

If you were responsible for shipping and maintaining the product for a decent
amount of time, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of engineers who build and run the
PacketZoom stack
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code. We also harvest and process millions of mobile network
performance data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of
performance out of the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do
connect.

SENIOR ENGINEERS

We're also looking for smart Software Engineers to join our team in individual
roles. We're looking for smart generalists who can dig into any given area
depending on the need of the day. The areas of focus range iOS and Android
platform specific work (C++, Java/ObjC), to Data Engineering and analysis at
massive scale for the global mobile network performance metrics, visualization
and alerting on detecting trends in said data etc. Basically a whole lot of
fun for the motivated computer scientist.

We're venture funded and have paying customers. Compensation will be market
appropriate for your level and startups at our stage.

~~~
aggieben
remote / onsite?

~~~
chetanahuja
Onsite in San Mateo only. For suitable candidates otherwise eligible to work
in the US, we'll be happy to consider reimbursing for relocation expenses.

------
azth
Exabeam | San Mateo, California | Full time | On site

Data Scientist:

\------------------

• Collaborate with security domain experts, data scientists, and platform
engineering team to identify security threats with data-driven methods

• Perform data processing and transformation to maximize informational value

• Conduct research activities including idea proposition, literature review,
fast algorithm and learning model prototyping, experiments running, and
documentation

• Implement performance-efficient models and algorithms for production

• Be responsible for accuracy and performance of models in production. Review
and improve where necessary.

• Work under general guidance with minimal close supervision

• Communicate and demonstrate success of data science-based methodologies for
internal and external use.

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
svec
iRobot | Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Hello! I'm a software engineer at iRobot, and we're hiring all sorts of
software engineers - cloud, robotics, embedded, Android, iOS, and test. iRobot
is a great place to work where we make robots that help people in all sorts of
ways (most notably with the Roomba, the vacuum cleaning robot), and we help
cats in fewer sorts of ways.

Check out [https://careers-irobot.icims.com/](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/) for all of our jobs, and please email me if anything
catches your eye: csvec at irobot and maybe throw a dot in here com

No robotics background required for most jobs (I had no robotics background
when I started.)

------
dickfickling
Honey | [https://www.joinhoney.com](https://www.joinhoney.com) | Full time |
Downtown Los Angeles | Onsite

Honey is a browser extension that makes saving money online easy. By applying
coupon codes at checkout automatically and offering cash back at thousands of
online stores, we have saved our users tens of millions of dollars this year.

Our 14-person team is growing quickly, and we're looking to hire a full-stack
engineer with at least 2-3 years' experience. Our entire stack is
CoffeeScript, from the backend (Node.js) to the frontend of the site (React /
Redux) to the extension itself (React / pure JS).

If you're interested, please email careers@joinhoney.com.

------
bartonfink
Whole Latte Love | Remote (HQ is Rochester, NY) | Full-Time (W2)

Whole Latte Love is among the largest retailers of coffee, espresso and other
caffinated goodness on the internet today. In business since 1997 and based
out of Rochester, NY, Whole Latte Love sells high end coffee beans and
equipment to thousands of people around the world. At Whole Latte Love we are
about everything coffee and we put passion behind everything we do. We're
looking for a couple of developers to help scale out an in-house development
team and expand a successful US-based business overseas. This is going to mean
a lot of development to grow from our current monorail storefronts to a more
service-based platform.

Right now, we are built on Rails with a heavily customized Spree back end. We
deploy to AWS via Ansible, and are backed by MySQL and Redis. Our front-ends
are primarily Deface/ERB - this is a traditional multi-page app for the time
being. We believe in using the right tool for the job, and are always open to
evaluating new technologies and platforms. We're not looking specifically for
front-end, back-end or devops specialists, although we have pain points that
would be served by any of these. Rather, our ideal candidate will build a role
around themselves, and be able to find multiple ways they can contribute
across our systems, without getting distracted or going too deep down the
rabbit hole. We aren't tied to any specific amount of experience, but we
expect that you'll be able to take a feature or issue to production without
too much hand holding (what might be called a mid-level or senior developer).

It's a low-key work environment, and we have a lot of management buy-in to
build as effective a development team as possible. Development is primarily
remote, so proactive communication, responsibility and accountability are at
least as important as technical ability. There will need to be regular overlap
with core hours (8:30-5:00 EST) but we can work out the specifics of what that
overlap entails depending on where you live.

Please write to coffeejobs@wholelattelove.com with an introduction and resume.
An online code repository is helpful and even encouraged, but absolutely not
required. Thanks!

------
dylanwasser
Stealth Startup | Junior - Mid Level Front End Developers | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE ONLY | Full-Time

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly
skilled team in our new office in San Francisco. We are building a global data
marketplace, with a focus on advertising industry. We are growing incredibly
fast — our servers handle 2000 requests per second and manage more than 700
million users (yes, that's 20% of the internet). We are looking for
experienced front-end developers. We use Angular/JavaScript (with almost all
ES6 features) on the front end.

Please send your resume and cover letter to dylanwasser at gmail.com to get
the ball rolling!

------
lewq
ClusterHQ | San Francisco & Bristol, England | Senior Engineers | Container
data management

Come and help us build the data layer for containers.

[https://clusterhq.com/careers/](https://clusterhq.com/careers/)

------
mhashemi
PayPal, Inc. | San Jose | Full Time | ONSITE

You already know PayPal, the online payments industry leader. But did you know
that the cryptographic core of PayPal is now powered by Python? I'm looking
for a staff software engineer with 5+ years of experience, excited by high-
performance and high-scalability, interested in deep-diving security and
systems programming (as opposed to the full-stack trend).

Full details are here:
[https://www.python.org/jobs/734/](https://www.python.org/jobs/734/) I'm the
engineer doing the hiring, you can get at me directly: mahmoud at paypal dot
com

------
doorty
Part time | US Citizen | 100% remote | JavaScript / AngularJS / Ionic / HTML5
| 15 years experience developing for the web

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty](https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty)

@brentd49

[http://portfolio.doorty.com/#portfolio](http://portfolio.doorty.com/#portfolio)
(a bit out dated)

I was creating mobile web apps in San Francisco for 3 years. Now, I'm
currently in Western Europe doing freelance/consulting in JavaScript land. I
can be flexible on hours depending as needed.

brent & doorty.com

------
ddxv
REMOTE: OK VISA: OK LOCATIONS: TAIWAN, BEIJING and near future SF

Blazing fast APIs are your thing? Join us and strengthen our software
backbone, handling thousands of requests per second. We're building a machine
learning algorithm for finding what games and people have in common.

Sr Back End Engineer Focus: Back-end programming (Java, Scala, Python) Search
(SolR, ElasticSearch) Web services (REST, SOAP, Axis)

Further expertise: Cluster computing (Spark, Hadoop) Relational and document-
based database design & optimization Concepts of AI: machine learning,
clustering

Check our website for other positions and contacts:
tech.bubbleye.com/jobs.html

------
RhodesianHunter
Vantage Point Analytics | Software Engineer | downtown Austin, TX | Full Time
| ONSITE

We're a well funded startup looking for our #3 engineer. We're looking for
experienced engineers, and don't care about your tech stack history as long as
you're sharp! Full time and on-site a must, but we're willing to help you
relocate.

VPA is positioned to lead the market in supply chain analytics focusing on the
ability to detect counterfeit, grey market, and fraud in real time.

Current technologies: Java - Dropwizard microservices, Angular

If you're interested please send your resume to
hunter.sherman@vantagepointanalytics.com

Recruiters: Please do not contact me, your emails will be junked.

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com) \- ON SITE (but some
working from home is not a problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant real-time dashboards solve a tricky, important problem for
thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of connecting to
their data and making that information simple for everyone to interpret at a
glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We are looking for a front-end developer who is excited about tail call
optimisation in ES6, uses TDD consistently or wants to learn to do so, and
builds super usable single-page applications. Any React knowledge is a plus
but we are happy for you to learn with us. Please see our jobs page for
details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
participate in making architectural decisions. The whole team is involved in
prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family, and we have generous
maternity and paternity leave policies. We see our contractual obligation to
offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for everyone in the
organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal and professional
development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses, books,
and conferences. We also run fortnightly "innovation days", where everyone has
complete freedom to work on anything that interests them, from contributing to
open-source projects to learning a new skill or improving our internal tools
and processes.

------
classyjim
FundApps was recently recognised as one of the top 50 fintech startups in
Europe. We sell a web service that automates financial regulatory compliance.
We're a company of 17 right now, and somewhat unusually are a bootstrapped
startup are growing rapidly through acquisition of customers rather than
funding. Current openings we have in London. -Full Stack UI Engineer
-Infrastructure / Ops Engineer More here:
[http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) or email me
direct - james.peters@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
sdabby
ClickTime | San Francisco, CA | www.clicktime.com/jobs | Full-Time | Onsite

ClickTime helps businesses become more productive every day. Our time and
expense tracking tools are used by thousands of companies worldwide.

We're a profitable, 30-person company going through an exciting stage of
growth. We're hiring multiple positions, including: * Director of Product
Management * Front End Developer * QA Tester * Systems Administrator * Sales
Development Representative (SDR) * Summer 2016 Interns (Software Development,
Marketing Design)

For more information, visit www.clicktime.com/jobs; for questions, email Sarah
at sdabby@clicktime.com.

------
roflc0ptic
PricewaterhouseCoopers | Software Developer | Tampa, FL | Full-time | ONSITE

Software developers

Right now we're building out contract analytics tools using Scala, Java and
the Play framework (later goals include hadoop, spark, cassandra). It's a very
new unit (two months old), trying to add unstructured data capacity to the
Risk Assurance division. We're basically a very well funded startup. There's 5
of us and we're looking to grow to 20.

I'm a developer. I work on the web front end, and I am working right now on
document classification using machine learning. For more details email me at
daniel.porter@pwc.com

------
blossomjobs
San Francisco or Irvine, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Blossom is building smart watering systems for the garden, see
[http://myblossom.com/](http://myblossom.com/)

Full stack Python/JavaScript devs, and firmware/hardware specialists, C++

Our backend stack: Django on EC2, more here [http://stackshare.io/blossom-
smart-watering/blossom-smart-wa...](http://stackshare.io/blossom-smart-
watering/blossom-smart-watering)

Small team, lots of flexibility and lots of interesting technology challenges.

Contact at jobs@myblossom.com

------
lochlan
ImpactFlow — Portland, OR. Onsite — Full Stack Engineer

Nonprofit-giving startup seeks a full stack engineer to join our product
development team. You will work with a small cross-functional group of
engineers to develop features for our SaaS web application/platform.

Responsibilities:

\- Build features on the platform

\- Write tests for everything you build

\- Collaborate with product stakeholders to shepherd products through
development

\- Peer review code prior to merging/deployment

Learn more about the position and how to apply:
[https://gist.github.com/Lochlan/3b47a28b7d921a03863e](https://gist.github.com/Lochlan/3b47a28b7d921a03863e)

------
andrewoons
Amsterdam, Netherlands (ONSITE, VISA) - Developers / Designers | Full Time |
[https://florinapp.com](https://florinapp.com)

Florin is building the IFTTT for payments, and we're currently looking to
expand our team with developers and designers. We're using Smart Contracts to
create If This Then That or Conditional Payments for B2C and B2B use-cases.
We're currently in private beta with around 250 users.

If you're interested in building things with Ethereum and connecting it to the
existing banking system, please get in touch at andre@florinapp.com.

------
GG_Winston
GoGuardian - Safer Students. Better Learning.

Los Angeles | Full Time | Remote option but onsite preferable

We are hiring multiple positions and have a strong priority on Senior Full-
Stack Engineers with expertise in React.js. Our technology helps schools
better control how technology is used by students, which creates safer
environments and leads to better learning. If you want to be part of improving
education through technology, then talk to us.

[https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html](https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html)

Feel free to email me with questions winston-goguardian-com

------
mebassett
London. Full-time. REMOTE is okay if within easy commute to London.

Gower Street Analytics - Engineer for data science products.

Gower Street is the data science company for Hollywood. We're building tools
for film studios to understand how their films and release dates interact with
international competition.

You'll be helping us implement and maintain these products and the servers
that keep them running. Your education and background are not so important
rather, we're more concerned with your ability and desire to learn, and the
ideas you bring to the conversation.

contact info in profile

(we cannot help with visas.)

------
Marthyn
Hoppinger, Front and Backend engineers, Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Onsite,
Full-time

A full service internet company is looking for developers, back and front-end.
We focus mainly on Ruby on Rails but flirt with Haskell sometimes. Big clients
and a lot of room for innovation.

[http://www.hoppinger.com/bureau/vacatures/back-end-
developer...](http://www.hoppinger.com/bureau/vacatures/back-end-developer#/)

------
pushkargaikwad
AeroLeads | [https://aeroleads.com](https://aeroleads.com) | USA or India |
PARTTIME or CONTRACT | Prospect Generation Software

AeroLeads is a bootstrapped startup based out of Bangalore, India. We are a
prospect generation SaaS software used by thousands of startups and businesses
who start their sales with our software.

We are looking for SDR in USA (Preferably) or India who can work with us part
time or on contract basis to get us more visibility and sales.

Please mail me to "pushkar at aeroleads.com" if you are interested.

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring/SMTP.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring frontend, backend developers (Javascript/PHP) and a new position System
Administrator.

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation
platform, and our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide
range of interesting projects.

Contact jennifer.hartman [at] smtp.com or visit
[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info

------
aturek
Convoy

Software Engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations

Downtown Seattle, WA

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still relies on phone calls and paper.

Some of our open engineering positions:

\- Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

\- Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we’re interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

\- Back-end engineer - We’ve got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients.

If you’re a high-performing engineer but don’t have one of these specific
tools on your belt, we’d still love to talk. We trust awesome people to learn
the tech!

We're a small, close-knit team that hails from both startups and large tech
companies, backed by some big names. Jeff Bezos, Pierre Omidyar and Drew
Houston are all investors.

I'm one of our full-stack software engineers (employee #2). I've worked at
several software companies large and small, but this one feels like a rocket
ship. I'm working with some of the smartest people I've ever met, both
engineering and business, we're building a great product at an incredible
pace, and growing our business like crazy. I'm excited to go to work every
day.

We just exited stealth mode a month ago:

[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convoys-plan-
to-streamline-freight-operations/)

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at alex@convoy.com or check
out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
kimcheekumquat
AWS is hiring a lot of Technical Account Managers in the upcoming months!

Locations include Los Angeles, San Francisco, New York, Boston, Herndon,
Atlanta, Dallas, Chicago, Seattle, Toronto, Vancouver and Sao Paulo.

Job description, or PM me to learn more:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/79688455?trk=vsrp_jobs_c...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/79688455?trk=vsrp_jobs_cluster_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A1631044151448990234073%2CVSRPtargetId%3A79688455%2CVSRPcmpt%3Ajobs_cluster)

~~~
vonmoltke
FYI:

You don't have contact info in your profile (this site does not have a PM
system)

The req you linked to says it is no longer accepting applications.

~~~
kimcheekumquat
Oh sorry, did not know that. Email me at chajiang@amazon.com for any
questions.

------
marndt
Full Beaker | Bellevue, WA | Onsite | Software Engineer/Web Developer

We are an online marketing company building sites that help nurses and
mortgage consumers make more informed decisions. Our stack is Python, Django,
MySQL and Postgresql, Redis, and AWS on the backend. We’re looking to hire a
software engineer with at least 3 years of experience to work with us across
the stack building new applications, improving user experience, optimizing
site performance, and automating our operations.

Questions or to apply, email mike@fullbeaker.com

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Numerous open positions, full time - dextro.co

Systems Reliability Engineer | Deep Learning Specialist | Developer Advocate |
Ontology Specialist | Distributed Systems Engineer

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
eltassi
Axosoft • Scottsdale, Arizona • Full Time • ONSITE • Software Engineers •
www.axosoft.com/careers

For Developers, By Developers We create agile project management software for
dev teams & we just released GitKraken, a cross-platform Git client. Our team
is comprised of 50-ish amazing people, with our largest team being developers.
We're an entrepreneurial, agile, & productivity-focused bunch. Hiring forward
thinking developers to join the team.

\- JavaScript \- .NET \- Node.js \- C# \- MS-SQL \- Git

Email careers@axosoft.com if interested.

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.

We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small.

If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we would love to
chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
oellegaard
Python/Django/Backend - plecto.com - Aarhus, Denmark

Plecto is motivation platform for sales staff and customer service agents. We
visualise performance through real-time dashboards and notifications.

We're looking for another developer to join our team of currently three
people. You care al to about quality of code, consistency, uptime and you
really love what you're doing!

Send me an email at kristian@plecto.com - I'm the founder and also a developer
- check my github (github.com/KristianOellegaard) :-)

------
therealarmen
Streamable | New York | Full Time | Onsite

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) makes it super
easy for anyone to upload and share video. No ads, no comments, no nonsense.

\- Tight-knit engineering team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Backed by some of the best consumer internet VCs in the world

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're currently looking for Android and iOS engineers. Please contact me
directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and safety systems. We're hiring across
a range of areas to support this work: machine learning, planning, control,
mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for product people, mobile engineers and product designers.

[http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/) or send me an
email: sweeney@uber.com

------
Karsone
Vin65 ([http://vin65.com](http://vin65.com)) | Vancouver, Canada | Full Time |
Onsite

We're wine eCommerce & POS company, thats been leading the space for over 5
years, we're looking to bring on a new Lead Developer to help push the bar
forward, bring in some new technology.

You can apply: [https://www.vin65.com/About-Us/Careers/Lead-
Developer](https://www.vin65.com/About-Us/Careers/Lead-Developer)

------
julian-
New Relic | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite

Positions: Engineering Manager, UI/UX Designer, and Data Ingest Engineer.

Come work on an exciting new product! New Relic is building a new software
analytics product in streaming data space. Do you like problems involving
really really ridiculously large amounts of data? Do you like solving problems
that matter to customers? Then what are you waiting for? Join us!

Stack: NodeJS, React, and Java. And there's room to mix things up on the data
ingest side (Golang welcome)!

Email: julian@newrelic.com

------
lvandeyar
Kipu Systems | Miami | Full Time | ONSITE

Desktop Support Engineer

The Desktop Support Engineer will install, support, and maintain any computer
related equipment that supports the business including laptops,
telecommunication devices, tablets, smartphones, printers, local area
networks, wide area networks, or any other related hardware or software.

[http://kipusystems.com/careers/#desktopsupport](http://kipusystems.com/careers/#desktopsupport)

------
conover
Curse, Inc. | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME, ON-SITE

Android Developer, Mobile Backend Developer, Mobile Product Manager, Mobile UX
Designer

Curse is building the world's best communication platform for gamers. Check
the current product at
[http://beta.cursevoice.com](http://beta.cursevoice.com)

Our mobile apps are built using Xamarin and therefore engineering applicants
should have a strong background in mobile development as well as C#.

For more details, email me cconover@curse.com

Chris, Director of Mobile

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript (Nodejs)
/ Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to work on
Nodejs, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the job.
Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka, RabbitMQ, and zeromq

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
tamta
relayr || QA Engineer || Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for QA Engineer: You dreamt of building
the future but find yourself bored of working on the mundane tasks of yet
another mobile advertising platform or clothing e-tailer?

Our platform for the Internet of Things, connects smart devices to each other,
and to app developers. We’ve created three easy tools (Platform as a Service,
SDKs and a Sensor-Kit – the WunderBar) which allow developers to quickly
program Internet of Things solutions, with sensor data to create applications
for their physical surroundings.

Your Tasks: >Build automated tests, develop scripts to test apis and data
streaming services >Monitor performance and stability against new code
releases >Work with large Datasets >Identify, record, document thoroughly and
track bug, build bug processing pipeline. >Continuous optimisation of testing
processes and selection of appropriate testing tools >Actively communicate
with different teams in the company

Your Skills: >Several years of experience in QA / Test Automation >Knowledge
of Linux, networks >Very good knowledge in a script language, i.e. Python or
Ruby >Experience with Unix tools and utilities, bash >Good English skills,
German is desirable

Sounds interesting? We’d be happy to receive your CV, start date and salary
expectations! Looking forward to hearing back from you at jobs@relayr.io

For more details, follow the link: [https://www.relayr.io/jobs/qa-
engineer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/qa-engineer/)

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA. on-site

Coursera is hiring!

We are looking for frontend, backend, and mobile engineers to join our team.
We use scala/play, react, cassandra, and other technologies across our stack.

Solving education at scale is challenging and rewarding. Especially as you are
able to see people's lives transform because of what you do.

Learn more at
[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

------
tamta
relayr || Front-end JavaScript Engineer|| Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for Front-end JavaScript Engineer:
relayr is all about bringing things to life. We have three technical pillars:
an Internet of Things Platform as a Service, open SDKs and a Hardware
development platforms designed to allow developers to quickly build Internet
of Things solutions.

You will build Dashboards/Interfaces/Adapters that will connect these devices
to an end-user. You will build tools that will enable other developers to use
our system. At this position you will be able to create Single Page
Applications, WebApps, Cordova Mobile Applications, Node-Webkit Desktop
Applications, Ecma6 JavaScript code and more.

Requirements: 3-5 years in web engineering, strong proficiency in
HTML5/CSS/JavaScript, experience with AngularJS, Backbone, LESS, SASS, Grunt,
experience in ECMA6 JavaScript and DevOps is a plus, interest in prototyping
hardware like the RaspberryPi and Arduino. For more details, follow the link:
[https://www.relayr.io/jobs/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/front-end-engineer/)

------
tamta
relayr || NodeJS Developer || Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for NodeJS Developer: You dreamt of
building the future but find yourself bored of working on the mundane tasks of
yet another mobile advertising platform or clothing e-tailer?

Our platform for the Internet of Things, connects smart devices to each other,
and to app developers. We’ve created three easy tools (Platform as a Service,
SDKs and a Sensor-Kit – the WunderBar) which allow developers to quickly
program Internet of Things solutions, with sensor data to create applications
for their physical surroundings.

Your Tasks: > Work with internal libraries and services to build both
prototyped and ready-to-market solutions > Add value with every iteration to
solve problems fast > Design and build independent micro service components >
Collaborate with cloud and hardware teams to give feedback on internal systems
and define new features

Your Skills: > Minimum 3-5 years experience in web engineering > Strong
proficiency in JavaScript, ECMA6, NodeJS, persistence layers such as MongoDB
and Postgres > Comfortable working with linux systems, DevOps and networking >
Experience with HTML5/CSS is a plus > Able to work in a structured, agile,
test oriented manner > Interest in hardware such as the RaspberryPi and
Arduino

Sounds interesting? We’d be happy to receive your CV, start date and salary
expectations! Looking forward to hearing back from you at jobs@relayr.io

For more details, follow the link: [https://www.relayr.io/jobs/nodejs-
developer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/nodejs-developer/)

------
rasengan
BUSHIDO - The Sunny, Warm and Beautiful Los Angeles, CA - ONSITE - REMOTE OK
MAYBE

Senior Engineer

Please e-mail alee@londontrustmedia.com if you are pro with react native and
parse. We're building something really special - Bushido.

If you are pro at other things non-technical or not-so-technical (where I
guess we can define technical in this instance as code), feel free to e-mail
too if you're in the area.

Please send resume and anything else you think will help.

~~~
sveme
Bushido is a German gangster rapper - maybe consider renaming yourself if you
ever want to approach the central European market.

------
aronasorman
Learning Equality -
[https://learningequality.org/about/](https://learningequality.org/about/) \-
San Diego, CA -- Onsite | Full-time

Who we are

========

We’re a small nonprofit committed to bringing the online education revolution
to the 60% of the world without Internet. We started 3 years ago with KA Lite
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/)), an offline-installable platform bundling Khan Academy content and our
own student tracking tools in an easy to install bundle. KA Lite has already
reached over 2.1 million learners in 160+ countries.

We’re now starting to work on our next-gen offline ed-tech platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which aims to incorporate not only a wider set of content from partners, with
alignment to local standards, but also allow anyone to create their own videos
and exercises to meet the needs of their local context.

Positions

======

Full-stack Web Developer -- You will need to have some experience doing full-
stack web development -- the specific stack we use is Javascript, Backbone.js,
jQuery, HTML, CSS/LESS , Python and Django. We’re designing Kolibri as a small
core app with the majority of user-facing features implemented as plugins. As
an initial project, you’ll be working on creating a plugin that ports one of
KA Lite’s features into Kolibri.

Executive Assistant/Office Manager -- You will have two roles - As “Executive
Assistant”, you will be responsible for supporting core team members with
communications, planning, drafting, and research. As “Office Manager”, you’ll
be responsible for making sure the office runs smoothly, including handling
mail, ordering supplies, organizing events and so forth. This is a combined
role, with the exact job title and focus areas negotiable based on skills and
interests.

Benefits

======

\- Salary at the same levels as other core team members

\- Retirement plan with matching employer contributions

\- Health care + dental insurance

\- Flexible and generous vacation policy

\- Working in sunny San Diego

 __Read more and apply
at:[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
cyngn-recruit
CYANOGEN | Palo Alto, CA | On-site Only | Relocation Assistance | Full Time |
Visa (transfer only for H1b at this point)

Cyanogen is creating the next paradigm shift in mobile computing. We're
committed to opening up and evolving Android - by breaking down barriers that
get in the way of innovation, by building a more open, level playing field for
developers, and by enabling new interaction models and new types of user
experiences that change the way we think about mobile apps and services.
Cyanogen wants to give control back to users everywhere in far more meaningful
ways by enabling the best possible mobile experience.

These are our high priority open positions: 1) Sr. Software Engineer -
Developer Platform: As a part of the Developer Platform team you will support
and add features that have strong framework dependencies. Your work will be
exposed through the Cyanogen SDK for developers across the world to build on
your API’s. You’ll need extensive experience developing complex Android
applications, exceptional OO design/development skills, and a solid
understanding of the Android SDK.

2) Sr. Android Software Engineer: You’ll contribute work that is fundamental
to the Cyanogen experience by adding features to the Android frameworks,
exposing them to apps, and allowing for deeper, richer experiences for our
community to utilize. You’ll need extensive experience developing complex
Android applications and exceptional OO design and development skills.

3) Sr. Platform / Web Services Engineer: Build the scalable, distributed
systems that power our mass-market mobile services accessed by 50M+ users.
You’ll need hands-on experience with large-scale, distributed platforms, such
as AWS, and excellent OO development skills. These services are being
developed with Java NIO and open source frameworks like Vert.x and Netty

Working at Cyanogen, you'll get to collaborate with developers from around the
world and contribute daily to a platform used by millions of people. Community
involvement is an integral part of our everyday work. If you have a passion
for innovation and can demonstrate strong skills and a great attitude, we want
to speak with you!

Check us out at [http://cyngn.com](http://cyngn.com) and view all of our open
positions here: [http://goo.gl/2kr9sR](http://goo.gl/2kr9sR), or email us at
recruiting AT cyngn DOT com with questions.

------
wwickey
LeadGenius |
[https://www.leadgenius.com/careers/](https://www.leadgenius.com/careers/) |
Berkeley, CA

We're looking for a Graphic Designer, Product Experience Designer, DevOps
Engineer, plus a few other engineering and sales positions.

(I really want to see that graphic designer role filled soon! Email william
[at] leadgenius (dot) com).

Thanks!

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Software Engineer in Test | Budapest, Hungary | Onsite | Full-Time

Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data.Our chief architect, Doug
Cutting,partnered with Google to create Hadoop. Cloudera was the 1st to
commercialize it.With over a billion in funding & a strategic partnership with
Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the
first unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache
Hadoop™.

Do you want to make a difference in how we build and test complex Enterprise
software with massive scale? At Cloudera, we are looking for highly energetic
Software Engineers to join a fast growing engineering team and build automated
systems to test our Distributed Data Processing Platform built on Apache
Hadoop. Candidates will get exposure to challenging distributed systems
problems while building our test automation infrastructure. We strive to
ensure that innovations from open source projects are delivered as high
quality enterprise production systems.

At Cloudera our goal is to make each individual feel valued for his or her
contributions to the company’s mission. We are looking for smart people who
want to do remarkable things. We strive to create an environment of casual
intensity where people enjoy coming to work every day.

For more information and how to apply:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3S6KHhwb](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3S6KHhwb)

------
tamta
relayr || Embedded Systems Engineer || Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for Embedded Systems Engineer: relayr
is all about bringing things to life. We have three technical pillars: an
Internet of Things Platform as a Service, open SDKs and a Hardware development
platforms designed to allow developers to quickly build Internet of Things
solutions.

You will develop libraries and examples running on diverse hardware platforms,
construct prototype applications for client projects, support existing
products e.g. WunderBar

Requirements: Excellence in Embedded C / C++, experience in developing and
debugging for ARM, RTOS, interest in light-weight languages like Lua or Python
,some knowledge of developing low-level drivers, knowledge of Freescale
Kinetis and Nordic nRF51 families is an advantage.

For more details, follow the link: [https://www.relayr.io/jobs/embedded-
systems-engineer-2/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/embedded-systems-engineer-2/)

------
DiThi
VidaSystems | Silicon Valley | Part/Full Time | REMOTE

We are about to launch the best online educational 3D content authoring tool.
Backed up by top player in education.

We are looking for coders with experience with some or all technologies we
use: React.js, react-native, Flexbox, WebGL (or WebGL libraries, or OpenGL),
CoffeeScript, Blender scripting, C++, Node.js, PostgreSQL.

Contact: at@vida-systems.com

------
anaximander
wellConnectd, Inc. | Boston, MA, USA | ONSITE | Contract, Full-Time

Lead Front-end Developer

wellConnectd is a Boston-based startup with a small but growing team. We're
building a web and mobile platform that is already helping physical therapy
patients get better and gives physical therapists insight into patient-
generated data never before captured.

We're looking for a Lead Front-end Developer to take ownership of a large
portion of our web development and potentially mobile app development. Solid
Javascript chops required, React/React Native experience highly-valued. You
should have a knack for building beautiful, usable UIs. This is a full-time
contract position (3-6 months) that could very well lead to full-time
employment for the right candidate.

Full job description at
[http://www.wellconnectd.com/careers/](http://www.wellconnectd.com/careers/)

Contact careers@wellconnectd.com

------
dswalter
Are You a Human | Data-Engineer/Backend Engineer, Senior Data Scientist,
Intern positions| Detroit, MI | Full-time | ONSITE.

I'm a data scientist here, and the question we work on is a fundamentally
interesting one: Which users on the internet are human? As a bonus, the people
are smart, interesting, and pleasant to work with.

apply here: areyouahuman.com/careers

~~~
gajomi
>I'm a data scientist here, and the question we work on is a fundamentally
interesting one: Which users on the internet are human?

This is indeed interesting as a fundamental question. It might also be
interesting to see how far one could go with the somewhat more applied
question: which users on the internet are data scientist? I have been applying
to data science and related positions for the last few months and now end up
seeing various advertisement for "mapreduce this" and "deep learn that" which
I found a bit mystifying as I can't many software engineering types that would
actually want to click online advertisements.

------
ryancox
thePlatform | Seattle, WA and Denver, CO | Onsite FTE

We do IPTV / online video management. Lots of interesting problems to be
solved.

Looking for:

* Architects * Software Engineers * SDETs

[https://www.theplatform.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.theplatform.com/about-us/careers/)

Email me to find out more: ryan.a.cox@gmail.com

------
carlyturpin
London or Exeter United Kingdom - Onsite

Crowdcube is hiring Front-end Engineers.

[https://www.crowdcube.com/pg/front-end-engineers-exeter-
lond...](https://www.crowdcube.com/pg/front-end-engineers-exeter-london-1537)

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood ([https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com)) | Palo Alto
| ONSITE | [https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

\- Backend Engineer (Distributed Systems, Python, Go)

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- Ops Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Web Engineer (frontend)

\- iOS Engineer

------
tamta
relayr || DevOps Engineer || Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for DevOps Engineer: You dreamt of
building the future but find yourself bored of working on the mundane tasks of
yet another mobile advertising platform or clothing e-tailer?

Our platform for the Internet of Things, connects smart devices to each other,
and to app developers. We’ve created three easy tools (Platform as a Service,
SDKs and a Sensor-Kit – the WunderBar) which allow developers to quickly
program Internet of Things solutions, with sensor data to create applications
for their physical surroundings. Your Tasks: >Help build out and scale our
platform cluster (currently AWS) >Work with the backend developers to bring
new features to our platform >Keep it running and performing >Develop
Continuous Deployment and Monitoring strategies >Help Develop long term
strategies

Your Skills: >A minimum of 3 years experience. >Modern DevOps skills – such as
Containers, Hypervisors, service discovery, Infrastructure as code >Experience
working with Cloud Providers (AWS is a significant bonus) >Command line and
shell scripting are your friends, languages such as python and ruby are
constant companions. >Deep knowledge of Linux operating system (particularly
Debian based) >Knowledge of TCP networking stack and ability to design
firewalls and security rules. (iptables, ipfw, selinux) Understanding of
database administration for Cassandra, InfluxDB, PSQL >Monitoring and
Continuous Deployment make you passionate. We use ELK, Grafana, Sensu and
Jenkins among other tools We love to experiment with new tools >You bring
experience and feel comfortable working with both, Developers and Operators

Sounds interesting? We’d be happy to receive your CV, start date and salary
expectations! Looking forward to hearing back from you at jobs@relayr.io

For more details, follow the link: [https://www.relayr.io/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/devops-engineer/)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (200x this year). We punch well above our weight-class
with experienced founders, ~130 team members (~ one quarter is engineering),
and paying customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest short term needs are
AngularJS FE, SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster level end2end
tests, not unit tests), and skilled IT desktop support.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1Bs but not sponsor them. We can sponsor TN visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
vlad
Medallia SF | Palo Alto, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE

Sequoia-funded unicorn is looking for front-end engineers, either for product
or infrastructure. I was hired via the Who Is Hiring thread four months ago
and I'd like to learn about you, too!

Email your resume to my HN username at the company name and we'll chat.

------
talkativeuk
UK | Full time | ONSITE

UK based startup looking for a front-end developer with an eye for UI design.
Talkative have venture capital backing and are leveraging WebRTC to create
customer engagement solutions.

Salary and significant equity for the right candidate.

Contact: fwinstone@gettalkative.uk

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a code
sample, and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references
to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
eddiekim
iboss Cybersecurity|San Diego & San Francisco |ONSITE| Full-Time| Sr. Software
Engineer

iboss Cybersecurity has been dedicated to arming organizations with the
technology they need to defend against today’s most advanced and complex
threats. This is the cutting edge of security with focuses on mobile
technologies, cloud innovation, data protection and behavioral defense
technologies. We are experiencing rapid growth and are backed by Goldman
Sachs. Along the way we’ve achieved over 65+ technology patents and a customer
retention rate consistently above 98.5%.

We are looking for a passionate Senior Software Engineer, who is ready to work
on the cutting edge of Cyber Security Software solutions. This is an excellent
opportunity to become a core member of a rapidly growing software development
team. You’ll engineer solutions to challenging and meaningful problems, with
the ultimate goal of expanding and enhancing the iboss security solutions
suite.

Required Qualifications: •5+ years of experience using Java technology stack
and servlet containers •3+ years of experience with frontend technologies
(Javascript, HTML, CSS) •Working knowledge of database technologies and SQL,
especially PostgreSQL •In-depth experience with OO design and proven design
patterns •Comfortable working on a Unix environment •Experience working in an
Agile environment •Team player with excellent interpersonal skills and the
ability to work in a fast-paced environment •Strong analytical capability,
independent thinking and good decision making skills •Must have a good sense
of engineering tradeoffs, with an ability to understand the impact of software
changes on extendibility, scalability, performance, and maintainability
•Demonstrate excellent oral and written communication skills with the ability
to listen, articulate, facilitate and advocate

Preferred Qualifications: •Experience with Tomcat and Spring •Experience with
single-page applications using frameworks such as AngularJS •Knowledge of
security, networking and handling of large datasets •Ability to identify and
resolve performance problems in code •Experience building RESTful JSON APIs

Please submit resumes to: e.kim@iboss.com
[http://www.iboss.com/careers](http://www.iboss.com/careers)

------
kuharich
BYNDL | Seattle, WA | Mobile app dev | Full time, Onsite

Architect and build the mobile APIs and apps(iOS, Android, & Windows) that
will be the mobile face of our company

eMail: kuharich@hotmail.com

------
masonhensley
IBM Watson Health | Multiple positions | Dallas, TX, other locations below |
Onsite | Full-time | Citizen; Visa for well-qualified candidates (I think) |
Ruby on Rails, React, .Net, Mongo

Sorry I have to make this short and sweet - I’m currently a Rails Developer
for IBM Watson Health out of Dallas. My team is working on tools to allow
healthcare providers to holistically manage their patient populations. IBM has
thousands of job postings, so I’m going to give direct links, feel free to
search around further!

####

In Dallas:

• Ruby on Rails - [http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect](http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect)

• Senior Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE)-
[http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv](http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv)

• Release Engineer - [http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci](http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci)

• Test Automation Engineer -
[http://rfer.us/IBEMH01eck](http://rfer.us/IBEMH01eck)

• Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset *C#, ASP.Net, Mongo) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn](http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn)

• Database Administrator - [http://rfer.us/IBE-hX1ed3](http://rfer.us/IBE-
hX1ed3)

• Senior Database Administrator -
[http://rfer.us/IBEFl71ed6](http://rfer.us/IBEFl71ed6)

• Software Engineer - Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7](http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7)

####

Non Development Roles:

• Client Relationship Manager -
[http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq](http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq)

• Clinical Sales Consultant -
[http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy](http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy)

• Clinical Informatics Analyst -
[http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0](http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0)

####

Other Watson Health teams are also hiring multiple positions in:

• Denver, CO - [http://rfer.us/IBEEWZ1edL](http://rfer.us/IBEEWZ1edL)

• Cambridge, MA - [http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN](http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN)

• San Jose, CA - [http://rfer.us/IBEsEb1enn](http://rfer.us/IBEsEb1enn)

####

Videos about Watson Health:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-04-17/ibm-ceo-
ginn...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-04-17/ibm-ceo-ginni-
rometty-charlie-rose-04-17-)

[https://youtu.be/ZPXCF5e1_HI](https://youtu.be/ZPXCF5e1_HI)

[https://youtu.be/yV_6sd32oW0](https://youtu.be/yV_6sd32oW0)

~~~
sanderjd
The Denver, CO link ([http://rfer.us/IBEEWZ1edL](http://rfer.us/IBEEWZ1edL))
gets no results.

~~~
masonhensley
Sorry about that. Try: [http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl](http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl)

Or:
[https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/via/MasonH-3Fc5th/jobs...](https://ibm.referrals.selectminds.com/via/MasonH-3Fc5th/jobs/search/20905580)

------
gregshap
Harvard Center for International Development - Onsite in Cambridge, MA (next
to Boston)

[https://github.com/cid-harvard/job-descriptions](https://github.com/cid-
harvard/job-descriptions)

* UI Developer (Visa possible) * Web and Data Developers (Visa possible) * Web Development INTERNS

What we do: We take real world government data and research, and turn them
into interactive data viz tools. The Atlas of Economic Complexity is our
current online tool that lets you interactively visualize a country’s trade
and explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries worldwide.
There are also other National Atlas projects launching soon, one for Colombia
and one for Mexico.

Our stack: We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon),
elasticsearch, ansible for the back end. For the frontend, it's ember / d3 on
big national projects, jquery/d3 on atlas.cid.harvard.edu/ and WebGL with
Three.js on some 3d projects that we’ve launched such as
globe.cid.harvard.edu/ Everything we do is open source:
[https://github.com/cid-harvard](https://github.com/cid-harvard)

Demo of the current atlas: An example of how the atlas is useful take this
story here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

Last year the EU placed sanctions on sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2013/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2013/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2013/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2013/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia. Get in touch:Send us some work you're proud of to greg_shapiro at hks
dot harvard dot edu.

~~~
refrigerator
Hey, I emailed last month about the intern positions but never got a reply

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineering Roles Director of Development -
[http://spothero.com/careers/126707](http://spothero.com/careers/126707) As
the Director of Development, you'll thoughtfully lead our team of engineers in
supporting and growing our business. You must enjoy the hands-on work of a
day-to-day developer (coding, design, and problem solving), in addition to
leading engineers, communicating closely with our executives, and determining
the best use of new technologies - all the while nurturing and maintaining a
development culture that SpotHero can be proud of.

Senior Software Engineer in Test -
[http://spothero.com/careers/91854](http://spothero.com/careers/91854) QA is a
part of every engineer's process here at SpotHero. However, we need someone
dedicated to bringing automated test best practices to the team, and someone
that can figure out how to test the really hard things. We have a love/hate
relationship with Selenium. And if you don't know why, then you're probably
not ready for this role. Come help us tame the beast...

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/108372](http://spothero.com/careers/108372) No,
we don't expect you to build both iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you
should know how to!! This role is half managing the iOS & Android apps, and
half architecting & developing. You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1
for each platform) on your team, and you should be able to jump back and
forth, as needed. If you're a first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you
on those skills. Just be sure you're a master of both platforms.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Junior Software Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/121026](http://spothero.com/careers/121026) As a
Junior Engineer, you'll be paired with a Senior Engineer from day 1, and solve
real problems that make it to production your first week. Our development
cycle is extremely fast, and it's common to write code and have it running on
the live site the next day. Working at SpotHero, you will make an impact
immediately!

Summer Software Engineering Intern -
[http://spothero.com/careers/118124](http://spothero.com/careers/118124)
College interns are as important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the
future of our team, and the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a
Senior Engineer from day 1, and solving real problems that make it to
production your first week. Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn
a crap ton here!!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time

Frontend Developer| Full Stack Designer| Senior Database Engineer| Software
Engineer| Senior Software Engineer| IT Support Specialist

NationBuilder creates software for leaders of all kinds - political
candidates, nonprofit organizations, anyone building a community of people to
make something happen in the world. Built by a world-class team dedicated to
empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the tools they need
to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something truly important -
a genre-defining new product that is already changing people’s lives.

Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Frontend Developer (Los Angeles): You will be building responsive websites,
demonstrating to the world what is possible with NationBuilder and assisting
our network of certified designers with theming questions.
[http://nationbuilder.com/frontend_developer](http://nationbuilder.com/frontend_developer)

Full Stack Designer (Los Angeles): You will be designing beautiful user-
focused responsive website themes, crafting delightful web experiences to help
tell the NationBuilder story, and take a central role in the evolution of
design at the company.
[http://nationbuilder.com/designer](http://nationbuilder.com/designer)

Senior Database Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): Come join our LA team to take
ownership of our database systems, with a strong focus on our core PostgreSQL
databases, and take our databases to a new level of scalability and
performance.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer)

Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): As a developer you’ll help us
architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer)

Senior Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote) As a senior developer you’ll
help us architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary
services. You’ll recommend and implement system-wide improvements, new
technologies, and contribute to our technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done. You work to a high
standard, and know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work.
You are at home with improving and extending existing code as well as new
development.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart. Similarly, our QA team is meticulous but not your babysitter. You’ll be
handing something polished to QA, not throwing the first thing that compiles
over the wall. Overall, everyone at Firefly shares responsibility for the
product making sense and being of high quality.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are issues, you
need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and help get
things resolved and moving forward again. Speaking of process, we have a
design team who handle HTML and CSS, a product and UX team who produce clear
specifications, a QA team to help us build things well, and a two-week sprint
cycle for getting things done. Other than that, we’re pretty small-a agile and
are happy to try things out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
iOS, Android, Windows Phone, shell scripting, infrastructure automation,
building API integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and a Kaizen day for self-
improvement and experimentation every fortnight. So, if you’ve got an interest
in education and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same
journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at
fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites,

including this one. We're hiring for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at
128, over 210 now, and hope to end around 256; doubling again in 2016. This is
a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but there's a lot
of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be done. We've
publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term independent success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (65+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, millions of sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Billing engineer -- someone to take the lead as we build a new billing
system. Also hiring a billing PM. We're using a great YC company's billing
product.

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) "Prototyping engineers" \-- people who want to prototype things in go
(backend) through js frontend. We're adding a lot of new products in 2016, and
people who love building the first prototype and pilot versions of these
products make everything faster.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link.

~~~
rdl
We're also hiring a "community marketing manager" \-- specifically someone to
handle Twitter, Facebook, Wikipedia, Quora, StackExchange, etc.

Direct link to that one is:
[http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/community-
marke...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/community-marketing-
manager/cqnkWCBuer5yaBeMg-44q7?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

Right now we’re looking for:

* mid to senior level Android devs (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team so there’s a lot of opportunity for impact and responsibility)

* Data scientists or engineers with experience in Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

 _a seasoned QA manager with experience leading teams through lifecycle
testing on multiple platforms

_ Ruby engineers

*Backend engineers with experience in search, recommendation, or payments

Please note for Internships: We look for junior standing or above for all
areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and fall. We aren’t
currently accepting applications for summer 2016 but please check our job
board in January for the job posting when we start the hiring process.

We care way more about your personality, potential, and general hacking skills
than what specific languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these
but want to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good
opportunity for you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere
from 0 to 10 years of experience. That being said, there isn’t always an
opening that’s a good fit but we do our best to find a match for talented
people and there are several people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the
time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
that still lets our team get their work done. Scribd alumni have gone on to
found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We
think this says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and
we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also
always looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can
help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
dankang
The Rockport Group |
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/](http://www.therockportgroup.com/) | New
York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

Rockport is an industry leading provider of commercial mortgage origination,
underwriting, securitization and asset management software. Our software
platform is used by some of the largest financial services companies in the
world to power their business, including banks you've probably heard of,
investment funds your parents' retirement funds may be invested in and
insurance companies that may insure everything around you.

We are always looking for talented engineers to join our development team - we
have three roles in mind at the moment; see descriptions below:

\- Financial Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial-
engineer)

This role is highly visible within the firm and you will be working closely
with other developers, as well as our product integration team, sales and
senior management. This part of our product suite is extremely sensitive to
the growing needs of our customers and changes in the marketplace and you will
have a chance to contribute to the product roadmap as well as our strategic
direction.

Understanding of real estate finance and structured products as well as
experience with the technologies and languages we're using – C#, VBA, Excel
and SQL – will also be helpful, but we're open to exceptional candidates with
any background.

\- Software Engineer
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer)

You will have a chance to work with a variety of products and technologies,
such as web front ends created with AngularJS, database-backed web services
powered by SQL Server and ASP.NET Web API and XAML-based .NET applications
that provide superior desktop experience and connectivity with Microsoft
Office. You will use technology to create elegant products that meet the
complex needs of our demanding customers and use your insight and creativity
to contribute to the technical roadmap and architectural decisions that will
shape our products for years to come.

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-
en...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-engineer)

See above. But also, as a senior member of the team, you will guide and mentor
less experienced members of the team, provide leadership in your areas of
expertise and represent the engineering team to senior management.

You can send your resume to careers@rockportllc.com - also feel free to
contact me @ dkang@rockportllc.com

------
theuri
Guide Financial | Full-Stack Developers (Ruby/Rails) & Product Designer | San
Francisco, CA | [http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)

FULL-STACK DEVELOPER The Full-Stack Developer role is a critical position for
us. We are seeking a developer with experience working extensively in both
front-end and back-end software development, reporting to the Head of
Engineering. Your initial focus will be on our core web experience, and may
expand to mobile platforms as well.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering well-engineered and tested software at scale.

PRODUCT DESIGNER

We are seeking a Product Designer with experience, passion and expertise in
both visual and product design. As part of this role, you will lead design
efforts as a lead designer for Guide Financial (including our financial
advisory platform and future product releases in new markets), as well as
collaborate with other innovation teams within John Hancock. You will report
to the Managing Director of Guide Financial.

You will collaborate closely with colleagues from the ecosystem of innovation
labs, including the Lab of Forward Thinking, to drive innovation across global
markets. This includes collaborating with customers and business leaders to
identify opportunities to improve the customer journey of lifetime financial
wellness, and lead the design process from initial mockups through launching
new businesses.

ABOUT GUIDE FINANCIAL At Guide Financial
([http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)) our mission
is to use technology (artificial intelligence and applied behavioral finance)
to enable millions of middle-class families to increase their savings rates,
make better financial decisions and achieve retirement security.

We've recently joined John Hancock as part of their long term innovation plan.
We’ll be continuing to support our core advisor technology and also build out
new, innovative technology in huge markets that will impact millions of
customers.

We seek to combine the best of a startup - small team, great technology, lots
of fun and a fantastic culture - with the benefits of an industry leading firm
- including very competitive benefits/comp and the ability to see our
technology deployed rapidly across millions of households worldwide.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers](https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers)

------
m_rueg
KIWI.KI GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite | Frontend and Backend
Engineers, Scrum Master

[http://kiwi.ki/en/](http://kiwi.ki/en/)

KIWI.KI GmbH is the Best Internet of Things Solution in Germany 2015 [1]. Our
smart Entry System KIWI allows users to unlock doors completely hands-free,
with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our KIWI App. Our development team
is an interdisciplinary mix, covering the full range from hardware and
firmware development through systems, web, and mobile. Our highest priority is
safeguarding the privacy and security of our users. We believe that it's
possible to have a connected system without gathering huge amounts of
information on the private lives of our customers. As a result, we have
developed our whole system almost entirely in-house, using cutting-edge
cryptography, an innovative wireless sensor network, and an open-source
approach.

We offer a high degree of autonomy, challenging tasks, and the ability to
impact the company every day; an inspiring work environment based on team
spirit, fun and passion for our product; the best tools available; monthly and
yearly bonuses tied directly to achievable targets and an employee stock
ownership plan; German classes for non-native speakers; weekly team breakfast
and lunch as well as a stocked fridge and unlimited coffee; a friendly and
international team with people from more than 19 countries and an office in
Berlin Mitte.

• Backend Engineer: You will be part of the engineering team, with tasks
related to new product development, prototyping, and the ongoing development
and maintenance of our backend systems. You will be working with all aspects
of the company and creating new and useful functionality in regards to our
testing, optimization, continuous integration, and on deployment processes.
Our backend consists of many microservices, and a RESTful API. We use Python 2
and 3 (Flask, Django, Kombu, Twisted), PostgreSQL, AMQP and Redis amongst
others.

• Frontend Engineer: Our frontend team is responsible for the maintenance and
development of our internal and client-facing frontends. The KIWI App lets
users securely open real, physical doors by clicking a button. Our management
platform allows our partners to manage hundreds of doors and related user
accounts. Our front-ends are REST-ful single-page API consumers built with
modern Javascript practices, including Backbone, Browserify, ES6, as well as,
end-to-end tests and setting up continuous integration.

• Scrum Master: Our Scrum Master is responsible for: Continuous improvement of
our agile development processes; providing a smooth and effective development
process; planning and execution of sprint planning meetings, retrospectives,
sprint reviews and the daily standups; protecting the team from interruptions
& obstacles; ensure a good collaboration between product owners and the
development team; coaching our team members in topics related to self-
organization and agile development. Excellent communication skills in English
and German are required.

Join our talented team and be a part of the KIWI story!

For more information see: [http://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](http://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

Please send your application to Charlotte to jobs@kiwi.ki.

KIWI is a service of KIWI.KI GmbH.

[1]
[https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners](https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a huge tax break
through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned.They take care of
you from the moment you get an offer to the point you have set up your house
in Amsterdam.

Several people have reached out to me from these threads and have been flown
to Amsterdam for interviews. Till now 2 have been given offers and more are in
the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
taka0921
great!!

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE SF, NYC, Palo Alto and many, many locations worldwide |
Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists | Visa and relocation
assistance

First things first. We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter whether
your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have
empathy, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.
Rotations between divisions, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo and Sydney. We will soon be opening an office in Berlin as well,
with more to come. Relocations, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

Each of the three divisions has a constantly evolving and deliberately cross-
pollinated culture. We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we
can work more sensibly, effectively and enjoyably.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels. We have a growing data science practice, and some engagements include
all four roles.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to CF. We're expanding what is the leading opensource PaaS
and our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product
ever. It's also the only PaaS I'd personally bet a company on -- except for
integrated upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform bar none.

\-- _Big Data_ is home to a fleet of battled-hardened products that we have
been progressively open sourcing. Greenplum Database tackles some of the
largest datasets in the world with the comfort and familarity of PostgreSQL.
Apache HAWQ (incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to
Hadoop. Gemfire, which we donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-
memory distributed grid with years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

We provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about 15
people from overseas, including Australians like me.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers). You can also email me
at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you might have and
potentially help me score one of our generous referral bonuses.

~~~
bohnej
You'll never get feedback on rejection during this company's interview process
in my experience.

~~~
jacques_chester
Did you ask? We can usually give some feedback.

That said, we are still improving our hiring workflow -- I have my own list of
pet peeves. We've gone from dozens to thousands in a few years; turns out it's
easier to scale software than hiring.

Edit: speaking of asking, I asked some more about our feedback. Sometimes it's
hard to give specific feedback, sometimes it's not easy to be tactful,
sometimes the interviewer can't point to single concrete examples rather than
a vibe arising from tiny observations and so on. On top of that there are
multiple people involved in giving hire/no-hire opinions and several people
coordinating different parts of the logistics.

On top of that we go through a lot of interviews every week, only a few of
whom we hire. The only people with a sufficiently global view of the decision
are directors, and they're too swamped by all their duties to give detailed
feedback to every candidate.

So on the one hand, we can't always give feedback, so my original statement
was wrong. On the other we default to saying no, because even if we _wanted_
to always give feedback, we simply couldn't handle the volume.

~~~
pma
Really,I cant make head or tail on what you saying here.You are just
dithering.To me,I will warn developers about your company.We need to start
speaking out about disrespectful potential employers.There are quite a lot of
tech companies that are treating potential employee badly.Asking candidates to
do many hours of take-home code interview and simply ignore them
thereafter;passive-aggressively interview candidates;And your comments here
are not helpful.

~~~
jacques_chester
We don't do "take home" interviews. Engineers are asked to do a 1-hour tech
screen, then asked to visit for a pairing interview, up to one day.

The pairing interview is, basically, the job. You sit next to a real engineer
working on a real product on a real business need.

There's no whiteboard. No brain-teasers. No CS101. Just the real thing.

------
whoishiring_ch
Switzerland, Zurich | (Senior) .NET, C# | Full-time | Remote possible

We are building a virtual reality lab for schools and colleges.

The dev team in Zurich is being build from scratch. Salary is at least 100k+
CHF per year. This amounts to 7k CHF per month in net-salary due to the low
taxes (Google for "reasons why to move to switzerland" for more info). We look
for .NET / C# senior devs. Bonus points if you have experience with Oculus
Rift, WPF, Silverlight, Unity.

Mail our hiring team, if you want to get more information: whoishiring@gmx.ch.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Software Engineer, Cloud Services | Palo Alto or San Francisco |
Onsite | Full-time

Cloudera is leading the industry in Big Data.Our chief architect, Doug
Cutting,partnered with Google to create Hadoop. Cloudera was the 1st to
commercialize it.With over a billion in funding & a strategic partnership with
Intel, Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the
first unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache
Hadoop™.

Cloudera is looking for an experienced Software Engineer to play a key role in
advancing Cloudera’s product offerings in the cloud. In this role, you will be
at the intersection of two white-hot areas in today’s technical landscape: the
Cloud and Big Data.

Over the past few years, Cloudera has experienced tremendous growth, making us
the leading contributor to the Hadoop ecosystem and a leading provider of
enterprise solutions for Big Data. The purpose of this team is to accelerate
Cloudera’s next stage of growth by enabling our customers to unlock the full
potential of the cloud and Hadoop. On this team, you will be immersed in many
exciting, innovative technologies and projects that will be critical to our
customers’ data management needs in the cloud.

More info and to apply
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h1KHhwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h1KHhwv)

~~~
leekh
There are multiple postings for `Cloudera`, could you consolidate?

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto, CA | .Net/C# | Front End

At Theranos, we’re motivated by what we can accomplish together. Whether that
means building innovative solutions from scratch, creating the perfect guest
experience, or unleashing disruptive technology to save lives. Your work at
Theranos comes with a guarantee: You will make a direct impact on the world at
large.

Front End (JavaScript/AngularJS/TypeScript) -
[https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/front-end-
engineer...](https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/front-end-
engineers/palo-alto-ca)

WPF Developers - [https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/wpf-
developers/pal...](https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/wpf-
developers/palo-alto-ca)

Sr. WCF Developers - [https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/sr-wcf-
developers/...](https://www.theranos.com/careers/software/sr-wcf-
developers/palo-alto-ca)

Web DevOps Specialists - Windows Server:
[https://www.theranos.com/careers/corporate/web-devops-
specia...](https://www.theranos.com/careers/corporate/web-devops-specialist-
windows-servers/palo-alto-ca)

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) – All roles are onsite
only (i.e. no remote) – No International Candidates.

to Inquire more email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
bohnej
They don't respond to applicants.

~~~
powera
No offense, but if the only thing you do on Hacker News is complain that
people don't hire you, you're probably a bad candidate.

~~~
eropple
There's a difference between "not hired" and "no response". I've never blown
off a candidate as a hiring manager and I expect hiring managers to do
likewise.

~~~
bohnej
"We're excited to review your application and will contact you within two
weeks if there's interest in moving forward with your candidacy.

If you don't hear back from us, we'll keep your application on file for future
consideration."

No resume response.

